# ACNH POSITIVITY Thread



## cornimer

Hey guys, I've been seeing way too much negativity and fighting on this site lately, and it's really turning me off of logging in here - and that's coming from someone who has come on EVERY DAY since I joined in 2015, even when the site was super inactive.

We're all here because we like Animal Crossing, so let's get back to that - use this thread to post about things you like in ACNH!

I'm not saying you can't have negative opinions, obviously everyone has frustrations with the game and that's ok! You can vent in literally every other thread on this site - just not this one! Surely there are things we all like about the game or else we wouldn't be playing!

*Rules*
-Don't state things you hate about the game
-If you disagree with someone's opinion, that's ok - but don't make them feel bad for liking something! I don't care how many times you've seen Raymond's name in the past week and how badly you want to throw your phone at the wall when someone mentions him - if someone says they loooove Raymond, just let them be!
-This is not a debate thread! This is just a place for people to bond over things they enjoy about ACNH.

*A few things I like about the game*
-When villagers run around like airplanes.....my heart!
-I really like earning Nook Miles and cashing them in for rewards! It's really satisfying!
-The K.K. Slider concert was such an awesome moment! I felt really accomplished for building up my island from scratch to get to that point, and felt a strong sense of connection to my island and villagers.
-There are so many awesome new clothing options!
-7 AM is definitely one of my top hourly tunes among all games, right up there with 6 AM from Wild World


----------



## duckykate

I really love the morning music in this game, it puts me in a great mood for the whole day!


----------



## Cory

I like how villagers wave to each other sometimes when they see each other.


----------



## LambdaDelta

villagers singing is a wonderful addition and I love how sometimes they'll even go into a duet+ and/or have an audience watching them


----------



## Taj

I appreciate that Blathers is no longer as boring as white bread


----------



## Miharu

I love how every morning I go to town hall, Tom Nook and Isabelle would do their morning stretches!! It's so cute


----------



## Antonio

This game is like amazingly beautiful compared to other games like oh my god.


----------



## Cory

Oh also the museum is amazing


----------



## Lancelot

Naruto Running
The sheer detail in all furniture, even something as simple as the terrarium or a fish tank has so much detail in it it’s so great
Terraforming: I see some people moaning about it which seems absolutely stupid to me because you DONT HAVE TO use it. Everyone’s towns look so insane it makes me want to play even more
Paths are hot
Fishing at 12am at night In the rain is even more relaxing 





So many of the complaints I’ve seen seem so trivial and because people don’t like change rather than having actual issues, it’s such a fun game and like every game it has things to get used to and differences to past entries but that doesn’t make it bad


----------



## digimon

i said this on discord already but i love how villagers (i’ve only seen my jock villagers do it so far) will do step-aerobics as they work out. i also really love they way they’ll just plop onto the ground when relaxing it’s so cute!!


----------



## Mello

The one thing that gets me everytime is when a villager throws themself on the ground to relax.


----------



## seliph

i love that tom nook has far more of a role, i wish he still did the announcements but he's still important
the music is great but the little tune that plays when someone's landing? perfection
the graphics?? the water??? the sky????? THE CRITTERS????? hello??
you can move rocks and villager houses!! we've been screaming for this
you can put furniture!! outside!!! !!!!!
the villager singing is adorable, kyle sings every night and my heart     
FLICK
able sisters has such a huge variety, the changing room mechanics can do with some improvements but there's so much to choose from
the museum as a whole looks so good regardless of how complete/incomplete it is
terraforming is a godsend
have you guys seen when a villager eats a lollipop.... they really outdid themselves with this i
pwps are just furniture that you can easily move and rotate as you please
paths and fences, the only thing is that i wish there was more variety but i'm sure there will be


----------



## mizzsnow

I will never not stop praising the music in every positivity thread (1am and 4am gang rise up)
I really love the bug and fish models in this game! (also I really love Flick. I wish I could have him as a villager)
The fashion in this game is amazing, I just wish I had more space in my storage to store more clothes lmao I love making a new outfit every day
Villagers will sometimes interact with the items you put down
I love the new hyacinths and windflowers
The fact that you can put custom patterns on certain furniture, making my own patterns for them is super fun


----------



## ecstasy

I love the cute things the villagers do, Lolly, Skye, Marshal and Rosie sing all the time and it's so cute! And once Tom was singing in Rosie's house and that was just cute and funny cause of his deep voice lol. I really really like some of the dialog in this game. Besides the event stuff and asking about you and stuff the villagers have said some cute and clever things! I also love the letters I get from the villagers now that I've befriended them, and I noticed (with the smug ones at least) their greetings change if you get closer to them! O'Hare's greeting used to be something like "What a wonderful spring day in Mochi"(my island name), now he says stuff like "I'm so happy that I moved here cause I met you" and he calls me his bestie and stuff like that it's sooo cute


----------



## Imbri

I love the villager interaction. I've listened in on several conversations, and they're all cute.

My favorite was realizing that they've given normals some snark. Lolly and Lopez were debating something, and Lopez said he was confused now. Lolly looked him dead in the eye and said, "It's okay, Lopez. Don't worry your pretty little head about it.", and I was never so proud!


----------



## Reploid

-The music is so good (11AM, 12 PM, 5PM are my favourites)
-Being able to control where most things go
-The game looks beautiful (I went onto my New Leaf file and it looks so bad compared to this)
-Villagers seem more involved with the environment and each other
-Goodbye PWPs and hello to easily removable furniture basically anywhere you want
-Having true paths instead of only custom ones that still sound like you're walking on grass
-Terraforming is amazing
-Crafting and customizing
-Able to constantly earn Nook Miles+
-Fences!
-Last but not least, the museum!


----------



## Rosewater

Wreaths and door plates. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Bugs

Graphically, the game is gorgeous. I love the detail and the textures, and the lighting the most.
Villagers feel more alive than ever 
Decorating the town with any furniture items is so much fun!
Terraforming is also really fun, love creating a unique island to my own vision 
Loving the new NPCs
I love that we can make critters into models, I'm trying to collect all the bug models!


----------



## JKDOS

Thanks for making this thread. I've been thinking for a while now that someone should make an anti-rant thread


----------



## Raayzx

I LOVE when my villagers Naruto run. They look so cute doing it. I sometimes join them too lmao


----------



## Zura

JKDOS said:


> Thanks for making this thread. I've been thinking for a while now that someone should make an anti-rant thread


Same, I've been wanting to make a thread like this but didn't know how to go about it. I'm tired of all the constant negativity and the echo chamber they've set up for themselves. Only thinking about the negatives only brings mores hate/anger and that's why it's good to look at the positives as well.

I have a huge lists of reasons I love this game but for now I'm gonna mention the designer. As some of you know, the designer in NH has anti aliasing which could be considered a curse by some but also blessings by many including myself. Designs can made to look very realistic instead of the blocky stuff were used to. Besides that, the designer has multiple quality of life features that make a designers life easier. I was never a fan of NLs designer (even with stylus) although you could consider me a huge fan of this game's designer.


----------



## trashpedia

Idk if this is anything but apparently villagers can interact with vending machines? Seeing Apollo tap on a vending machine surprised me. Little details like this catch me off guard and it's super interesting imo.


----------



## eve7

I am so in love with the fact you can make models of fish and insects! Fishing is the funnest part for me in any AC game, it's the absolute best!


----------



## 5cm/s

i honestly really love the crafting- collecting the diy cards is so fun! the villagers are cute of course, and terraforming and being able to put furniture outside is a game changer!


----------



## Cariad

My favourite part might be how stylish the clothes are now. The fact I change each day - and can't decide what to wear - is a big deal for an animal crossing game.
Also obviously the sheer beauty of the game and the paths and the rivers and the grass and the trees oh my


----------



## MasterM64

Thank you for posting this thread my friend! I was getting sick of the negativity too especially since a lot of it can be addressed through simple patching!

What I like about the game is the following:

-Love the attention of detail in the graphics!
-Music is upbeat and keeps me engaged while playing.
-Love how villagers do more activities to bring them to life (like singing! )
-Love how the game has a greater sense of progression.
-Love the random islands you can visit especially since it is an easy way of acquiring materials and critters!
-Thank you lord for USB keyboard support!
-Terraforming of course!
-Love how the game lets you know which bugs & fish you have donated!
-The game seems more in touch with nature and its beauty which brings a sense of charm to the game. 
-Love how you can send friends stuff now!
- & so much more! Absolutely love this game!


----------



## Foxxie

Oh boy here goes, I adore this game so I might be a while

~ Villager zoomies/airplanes/Naruto running or whatever
~ The Singing. I adore it! Especially when two or three villagers are singing together!
~ The little way villagers sometimes turn to look at something when they are talking about it.
~ New villager dialogue in general.
~ The music. I appreciate it's different to NL, but I'm definitely getting used to the different tunes for when I usually play.
~ The fact we have access to new paths *and* QR codes, for maximum variation. Also Nooklink for QR is a godsend.
~ Crafting. I find it fun to get new recipes and I don't suppose tools would last forever, so it makes sense to replace them.
~ Customising, particularly with your own patterns
~ Island tours. Whether for resource gathering or making a profit, it's nice to have a break from your island a while.
~ The new flowers
~ Being able to dig up and replant whole trees
~ Fences. I'd like bushes too, but fences are neat.
~ Terraforming etc. I haven't gone overboard with it, but it's a nice tool to have
~ Villager house plotting. No more spending days resetting to get them in the right place
~ The camera tool, I take soooooo many photos!
~ The museum. It's beautiful
~ Nooklink to chat when friends visit, because typing on the Switch is hard >.<
~ Placing stuff outside.... I LOVE IT! Just being able to decorate at will is amazing
~ The egg event. I've really enjoyed it so far
~ The clothes. I have so many cute outfits and that's just from the default game stuff

There's probably more, I'm a bit in love with this game to be honest <3


----------



## Audrey Marie

I've only seen it once, but Daisy was inspecting flowers with a magnifying glass and it was so cute!!


----------



## Corrie

- Terraforming
- The new closet where you can see all your outfits at a glance. I've been DYING for something like this for years!
- The entire island atmosphere with the wind, beautiful starry night skies, moonlight reflecting off trees, rocks under the water, the waves, etc
- How you can move trees without cutting them down and planting new ones to grow
- The amount of personality villagers have now where they wave to each other, wear more accessories, do random movements/activities. Makes them feel more real
- Able Sisters having more shopping options when you go to the changeroom
- Increased inventory space
- The random islands you can visit for a change of pace
- Daily tasks get rewarded with miles
- The beautiful new museum
- Placing any item outside


----------



## jenikinz

My favorite things are as follows:

*I love how now I know which bugs/fish I donated
*I love that we can put furniture outside, it makes a huge difference and really livens things up
*I like the nook miles + because I feel like I always have something to work towards and it gives me little things to do once I have done my daily things
*I LOVE LOVE LOVE the dressing room and all the clothing options, my storage is running out of space because of the amount of clothing/shoes/bags/accessories I have
*I like that I can send my friends presents and vice versa
*I love the animal interactions and the fact that they interact with the furniture and don't just blandly walk around, they are always doing something and I never tire of watching them!
*I like that we can move whole trees and replant them rather than planting something and hoping it will grow
*I like terraforming, I don't use it like a lot of others do for major work, I just tweak things here and there and I find it perfect that you can do as little or as much as you want
*The museum...I always loved wandering around the museum but this one is stunning!
*I like the storage space we have and that we can see the items rather than click on them or have to pull them out and place them to know what it is

I am sure there are many more things I can add but those are just off the top of my head. Overall I am very happy with this game!


----------



## Skyfall

I saw Wade spot a floating Sakura  𝘓𝘦𝘢𝘧. He turned his head this way and that way and followed it for a while!  It was charming and super cute.


----------



## eladisland

I think the negativity is a result of these individuals not having the game turned on. To prevent the negativity simply have your game turned on at all times. Having your video game turned off is a simple mistake and could happen to anyone.


----------



## xTurnip

trashpedia said:


> Idk if this is anything but apparently villagers can interact with vending machines? Seeing Apollo tap on a vending machine surprised me. Little details like this catch me off guard and it's super interesting imo.


Chrissy interacted with the snack machine. It's so cute!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I like how easy it is to dress up villagers. It's really fun when I see something at the Able Sisters that looks like it would look great on one of my animals. I think I've given Goldie a dozen outfits already because she looks so cute in all of them. 

I also really like being able to give gifts to my villagers in general without having to mail it.​


----------



## aibo

It's Animal Crossing. I'm content.


----------



## Mieiki

Just being able to see the sunlight change during the day, and coming through the windows, makes me happy. The lights in this game are so... pretty, calming, comforting.

Also the different cute stepping/tippy tappy sounds make me feel so fuzzy inside.


----------



## cornimer

Mieiki said:
			
		

> Just being able to see the sunlight change during the day, and coming through the windows, makes me happy. The lights in this game are so... pretty, calming, comforting.
> 
> Also the different cute stepping/tippy tappy sounds make me feel so fuzzy inside.



YES and the sunset....omk every time I am online around 5:00 pm I am just AMAZED at the sky. Such a beautiful deep colour and it's amazing how you can see the light of the setting sun on the trees and stuff!


----------



## Mav13

I wish I was better at this game


----------



## Beehaw

POLLEN! PANTS! ON! THE! HONEYBEES!
I legit started tearing up when I saw that for the first time in my game. And the colors for the beehive boxes are so super cute and really in line with what they actually look like.

I love love LOVE having so much storage space for furniture and clothes. 

The little poses your characters do when changing outfits are the best!

The friend mail system is really really good (a good friend of mine really cheered me up when I was having a depressed mood by using the system and it was the CUTEST thing)!

I've been pleasantly surprised at how quick the devs reacted to the Bunny Day feedback and that they actually implemented it mid holiday!


----------



## thebean

Villagers stretching in the town square.
How BEAUTIFUL the museum is.
Antonio eating a donut.


----------



## thisisausername

when you leave a villager's house, some will say bye to you with both hands and it's so cute
the singing!!!!
every time villagers spot one another they say hi 
the way they just plop on the ground when they're tired
we can make our own paths
the GORGEOUS museum


----------



## r a t

THE SUNSETS AND ATMOSPHERE AFTER 6PM UGH IT HITS ME EVERY TIME

The level of customisation is limitless, in new leaf I tried to work towards a perfect town layout and then after that I felt like it was ‘done’, but with this game I can change up my town completely and repeatedly have ‘finished’ towns, this will keep me content for YEARS

Every character/villager/npc is actually ‘doing something’, I didn’t realise how much I would appreciate all the new lil animations and items they have but ITS SO CUTE AAAAA, it also gives them so much more life and personality 

EVERYTHING has physics, the way items can react outside to weather is so cool and immersive and that level of detail is just amazing

T-shirt dresses, my newfound love - as well as all the other clothing styles

I just love everything really


----------



## Sytred

There are so, so, so many things I love about this game! Of course there are things I don't (or rather, things I miss), but they went a huge step forward with this instalment!

Namely, and I'll probably forget many:
– All the details that were added to the villagers' behaviour. The fact they interact with the environment, they decide to sing, naruto run, do aerobics, exercise, do yoga, sweep, drink beverages, eat lollipops, sit, etc. Each time I enter the Resident Services building I'm looking forward to seeing Tom Nook and Isabelle do yet another cute thing ^^
– All the details that were added to the furniture, each piece of furniture is wonderful to look at ; the free camera in the house is awesome.
– All the details that were added to the clothing, I mean I never cared about clothing in Animal Crossing because it always looked kinda meh to me, and now it's amazing, I spend a few thousands or tens of thousands bells daily at Able Sister's and I change daily! I never know what to wear! Female clothing looks often quite nice on male characters by the way 
– The wonderful graphics of the game, whether it be the sea, the sky, the trees, the grass, the flowers, the buildings, the characters, _the museum omg_, everything really. The colours are wonderful, maybe they overdid it with the sunset but that's probably my own taste. The shadows moving with the sun and moon... it all comes down to those _details_ again
– Now gameplay-wise: the _omg_ terraforming tool, the _omg_ outside furniture, the _omg _paths, the _omg_ fencing, the _omg_ choice of where the villagers live and the _omg _possibility to change it anyway along with other buildings, all the freedom we have ever asked for is there and it is simply amazing how much we can do!
– With all those things we can do come all those things to do, and I spend hours everyday and still can't get bored and I always have so much to do!

I am so pleased with this game, I'll stop here but really it is amazing! Its flaws are, to me, largely overcome by the amount of work that was put in making a game that added long-desired features in a jaw-dropping graphic performance.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm not too big on crafting, but collecting all the cherry-blossom DIY recipes has been fun. Knowing they're seasonal items was motivational, and I'm looking forward to the other seasons now.


----------



## insomniak

The music is astounding, every track I've heard so far is my favorite lol.
The museum is a huge leap forward from every other iteration, the fossils especially. The dinos are finally more to scale!
The new fruit models look much better.
The new furniture is much more natural looking, a big plus to me personally.
The villagers can wear hats.


----------



## coderp

I love when you walk into a villager house, only to realize you meant to go to someone else's house, so you leave, and the villager goes "?".


----------



## Eirrinn

The furniture detail in this game is AMAZING they 100% put a lot of love and care into every piece 

Sometimes in town square one of my animals will sing and two others will come and sit down to listen to them!

Plants move when fans blow against them...nuff said


----------



## Milsean

I love when you visit a friend's island- or vice versa- you can see the contrails left in the sky from the seaplane! It also fades over time and I find that absolutely amazing.


----------



## DJStarstryker

For those who don't know, if you want to hear the villagers singing something other than that Twinkle Twinkle Little Star-ish default song, you can put any stereo furniture outside. They will sing along to whatever's playing. You don't have to have it anywhere near them. It just needs to be outside somewhere. It's so cute! I love it!

In general, I love how the villagers feel more real in this game. They have tons of different animations, I see them talking to each other more than they did in NL, they change their outfits a lot more, etc. It makes me like them even more.


----------



## Munyo

'Farewell' can be played on a music player.


----------



## Utsukishi

my favourite thing has to be when Jock villagers work out they just go at it but when lazy villagers work out, I keep seeing them take breaks to breathe!


----------



## hzl

I'm super impressed with the huge investment they have put into the villagers personalities.

I love when

Tangy sings.
Villagers are trying to catch bugs or inspecting things.
Rowan is waltzing around with a doughnut in his hands hahaa
The massively improved graphics especially on the bugs and fish


----------



## Hirisa

1) Accessories. On. Villagers.

2) Music is more nuanced and layered sounding than it has been in a long time.

3) New flower varieties (hyacinths!!!) are very welcome.

4) Dialogue has greater variety and personality types have been tweaked for the better.

5) Outdoor furniture and in-game pathing options that fit well with the original aesthetic.

6) Unparalleled customization of character and locations.

7) Villagers look cuter than ever.

8) Purses, satchels and backpacks!


----------



## Foxxie

Thought of a couple more:

When a jock (in my case, Axel) is lifting weights, they do reps of 10-12 and the last lift is visibly a struggle, then they let out a huge breath and take a rest before the next set. If you've ever done reps/sets its a little realistic touch that made me laugh the first time i saw it.

If you have a sandcastle on display, the little flag waves in the wind.

Also thank you everyone else for sharing. Not only is this thread helping me realise that as many people love this game as are complaining about it, but I'm learning things that I haven't seen yet and I'm looking forward to seeing them in my game.


----------



## jenikinz

I love that they can use accessories! I accidentally clicked the wrong one and now Paolo has been walking around like this:


Spoiler: Paolo


----------



## kentai

Everything about this game feels SUPER polished and refined, animations, sound design, interactions the whole lot of it!


----------



## hzl

Foxxie said:


> Thought of a couple more:
> 
> When a jock (in my case, Axel) is lifting weights, they do reps of 10-12 and the last lift is visibly a struggle, then they let out a huge breath and take a rest before the next set. If you've ever done reps/sets its a little realistic touch that made me laugh the first time i saw it.
> 
> If you have a sandcastle on display, the little flag waves in the wind.
> 
> Also thank you everyone else for sharing. Not only is this thread helping me realise that as many people love this game as are complaining about it, but I'm learning things that I haven't seen yet and I'm looking forward to seeing them in my game.


Absolutely, I was getting a little sad at seeing so many people complain about the game. I'm enjoying reading through all the things that even I haven't discovered yet and it makes me even more excited to hop back on my switch and load up my island.

It's certainly the little things that completely make my day when playing.


----------



## Dim

-5pm is my jam! 
-Get to decide where your villagers live now!
-Way more freedom in your town than before! You can even landscape!!
-Collecting spirit for Wisp like in the first game is cool (wish I didn't have to scare him to literal pieces every time I speak to him though! D: )
-Graphics are SO detailed! I love it!
-Inside of Museum looks AMAZING
-Flick is best character imo
-8 players at once are fun!
-Can sync texts with phone (still need to figure out how to do that though)
-CLOAKS! More options with your shirt/dress designs but cloaks are what I wanted most so now I can dress as an akatsuki without revealing no pants or changing run animation 
-I am confident we will see more content added to this game in the future!


----------



## Dustbird

I  LOVE  EVERYTHING  ABOUT  THIS  GAME!!

Well, 99% of it at least. I never felt this engaged since I got Wild World 15 years ago. New Leaf was a great game but it never managed to suck me in in that same way. It was a good game, but it didn't feel magical to me anymore.

But ladies and gents, I can safely say that the magic is back, and I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## meggiewes

I love how Isabelle tells me something not important every morning. It's cute. 
I love how terraforming works
I like how it takes a longer time to do tasks even though I'm ready to rearrange my entire island


----------



## Richard

It's such a beautiful game, I often get distracted from what I'm doing because I'm just staring at an insect, or the petals on a flower.
Plus animated wallpaper, such a clever idea.


----------



## Mosshead

A lot of people have already commented on how beautiful the museum is, but I just have one thing to add: ECHOES. Oh my god, when I started playing with my earpiece I was _floored _by the echoes of my footsteps inside the museum and the fact that it amps up the atmosphere by x10000000000. I really feel like I'm in a real-life museum. 

Not just that, even the villagers' voices echo when you talk to them in the museum. Their!! Voices!! Echo!!  It's so good I'm just..... gah.


----------



## metswee

I LOVED reading thru this thread!! I know Im just repeating what others have said but

- I love the amount of customization!! from terraforming, custom furniture, all the clothes I feel like I can make everything and anything look the way I want! 

-I love the way this game looks! My favorite thing has to be the way things go out of focus in the bg while ur talking to a villager or npc or something....its just so cool

- I love EVERYTHING bout the villagers!! they feel so alive! whenever I catch my villagers singing I will sit there for several minutes recording them ; - ; its just the cutest thing! I love giving them clothes and wreaths and idk what it is but this game makes every villager look cute? its made me more open to villagers Ive never had before

- this doesnt have much to do w the game itself but this is the first AC game where Ive had a good amount of friends playing it as well! its been so fun gathering on an island and just being dumb and Ive been using the mail feature so often to send stuff to my friends

I honestly think Im enjoying this game more than new leaf


----------



## Tako

Thank you for creating this thread!! The sheer amount of negativity about the game was really starting to upset me. You can see how much love the developers have put into the villagers and it's really sad that people are still complaining about a game as wholesome as this.  I feel like people need to give it more time before jumping to conclusions about the title. It has been less than a month since release, and AC is a game that's designed to be played for a long time.

I absolutely love love *LOVE *Isabelle's singing. It's so clumsy and slightly odd, but she's trying her best!
Also the little jingles her bells make when she's moving around behind the counter. <3


----------



## meggiewes

Cherry blossom petals fall on the river water and float downstream with the current!


----------



## JKDOS

Being able to send gifts to our friends over the internet is something some of us have wanted since Wild World.


----------



## rianne

I like how we can cheer up the villagers in this game. If you keep talking to them enough and validating their feelings, they perk up and it's so refreshing. I disliked watching them mope around town unable to do a thing about it.


----------



## meggiewes

rianne said:


> I like how we can cheer up the villagers in this game. If you keep talking to them enough and validating their feelings, they perk up and it's so refreshing. I disliked watching them mope around town unable to do a thing about it.



They can? That's great! I always felt bad that they were in a bad mood. I should have talked to my one upset villager more the last time they got into an argument.


----------



## cornimer

I'm so happy to see the positive response to this thread and how it's making you guys feel better, reading all these answers is making me happier too! And I've learned a lot of new things as well!

Here's a cute story you guys might like: this morning I went into Able's and there were these cool running shoes and one of the colour variations they came in was lime green and sky blue, which is my favourite colour combo. I thought about getting them but I'm really poor (I only have 5k right now) and I'm trying to save up to buy an incline, so I decided to pass on them. Then I went to go talk to my buddy Tad, and he was like "hey nice outfit, these shoes would go great with it!" and gave me the exact shoes I had been looking at, IN THE COLOUR VARIATION I WANTED!! I was just blown away, it made me smile so much. The little guy is looking out for me


----------



## aikatears

villagers singing and its the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## JKDOS

cornimer said:


> Then I went to go talk to my buddy Tad, and he was like "hey nice outfit, these shoes would go great with it!" and gave me the exact shoes I had been looking at, IN THE COLOUR VARIATION I WANTED!! I was just blown away, it made me smile so much. The little guy is looking out for me



My villager did the same thing for me yesterday. Though it wasn't as special as your case.


----------



## Ekuisun

I have so many things I love about the game!
- The level of detail in the game. Fans blowing objects in your house? Being able to close the blinds? Actual thunderstorms and lightning? Amazing. So beautiful.
- Able Sisters and their clothing options. Soooooo many cute clothes
- Villagers doing stuff like exercising or sitting on the ground
- 360 camera in houses
- Being able to put furniture outside!!! This is one of my favorites. There are so many opportunities to decorate an island even without terraforming
- Paths! I originally didn't think about having paths but I started making a bunch and they've been coming out pretty well. Especially being able to round out corners and drop stuff directly on them! And not having to worry about messing up a path by picking up the pattern haha
- I love collecting recipes and trying to find new ones. It's so fun!
- The 5pm music
- The graphics! are! so! good! The photo system is awesome at helping to capture them too. I love it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

There is *SO* much I love about this game. It's become my favorite Animal Crossing entry in the franchise. Some, but not all, things I love:

- I love all the features they've brought back from previous entries, like glow spot, message in a bottle, GCN-camera angle, acres, 3-level hills, etc. To me, these were some of my most beloved features in AC and I'm so happy to see them return (also, that callback of K.K when you go to sleep is from AC GCN!) I like how some NPC's have also "returned to form" in a way, such as K.K and Celeste. Personally, I _hated _Club LOL. I thought DJ K.K was very unlike K.K's character as was the setting of the club. I like how he's somewhat back on his roots, like the original AC where he'd sit on a chair outside the train station. As for Celeste, I'm so glad the team got her back to her field! It was so bizarre seeing her in NL doing nothing related to astronomy. I do hope she gets back to the Museum with an observatory of sorts, but I'm glad she's at least back talking about stars and constellations. Also, I love how Wisp is back with what he did in GCN!

- I absolutely love the dialogue in this game.I think villager dialogue was improved quite a lot from NL. Imo, villager dialogue is on par with CF or WW. I find it to have more depth than NL. I even went back to my NL town and had some conversations with them. Most dialogue was very short and most of them had to do with stuff villagers wanted you to do for them (I had, no kidding, at least 4 villagers ask me to fish/catch certain bug for them or to deliver something to someone). I guess I love how it's being made in NH because it reminds me more of the original AC. It's harder for animals to ask you for these things because it actually takes time and you need to befriend them in order to unlock new possibilities (like having a catchphrase, nick name, getting mail from them, playing games, etc). Additionally, I'm in love with villager interactions. They're so alive and it's lovely to see how they make themselves a part of your island: whether it's catching bugs or fishing, checking out flowers, chilling around near the river or beach, doing aerobics or yoga, or having a sandwich under a tree!

- I also love how NPC dialogue has changed and has gone back to the original ones. I know there are, currently, not many NPCs in the game. Some have already been hinted at to return in some form, so we'll have to wait for those as well. But I love seeing Blathers babbling like he used to in GCN and WW or how Sable and Mable will tell you more about their family again (which was lost in NL). And even seeing Timmy and Tommy running around together in the store is so cool. I'd recommend checking out this video: 



. It certainly keeps me hopeful on how the next set of NPC's to come will have more depth to them.

- I love NH's challenge. I feel like, unlike other games, Nook Miles and crafting have made the game a bit more challenging in comparison to previous entries. I've also enjoyed the way the game introduced all of these features in a form of "story" or "tutorial" mode. It made every feature you unlocked much more fun because it was something you'd look forward to (and if you knew nothing about them, a great and pleasant surprise!).

- Terraforming tool and being able to place items outdoors were, to me, some of the most important features to revolutionize the AC franchise, so I'm so glad they've added them. It's weird going back to previous AC titles without them, because they world seems a bit empty. I love creating a "story" in my island. I love having my villagers have their own yards that are representative of their personalities and the things they enjoy. I love seeing all kinds of islands on Twitter and here! I know we don't have a Dream Suit but it still is so nice to be able to see so amazing creations!

- I absolutely love how much more they've added. I know a lot of people focus on what's cut from the game, but they've added fish, bugs, flowers, so much more clothes, new furniture that is so cool, different kinds of weeds (that actually look good, for once!), etc!


----------



## Marte

The sunsets in general. Currently having a orange sunset, and I can't do what I'm supposed to because I only want to sit and observe… it's beautiful.


----------



## Lavamaize

Love the idea of this!

1. The new graphics are phenomenal
2. I love how with the improved graphics come better looking villagers as well!
3. I love how NH incoperated features from NL in NH as well! 
4. Terraforming is fun to make your island more personalized
5. Being able to move houses and buildings now allows for you not to regret that earlier placement  : )
6. I love all the new flower varieties
7. I love how NH allows different levels/cliff heights opposed to being flat!


----------



## RedPanda

So many things to rave about! Trying not to repeat what others have already said, because I agree with all of those things too, haha. I love that the animals carry things like sandwiches, purses, and other objects. I love that amazing golden hour before sunset where everything looks SO BEAUTIFUL, it's like paradise. I love the new flowers, especially windflowers. I love the fact that there are cliffs now. I love some of the new bugs, like the beautiful butterflies. And that we can make models of them, and our favorite fish. I love that tarantulas, once incredibly elusive and hard to find before 11pm are now plentiful such that I am an expert tarantula hunter, hahaha!


----------



## candiedapples

Thank you for making this thread! It's pretty ironic and ridiculous that players would get so nitpicky and aggro over what is meant to be a welcome respite from real life. I'm happy though that there still are plenty of folks who understand the spirit of the game. 

I love watching the villagers putter around town smelling the flowers. Today was my first time seeing a couple doing simple activities like sitting on stools in front of Resident Services and drink coffee together. 

I love being able to put furniture outside a la HHD! The decorations bought with Nook Miles are so wonderful and I can't believe there is a Godzilla creature and a giant robot!

The clothes in the Able Sisters shop is head and shoulders above anything that came before with simple basics and fantastical outfits like the frilly lolita dresses

Easier to customize your character on the fly especially your skin tone! No more tanning on the island

I love having little daily Nook Miles tasks to help organize my day

I love that your house inventory organizes the items by category!

Just watching the wind rustling the leaves and flowers is so relaxing. Looking forward to seeing all the seasons!


----------



## meggiewes

I was one of the people that didn't like the idea of being able to change your appearance at any time, but I have to say that I love it! I changed my nose and I love having the square nose so much better than my round nose. And I didn't even have to restart to fix that one feature I wasn't sure about.


----------



## squidflip

Honestly the thing I really like about this game is the little details that make you smile, especially since there isn’t a lot of dlc/content patches/whatever yet (which I believe 100% is coming, I need Brewster’s!!) Things like Naruto running, when villagers react to your reactions, the SINGING OHMYGOD, the literal perfect graphics, and being able to decorate your town in so many ways.

Also is it just me or does it feel like some villagers have different dialogue despite being the same personality type? I know dialogue has been a big complaint but I feel like there’s subtypes or something, or specifically scripted dialogue. For example my villagers Chester and Stitches say the exact same stuff but Beau says pretty different stuff despite also being lazy? Idk. Noticed the same thing with some of my smug villagers ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TheRealWC

Can I just say how much I appreciate the new move out system? To me it's _so_ less stressful than New Leaf because the villagers won't move out without asking first. I used to not want to play New Leaf because I didn't want any of my old favorites to move out or for me to take a break right before one of the villagers wants to move and then I miss them moving altogether (this happened to me in New Leaf once). 

I also love the cherry blossom atmosphere. It looks good in every game but in New Horizons it's almost ethereal.


----------



## Aleigh

I just wanna put out there that cookie is in my town now and I couldn't be happier. All I need is pierce to fulfill my life long dreams. They made the villagers so much better in NH!


----------



## LatenDale

There are so many quality of life changes that make the game incredibly smooth, but most of what blows me away are the visuals and details therein. Sunsets, the breeze, the fidelity and depth of everything, as mentioned a lot the museum, it goes on and on. The islanders and your own character are much more detailed and smooth, and the updated outfits for a bunch of villagers look great. Combined with the lighting and music, the game feels so immersive and far less stressful than the current day-to-day news.


----------



## N a t

I love how much life our villagers have been given. Singing songs, they acknowledge eachother in passing, have deeper conversation, they're playful and just so much cuter than ever before and all got a major glam up! I am so in love with this game right now.


----------



## goro

A small thing that really does wonders is how much easier it is to type with the Nintendo Switch Online app! Waiting forever to message back and forth in New Leaf was tiring enough, nevertheless just doing it with two analog sitcks if your console is docked.


----------



## Shiluc

First AC game, and I am in love with this OST. I unironically love 3 AM.


----------



## allainah

Miharu said:


> I love how every morning I go to town hall, Tom Nook and Isabelle would do their morning stretches!! It's so cute



agreed with this    seeing them do stretches or Isabelle smelling the flower; TOO CUTE!! <3


----------



## brockbrock

I love how villagers (at least Judy) get terrified by Tarantulas, and breathe a sigh of relief when you catch one in front of them.


----------



## trashpedia

Just another small thing but I really like how all the fake songs in NL are now their own songs in NH. It’s even better is that you can have the title theme of City Folk from KK Slider. I wish we could get the new fake songs in NH as official tracks in later updates.


----------



## chibby

i love this thread; it's so needed right now!
a few things i love...

i love all the fun things villagers do, it makes walking around the island so much more fun
i do like all the new walls and floors, i think they're so easy to pair and they aren't just for one specific theme/set. there's a lot you can do w/ them!
i rlly love flick, he's so cute! (love how he says ok bye.)
i really do like the ost! it's different, but a good different.


----------



## Nenya

*The Atlas Moth creation by Flick is very large and beautiful and makes a stunning lawn ornament.
*The balloons are especially exciting to shoot down; I like that they often contain 5,000 or 10,000 bells!
*I'm happy for the option to give our islanders gifts in person. It's fun to craft cool stuff from shells, cans, bamboo, cherry blossoms, etc.


----------



## petrichr

The little villager animations that make them so much more interesting - sitting under trees, freezing at scorpions/tarantulas, eating, reading.
Villager fights!!!! and cute moments when they talk to each other. Seems to be a lot more frequent in NH than NL.
The insane diversity of patterns that the fanbase has made.
New villagers all have pretty unique designs which is exciting!


----------



## Keepitcosmic

this is such a small thing but when villagers plop on the ground to sit my heart melts every time


----------



## meggiewes

I love the way DIY recipes make sense. I just got a library wall and you need 10 books to craft it. Which totally makes sense because libraries have lots of books in them!


----------



## cornimer

Someone else said this but with KK Slider visiting today I realized this for myself too - I LOVE how he just sets up a bunch of stools and plays in front of the town hall! It feels so natural and is super charming. I hated Club LOL in New Leaf, it just didn't feel like Animal Crossing to me. Glad to see KK back to his GameCube roots.


----------



## buny

guess what i love Raymond muahahah

srsly tho, i rlly like when my villagers have the zoomies and run around, it's the cutest thing ever. i LOVE the mum items in the game, i LOVE the flowers, i LOVE being able to change my layout, i LOVE playing with my friends and sending them letters. this is the best game


----------



## 0orchid

I love that they finally added more skin tones and hairstyles with better representation in one of the main games. I like the wallpaper and flooring options way more than any of the previous games. We can finally give gifts to our villagers spontaneously without only having the option of mailing them gifts! I love the new clothes and the color variations. I love how (just like in previous games) Sable warms up to you if you keep talking to her every day. I love that Wisp is back in an actual role (the amiibo thing didn't count for me tbh). So many things about this game are so great to me already and I'm excited to see how things change with future updates


----------



## Lisha

Every time I see Flurry water flowers or do literally anything, I smile. She's so teeny and cute.


----------



## meggiewes

I had a magical moment with KK Slider playing as the sun was setting and cherry blossom petals swirling around while my town flag was flapping in the light breeze. It was amazing! I love that he just sits down and sings songs throughout the day and then sings more during the request a song time.


----------



## Jas

i rarely get to play around 5:30-6ish, but the golden light is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous. it's a treat every time i am on and get to see how gorgeous it is just before night time. i also love how much effort they have clearly put into graphics, and how cool the shadows look. the tree shadows! the player character's shadow and how you can see what accessories you're wearing! the furniture shadows inside your house and how they look under the light from the window!

the villager animations are also SO CUTE. the naruto running with their little ears flapping and smiley faces, especially when there are a few of them running around together. i'll never be over it.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

My heart every time I talk to Isabelle about anything in the town hall and she does the little Oh! side look, it really keeps me going. The smol sandwiches that villagers eat are such a bonus. K.K. is just out here jamming in front of the town hall and I couldn't be happier! Club L.O.L was a bit small and dingy, so I'm glad K.K. could be outside!


----------



## Fey

Every time Beau leans over to sniff the flowers it melts my heart. Like a literal, physical tugging at my heartstrings.


----------



## JellofishXD

The graphics have improved immensely and I appreciate that they added new flower types as well as the ability to terraform no matter how tedious it may be!


----------



## 0orchid

I love Orville's weird dialogue. And how he calls my island Peachtown. The dodos are so cool, I consider them an improvement over Kapp'n tbh, he was always a bit creepy or annoying (still kind of miss him though).


----------



## Believe

Prince is so cute and he calls me tater tot and I love him a lot


----------



## Hay

I saw someone said something about the singing and I agree, I also notice that cranky's aren't as harsh in the beginning.. I caught Chief singing the other day, so I love how that I can have cranky villagers that still enjoy their time on the island =)


----------



## moo_nieu

The face paint is a nice feature! Now I can have my mole c:


----------



## trashpedia

Watching Apollo dance near the river by his house makes me so happy jakaksjakkqokaka


----------



## brycwh

I went nuts when I saw that I could open the curtains in my house,,


----------



## xSuperMario64x

-Growing hybrids in this game is just as addicting as ever! I especially love that they added new species of flowers, that's even more hybrids for me to grow!
-I love that the trees/flowers sway in the breeze when it's windy in town.
-Visiting friends in this game has been such a blast. Like it was pretty good in New Leaf but in this game it's just so great!
-I like the new stuff they've added to decor and houses, especially the stuff that was carried over from HHD like rugs and sub-spaces in houses.
-Overall the game looks really nice and has been a relaxing experience for me when I've needed to take a break, especially during this stressful time


----------



## Spolia

Not about the gameplay per se but about New Horizons' popularity. I LOVE that so many people I know are finally getting into the series with this game! I've been playing online with tons of my friends and bonding with them over Animal Crossing now. Super fun!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I think I actually get an energy boost from Chrissy`s dialogues. IT literally makes me smile as well, which remains weird to me, when I think about it to much (so I try not to).

Also the singing keeps getting to me. Especially Groucho was singing all day yesterday. HE only stopped when I hit him on the head with my butterfly net. He was back at it in no time though.


----------



## cornimer

The fishing tourney music is possibly the best thing I've ever heard....I don't love fishing but I am SO HYPED RIGHT NOW just because I get to hear this music!


----------



## Lumearia

Seeing some of my villagers walk by and sniff flowers, some also pull out a magnifying glass to look at bugs!
Singing is adorable and I love it so much
Being able to place furniture outside is such an amazing way to replace PWP's and I'm kind of glad about it.
The game is absolutely beautiful. The way specific terrain sounds under your shoes, the water, the rain, pretty much everything
Clothing being way more detailed makes dressing up in this game sooo much more fun.
The music is also good as always! They always seem to knock it out the park.
I dunno, this game is really homey. Like, I could sit in bed for hours just fishing and doing random things around my town somedays. Such a calming game tbh.


----------



## goro

Flick and CJ are _miles_ more interesting than Nat and Chip, both in design and personality. The new characters in New Horizons are more fleshed out than the ones introduced in New Leaf other than Isabelle and Digby. I love Reese, Cyrus, and the others but I wish we knew more about them and their personalities. Everything in general feels so much more fleshed out.

Also, Dobie sprayed my plant with water yesterday and looked at it. That was adorable.


----------



## meggiewes

goro said:


> Flick and CJ are _miles_ more interesting than Nat and Chip, both in design and personality.



I actually popped into NL for a bit and Chip was there. You are so right about CJ and Flick having lots more personality. In fact, they at least have a personality. Chip was just "it's a fishing tourney give me fish to judge" and then he eats it with loud slurping noises. As much as "anglersonas" get to me, at least CJ has loads of personality. And I have come to love my weird little bug obsessed punk rock, low self-esteem artist Flick.


----------



## angiepie

I love the music at around 7PM. It’s so peaceful. And this hasn’t happened yet but I’m so excited for what they have planned for Halloween and Christmas, especially after what’s going on in the world. They’re my two favorite holidays and I’m so stoked for them in game.


----------



## meggiewes

The fishing tourney is really fun and let's CJ have his time to shine. I don't groan when I see him anymore. It is nice to see that his working professional side is good and it shows me that he is really letting loose on his visits to the island outside of tourneys.


----------



## Lisha

I like CJ, I think the whole selfie and streaming thing he does is super cute.


----------



## DJStarstryker

meggiewes said:


> The fishing tourney is really fun and let's CJ have his time to shine. I don't groan when I see him anymore. It is nice to see that his working professional side is good and it shows me that he is really letting loose on his visits to the island outside of tourneys.



I like this fishing tournament style a lot more than previous ones. It's especially nice that you actually get to keep/sell the fish, so you're not just giving up all of the value of your fish in hopes to get a prize.


----------



## Daisuk

I'm close to 90 hours into the game. *Any *game that has me playing for 90 hours is clearly a pretty damn good game. I thought I would slow down a bit after getting KK Slider and all that jazz, but no, way too busy putting flowers all over the place, haha.


----------



## Biancasbotique

God bless DODO codes!!


----------



## lunatepic

love the museums in ac games so much, theyre so cute and charming and each one has surpassed my expectations without fail. crazy that i saw the city folk museum back in 2010 and thought they couldnt make a better one
on top of that all the little things that villagers can hold and do are so adorable! I especially love when they do aerobics


----------



## sunchild

this has probably been said to death, but putting furniture outside and terraforming is SUCH a game changer. it's amazing to see what kind of islands people have already come up with when they're allowed to have that much creative freedom.


----------



## HavocSource

And there's something for non creative ppl aswell, i love outfits with the wand don't know if wands were in previous games, but hey love to have 9 outfits at any given time


----------



## DaviddivaD

The Fishing Tourney yesterday was fun. In New Leaf and older games after I got the Gold Trophy I never participated in the event again. But at least in New Horizons I can make some bells selling the fish caught. C.J pays more for fish than Nook's Cranny.


----------



## driftwoodisle

- I love that we can really see the texture of the villagers now with the HD graphics, like I saw a picture of molly and she looked fuzzy, it's really adorable.
- The nook miles app and the extensive outside decoration and customization has me hooked, I've only just got to a point where I'm really happy with my island and it's still not even complete.
- Finally, all of the hourly music is great. Sometimes I log on at a time I wouldn't usually and find myself listening to a new theme, and they're always really nice. 5 am has to be one of my favorites.


----------



## mattu

Thanks for this thread, great idea

I love so much about this game, the ambiance, the graphics, how fun it is, all the fashions, the villagers, the general world of AC, but also the community.


----------



## meggiewes

The fashions are absolutely killer in this game! I love that it covers a wide variety of styles. As someone who dresses in lolita fashion, I also adore the creators who can remake our favorite brands in the game.


----------



## jefflomacy

All of the furniture in the game is staggeringly good, and the revamped K.K. Slider airchecks are the best quality we have ever received on that front.


----------



## Ehawee

Thanks you for this thread =3 

I really love the sakura set of recipies, it's so much fun to try to gather them all °° And I am in love with the fact they included so many kimono at the clothes' shop ! I was drawing some in the older games, I am happy they included some very pretty and they gave us the template to create our own !
And the system of crafting is cool ^^


----------



## Rosewater

Saw Bud sitting and looking out at the river with his green egg hat on. So cute! ☺


----------



## radioloves

It's Bunny Day, y'all!


----------



## Foxxie

Today I placed a few "PWP" items and some furniture, decided I didn't like it and removed it again, straight away at no additional cost and no waiting until tomorrow. I also changed my hair three times this morning, at zero cost.  Also auto stacking items thank you. And how easy it is to upload QR codes with Nooklink.  Oh and I gave Lionel a hat and it looked stupid but I was ridiculously pleased that he could even wear it.

And I really enjoyed having a weekend of Fishing Tourney and Bunny Day


----------



## cornimer

Tad kicked the soccer ball that I put near his house for him and I actually gasped


----------



## alrodrigu

Rhonda is always singing adorable songs and Flurry spends lots of time in my gardens.


----------



## trashpedia

While the villager dialogue does get a little repetitive, seeing the conversations been the villagers is actually pretty interesting. It's nice to see that villagers actually interact with each other compared to NL, making them feel more alive.


----------



## Quagsire.

I love how relaxing it is to take it slow and play this game, some days I'm TTing all over the place scrambling to get amiibos in and out to give villagers to my friends and other days I'm just chilling on my island with my villagers. Chief is my best friend, he's always awake at 2am when I'm playing because I can't sleep, vibing with him in the middle of the night helps my anxiety a lot and makes me tired enough to actually sleep.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I really like NH’s take on tourneys. I guess I was a bit bored from the standard fish tournament we’ve had. It’s definitely more challenging, plus it’s great you can sell fish to CJ and make good buck! Also, I absolutely love the fishing items and hope they expand on them, I’ve certainly used a few for island decor! I will miss the ceremony, though, but it’s just a minor inconvenience, tbh


----------



## sillygeese

I believe a few have already mentioned the beauty..I am a huge fan of the details in this game. The weather affects the movement in the trees, the shadows on the ground, and the way the cherry blossoms float until gently floating down the river. It's so fun to notice the subtleties.


----------



## JKDOS

There are tracks from New Horizons that I don't care for, but I definitely appreciate them being there more so after being stuck with the  New Leaf ported Bunny Day song for 24 hours, or the the fishing tourney song for about 9 hours.


----------



## Romaki

It's so cool that we can make transparent designs, I've tried the default ones earlier and you can really add a lot with them.


----------



## Edge

Terraforming. We can design waterfalls!(and mountains, ponds, rivers) 
Placing furniture outside and on the beach
Deciding where villagers houses go
Houses can be on the beach
Customizing furniture, I love the options
Easier to get the villagers I want
Graphics 
Small details like rain hitting the windows, etc
Villagers interacting with their environment: watching a petal in the wind, following a bug, smelling the flowers, eating and drinking, studying plant life, reading, sitting on the ground, dusting, sweeping, visiting each other’s houses, yoga, dancing, singing, exercising, going about town with their shopping bags, etc  
Celeste’s new role with the shooting stars


----------



## band

5PM music has me CAPTIVE


----------



## meggiewes

I gave Melba a set of round glasses I decided not to keep. She looked so adorable! I love it so much. Also, villagers can visit each other and it makes the island feel so much more lively.


----------



## Miss Misty

The villagers being able to sing and dance in time with all the different K.K. songs is the most adorable thing I've ever seen. They even have a couple variations so it's not always the same dance moves


----------



## brockbrock

The sound the rain makes on umbrellas. *.*


----------



## cinnamonzz

Coco! I finally have coco on my island after a week of trying to get her. Was very lucky enough to find her on a mystery island 

maybe it’s just me, but the way she appears in NH is just super adorable!


----------



## cat122102

I absolutely adore how the villagers interact with their environment more. Putting items outside is such a good edition because I love putting different things outside and watching how my villagers interact with them. Here's a list of my favorite things I've seen them do:

Falling asleep while they sit under trees, and sometimes waking up and realizing they've dozed off
Eating snacks or drinking sodas, usually sitting on chairs or under trees. My fav villager on my island rn is Snake, and I watched him eating a lollipop under a tree once and it was SO PRECIOUS 
Watching butterflies as they fly past, and sometimes trying (and usually failing miserably) to catch them.
Being intrigued by a flower as they walk past it, and stopping to either sniff it or water it.
I have a basketball sitting near my plaza, and sometimes they'll bounce it a couple times and look happy.
That weird thing where they just... start what I can best describe as Naruto running for no reason? I don't really know why they do it but it's really cute.
The personality I've seen in all these little interactions have really made me fall in love with my villagers. They're so dopey and kinda dumb and I love it. They're fascinated by the simplest things and I find myself spending minutes watching them, they're just vibin' and enjoying life to the fullest.

On an unrelated note, I also love how real the weather feels now. Whenever it's raining, I feel like I need to put on a jacket cause I don't want my villager to be cold . And it's so much easier to change clothes now too, so it doesn't feel tedious to change either. I usually change my outfit every day and half my savings have gone to the Able Sisters lol.

So far, New Horizons has been my favorite Animal Crossing game. I've been playing it every day since I got it, and I haven't yet had a day where I didn't want to at least check in.


----------



## Shiluc

I'd like to add wolf villagers' wagging tails when they wave/are happy to my postivity post earlier  kyle you are so precious


----------



## Corrie

I'm finally starting to get fond of the music. It's not at a level of the other games but I'm sure in due time it will be.


----------



## Red Cat

Today was my favorite day playing NH so far. All of balloons contained presents, all of the stars in the ground had fossils, chopping trees gave me real wood, and all of the fish shadows were actually fish. It felt like such a breath of fresh air. Our long nightmare is finally over. Plus I unlocked terraforming today after having to wait an extra day, so I got to go nuts with that.


----------



## Sansy

I love the 2am and 7am music soooo much. I also love the mum and hyacinth flowers they've added to the game. Normally my favorite is roses but I'm seriously considering filling my town with mums and hyacinths too!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

_Thank you so much for this thread!! About a week ago I looked at the Rant thread.. what a mistake that was._

I love this game, it's beautiful, hybrids grow like crazy, there's so many great QoL updates, being able to put furniture outside is awesome, and I get to visit my mom in game which is rad because we live in different hemispheres in real life, so I rarely get to see her these days. I am considering making her a complete New Horizons guide though as she's not very video game savvy.

What else do I like?? TOns, honestly tons. The hourly music is pretty groovy. The magic wand is fun. The fact that the island has layers to it is amazing.

My favorite part, possibly may be the fact that there are in-game pathways now. They look so natural. I also love that the grass does not degrade at all over time. Terraforming is rad

edit; AND many villagers have PAWS now!!!!


----------



## Rave

The best change in ACNH to me is the fact that you get to freely pick your appearance! I'm loving being able to change my hair color to match my outfit whenever!


----------



## Tako

I just came across a couple of my villagers skipping around humming my island tune today. Not the usual singing you get when you talk to them, but Isabelle kind of humming. IT'S. SO. CUTE. <3


----------



## Solio

It's so much fun following villagers around that are currently visiting the museum. They actually comment on the individual exhibits!


----------



## Marte

band said:


> 5PM music has me CAPTIVE



Y E S


This game have given me the old animal crossing nostalgic feeling back. I haven't been this relaxed while playing a game in years. Absolutely in love with everything this game got. I could fish and bug catch for hours. ♥

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

++++ Also… stalking the villagers around town is hillarious. Followed Elvis around last night, it was such a ride. One second he was reading a book in peace, two minutes later he stomps around furious because Apple insulted his fashion sense.


----------



## Dizzardy

I don't know where to put this but I guess it's sorta related? It's about being positive. 

If you use the delight emotion towards Wilbur before going on an island tour it's supposed to increase your chance of getting a rarer island.

Don't know if doing it more than once increases the chance though, I just saw a Youtube video about it.

Edit: So I just tested it, I think you need to keep using the delight emotion until he blushes. It's probably not enough if he claps back or does anything other than blush.


----------



## Eirrinn

I love being able to put custom designs on top of paths to make chalk designs and stuff like that, same with being able to put designs on the beach!
I love how the villagers build a wardrobe of the items you give them and rotate it daily


----------



## JKDOS

The ability to dig up trees to move elsewhere has been a truly useful feature. When I first saw it showcased in the trailer, I thought it was a bit absurd, but I have been using it a lot to get the right scenery in places, and love it.


----------



## capnport

Not having to wait half an hour to customize something!


----------



## Ezamoosh

I am so desperately in love with all the flowers. I've been tending to so many different flower gardens since the game came out and I'm loving finding new combinations and hybrids. Such a welcome addition!!


----------



## meggiewes

Watching the weather change is a delight! I went from a cloudy but still light day to dark clouds to rain. The first few drops of rain was amazing because it didn't start all at once. It dropped two or three times and then the rain really started. I don't think I've ever seen it start raining in AC before. 

Bruce was staring at the plane trails left in the sky and grumbling about them "dirtying up the sky". That made me grin.


----------



## Rosewater

Gayle eating a sandwich by the river and looking super peaceful!


----------



## Hsn97

I love the museum. Even though it’s missing the art sections, its just beautiful. I love that it’s been made to represent more modern day museums with extra displays and things you can see besides things just being exhibited. Nintendo really did an amazing job with it


----------



## Rosewater

-The sound of the wind
-Snail on rock
-Shooting stars at night


----------



## Corrie

Despite everything going on, playing this game still gives me that relaxing do whatever you want type of vibe Animal Crossing games always give me and I think that's really important.


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## 0orchid

Filbert gave me his picture today after I gave him the long locust he wanted    Everyone started calling me rutabaga more than they call me champ, and Flick is on my island.. today is a good day.


----------



## meggiewes

For some reason, I really like watching villagers come out of their houses. I never catch them going in, but every so often I see them leave and I just think that's neat.


----------



## Lucky22

Bird villagers! They're all so funny to me birds are some of my favorite animals already they give me lots of comfort. I specifically love sprocket and Jacques the most


----------



## Catydoll408

Decorating outside!! Oh, and the P A T H I N G! My then boyfriend (now husband) and I pathed with custom squares back in the day in CF and it was hell.

Oh! And you can see the grid/acre system very clearly on the map, so it makes spreading out trees and stuff so much easier.

Edit: I can't believe I forgot to mention I love that the villagers do things?? Like sweep and exercise and hold coffee and WEAR GLASSES?? my God this game is so cute


----------



## Kuidaore

I love Blathers and will let him off the hook when it comes to giving presentation about insects, because he clearly doesn't wanna.

I wasn't sure at first if I'd like Flo as one of my two starting villagers, but her singing melts my heart and I want to keep her forever ♥


----------



## Imbri

I went to Dobie's house to return a lost item (Ronald said he'd seen Dobie use it), and Lolly was there. When I spoke to Dobie, he said that living in a place with friends all around was all he'd ever wanted (paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it). It was so cute to see my grumpy grandpa wolf so happy that he gets visitors.


----------



## DewDrops

Lucky22 said:


> Bird villagers! They're all so funny to me birds are some of my favorite animals already they give me lots of comfort. I specifically love sprocket and Jacques the most



I noticed today that I had Blanche, Phoebe, Flora, and Peck, so many birbs!


----------



## Lucky22

DewDrops said:


> I noticed today that I had Blanche, Phoebe, Flora, and Peck, so many birbs!


Oh so cool!! Especially phoebe and flora they're also some first but their designs are so interesting to!


----------



## Licorice

I really love this game more than acnl despite lack of items/characters. I have faith that all those things npcs will be added so I'm not worried. 

The villager interactions are so much better, they're a huge upgrade. The ability to finally have the plastic pool outside! I've been wanting to do that for years. Also MUMS. <3


----------



## whitherward

I'm super hyped for the update later this month! Bringing my boy Leif back, yeees. (And fingers crossed for the art exhibit and cafe.)

Being able to decorate outside is such an improvement over public works projects. I love Isabelle but nudging her around the map to try and place items was such a pain. The new system feels miles better to me.

I like how many new people are getting to know the series because of New Horizon's popularity. I've had friends who've never played before start the game and really love it, and even with strangers I think it's cool that more people get to experience a franchise I really love.


----------



## brockbrock

G R E E N

M U M S


----------



## goro

Some of the music reminds me of Persona 5's for some reason? Especially 2PM and 5PM. 
That's a very good thing...


----------



## goro

The fact they removed grass deterioration / animal tracks proves that there might just be a loving god


----------



## Daisuk

goro said:


> The fact they removed grass deterioration / animal tracks proves that there might just be a loving god



Ah, that was in earlier? I would've liked that. Then you could see where the animals likes to go, and you could pave it.


----------



## goro

Daisuk said:


> Ah, that was in earlier? I would've liked that. Then you could see where the animals likes to go, and you could pave it.


It's just called animal tracks, it's not actually animal tracks. It's left by the player.








						Grass deterioration
					

Grass deterioration, also known as animal tracks (from the Japanese term けもの道 kemono michi), desire lines or grass wear, is a feature introduced in City Folk. The game is able to keep track of the player's movements throughout the town and will wear down the grass accordingly. Whereas the...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## KnoxUK

This thread is such a breath of fresh air.

I really enjoy how your villagers randomly do things I had it the other day where Hazel was running around pretending to be a plane, so adorable


----------



## JKDOS

Daisuk said:


> Ah, that was in earlier? I would've liked that. Then you could see where the animals likes to go, and you could pave it.



In real life, maybe, but in the game, it's all random, and they teleport around. They are all over the place.


----------



## fuzzdebell

Thank you so much OP for this  Positivity is what we need currently in time of global pandemic, not negativity. The game has its shortcomings but I'm still having so much fun playing it everyday. I'm gonna try to make this one positive post per day to help this topic always bumped up 

+1 - I love New Horizons because it provides us with DIY recipes, instead of just buying from the shop. And we can customise them. I haven't crafted furnitures much but I love finding recipes from the balloons, bottles, NPCs and villagers. Usually they are listed as hot item of the day, so craft them as many as we can for that extra bells.


----------



## meggiewes

I think the new Hot Item mechanic is really neat. There are times where items are a pain to craft, but when you get lucky and it's an easy item you can make a fair amount of cash for practically nothing.


----------



## fuzzdebell

Yeah, I really like checking it everyday. it won't make us bells rich, but enough to get some new clothes from Able Sisters and donate for bridges


----------



## Figment

I really like to just watch my villagers. One evening, I noticed that Lionel and Butch had some kind of disagreement in the town square. Lionel was stomping around upset for a minute or two and Butch started singing. After Lionel  calmed down, he started singing too, right next to Butch, both happy and having a good time. (They were singing something really cute like K.K. Bubblegum)

It sort of just goes to show that even if we have our disagreements, folks can still be friends.


----------



## meggiewes

I've been thinking of trying to make a definitive list of what I like about NH and this is what I've come up with so far.

1. I love that I can invite someone over and know that they don't have the authority to do much in my town. I don't have to worry about them chopping down trees. I don't have to worry about them accidentally smashing my rocks and profiting from my money rock themselves if they find it. I can take a load off when my little brother is in town because I know he can't steal my flowers or accidentally trample them which means my hybrids are very safe. This sort of security is what people have been asking for since NL.

2. I don't mind that they restricted fruit back to apples, pears, oranges, cherries, peaches, and coconuts. It makes it feel like there is more room on the island. Sure, I do kinda miss mangos and lemons, but I can live without them.

3. I love the dialogue. I did a test with Sherb yesterday and I had to talk to him about 10 times in a row before he made any hint that he might have been getting tired of me. And he didn't even get mad or refuse to talk to me yet. There wasn't any repeating dialogue either. This makes me feel better about talking to my villagers. In New Leaf, I didn't talk to my villagers more than five times a day because they would get tired of me. Especially my favorites.

4. I love that they made the NMT islands varied. I haven't gotten a tarantula island yet, but I have been to islands where I could just hunt man faced stink bugs and that raked in a lot of bells. It is much more interesting for me than just beetle hunting because the islands are bigger and there is more available to do even if it is just gathering materials.

5. I'm glad I can count on balloons spawning at regular intervals. They seem to be there more often at every five minutes than they were every ten minutes at New Leaf. When I wanted to balloon hunt in NL I would get bored fairly quickly because the wait time between balloons was so long unless it was a special slingshot.

6. I am so glad that even though we are on an island, we are not stuck on a purely tropical island. It would be so boring to just be stuck in summer all the time and I love the change in seasons. Summer in NL is lush and beautiful, but it was my least favorite season in the game. I am actually looking forward to summer in NH.

7. Storage in my house! I am so glad we can store things in our house. The only thing that would make it better was if certain containers could store certain things, but having an upgradable storage is huge compared to NL!

8. Speaking of storing things, I am so glad that I can finally put furniture outside on my island. I am collecting butterflies for Flick's models and it is so easy to keep track of what I have when I can put them all on the beach in groups of three. Plus, I don't have to worry about anybody picking them up as long as they are placed down which means I don't have to worry about them disappearing if I have strangers or my little brother on my island.

9. I hated MEOW tickets in NL, but for some reason Nook Miles and Nook Miles Plus is really fun to have the option of doing. If I want to play and get stuck on what to do on my island next, I just fulfill a few NM+ goals and get rewarded for it.

10. I'm glad you can see what the wallpaper and flooring looks like in the store without having to have Timmy or Tommy display it for you in the store. It makes it easier to check to see if you have it if you don't remember the name of the item.

11. I like that I can choose when or even if to have a ceremony. Sometimes I just want to place my next PWP without having a ceremony just yet. Tom lets me pick and choose what I want to have and when I want to have it. In many ways, I feel much more in charge in NH than I ever did in NL.

12. Isabelle's no news day announcements are quite cute and always bring a smile to my face.

13. I am not told the time every time I boot up the game. I am trusted to be able to look at the clock and tell the time myself.

I could probably go on, but I'm going to stop there for now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Another little thing that I absolutely LOVE about my game in particular: it seems like every time I see Olaf he's peeking at one of my flowers/trees with a magnifying glass. I just think it's really funny and adorable lmao.


----------



## Feraligator

I love the fact that things can be placed on top of paths AND custom designs! Fruit and presents disappearing on custom paths before was one reason I didn't have many in my town. 

It's a little unfortunate that you can still kick them away with Y even when using the permit, but thankfully your character tends to pick up things around it first instead of kicking it away accidentally.


----------



## Rosewater

xSuperMario64x said:


> Another little thing that I absolutely LOVE about my game in particular: it seems like every time I see Olaf he's peeking at one of my flowers/trees with a magnifying glass. I just think it's really funny and adorable lmao.





That reminds me -- I saw Gayle the other day reading some sort of horticulture book and studying some weeds on my island! Soo cute! I love how the villagers are much more livelier. Even little details like when their eyes move down to look at bugs on the ground makes a difference


----------



## meggiewes

All the little animations are so nice! When you catch a flea off a villager, the villager does a little bend when they are hit. That didn't happen in New Leaf. They just kinda stood there like a wall.


----------



## moonolotl

I'm not sure if this has been said yet because i dont 100% keep up with this thread but i watched a video someone made (i think it was called something like wholesome sound design in animal crossing new horizons, you should just be able to google it) and it made me realise how well thought out the entire sound design in this game is. It's so incredibly immersive and peaceful and i just love it to death


----------



## Romaki

I really enjoy the music player interface, it would be nice if we could create playlist and play different ones on different music players.


----------



## Aliya

I can't imagine a time where the villagers just walked around and nothing more. It is so surreal how lively everyone is whether they're just sitting down beneath a tree, drinking juice on a bench, or running around the plaza with their arms stretched out for hours.

It's such a minor thing, but it's my favorite feature of this game by far. It's allowed me to connect so much more with villagers I never expected.


----------



## meggiewes

I just found out today that you can display your custom patterns on other Ables Sister stores. I left my baby Yoda shirt on my husband's island today and didn't tell him. I hope his villagers start wearing it soon. I think it is really cute and now I want to collect different designer's patterns to put in my store. I'm not sure if they have to do it or if I can do it though. I have to try and see with the one custom pattern I have that I didn't design myself.


----------



## cornimer

meggiewes said:
			
		

> 9. I hated MEOW tickets in NL, but for some reason Nook Miles and Nook Miles Plus is really fun to have the option of doing. If I want to play and get stuck on what to do on my island next, I just fulfill a few NM+ goals and get rewarded for it.


Yes!!! I found MEOW tickets soooo annoying but Nook Miles is one of my favourite aspects of NH!

Today Broffina was at Tad's house and she was singing to his radio. This was the first time I've seen villagers sing. She sang all the way until the second-last note of the song, and then on the LAST note, she stopped! Why? Because she decided to turn around and take a sniff of the lunchbox on his table! It was so funny


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I really love how much time I've been playing the game. I remember with previous titles, I'd play 1-2 hours a day and eventually run out of things to do. I feel like I can play almost all day in NH and still have fun and exciting things to look forward to. I've seen people try to get to a 5-star rating or finish the museum as fast as possible, but to me, those are things I really want to take my time to get.


----------



## alias

The titles are SO FUN LMFAO, it makes unlocking those nook miles exciting cuz you're like oh what kinda funky combo am I gonna unlock nOW???

AND .. outdoor furniture...is just one of the best things ever....customization has never been more fun omg


----------



## 0orchid

It warms my little heart to hear them singing at their birthday parties. Sooooo cute, so much cuter than their normal singing too!


----------



## kuseiro

The 5am music is ridiculously good. Also, underrated, but the way jock and peppy villagers wave??? My heart ; A ;


----------



## shayminskyforme88

It’s pretty cute when villagers sing, but what takes it to a whole new level is when 3 of them are singing together. I couldn’t bear the cuteness of it. Sadly it only happens rarely though. Have a villager sing alone just about everyday, but only had 3 of them sing together once.


----------



## Hesper

I'm actually so glad to get fewer requests from them. Like, no, I don't want you to put an ugly fish in your beautiful zodiac house, Julian! This is apparently an unpopular opinion, but I love being able to chat with them without them begging for bugs.


----------



## usa-chan

i'm absolutely in love with the light and shadow work in this game!! every time i play, i notice something new about the light work, and it just makes me appreciate the developers more for all the minor detail they put in the game.


----------



## meggiewes

I really like the houses for the first three move ins we get. Their houses look realistic and matches their personality. They just look nice.

I also am so glad I can talk to my villagers without them begging me for bugs or fish. Now I'm surprised by it and will actually let them have the fish if they ask for it.


----------



## Byngo

tbh i actually love crafting, i even like gathering the materials. it’s weirdly relaxing, which is the opposite of what most think haha


----------



## LunarMako

As much as a game can always improve. I still think this is the best AC game to date.

- I also love animals running around like a plane. It is the cutest thing ever.
- When animals sing on the plaza, so cute too.
- I like that the villagers interact more with objects outside, and you usually see them with something in their hands. KIDD ALWAYS HAS A DARN SANDWICH.
- I LOVE that you can actually put furniture outside now. Holy, best thing ever.
- I love that we can wish on shooting stars.
- I love that you can move almost everything around. Like buildings, houses, trees, etc.
- That you can actually destroy rocks and more will appear is the best thing ever for laying down paths now.
- LOVE Terraforming.
- I actually like that I can't play events until we get the update. That why I am not tempted to time travel. Haha.
- I like that when you have an empty lot, you can go to the islands to get a new villager too!
- Transparent designs! Yas!
- The graphics are just unreal. Even see the tress blow in the wind. Amazing.


----------



## xara

- the graphics are so sexy 
- the villagers greeting is adorable 
- some of the new furniture items & clothes really slap
- being able to relocate buildings and houses is also so sexy 
- the sunsets,,,,,, bro
- wisp even though he keeps haunting my island 
- door wreaths............
- mystery island tours - they are a pain in the  but they’re lowkey fun 
- crafting is fun


----------



## redsprings

I melt every time I spot one of my villagers out with a literal university textbook in hand studying the botany of my island.


----------



## 0orchid

I'm so happy there are hedges now!! I didn't like any of the fence options very much before, but I'm much more excited about designing the landscaping of my island now


----------



## Corrie

I love the vibrations when you're reeling in a fish. I was holding my switch in my hands and I was catching an Oarfish which are huge and the entire console was just vibrating and wow what an experience!


----------



## Rosewater

-Snapping turtles chilling around on your island
-Peanut adorably waving goodbye with both her hands when you exit her house
-Campers throwing up a big question mark over their head when you enter the tent and leave right away without talking to them LOL


----------



## Nenya

Yes! The snapping turtles! Look very closely and you can see their eyes move. Also, interact with the A button...they hiss!


----------



## Rosewater

Nenya said:


> Yes! The snapping turtles! Look very closely and you can see their eyes move. Also, interact with the A button...they hiss!


I had no idea about either of these. Thank you!


----------



## Jas

i'm such a big fan of the camera!!!! i take way too many pictures because the lighting is always so pretty, the villagers look so cute close up, and i love being able to zoom in on things to see the crazy amount of detail!


----------



## Momo15

- A lot of the music in this game is an absolute bop. I find myself jamming to the airport music.
- I love the dressing rooms in Able's! So glad that more color options are available for different clothes.
-Has anybody talked about how villagers can wear hats, dresses, and most importantly, HAVE SLEEVES?


----------



## Imbri

The monster statue breathes fire! I'm sure a lot of people knew this, but I just figured it out last night and it made me giggle.

It can't be said enough - sunsets.

How concerned villagers are with your activities the day before. My crankies keep worrying that I'm okay because they heard I was burying Bells.

The way pulling an oarfish out of the water feels like a magician pulling knotted scarves out - it just keeps going and going.

Did I mention sunsets?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

meggiewes said:


> I really like the houses for the first three move ins we get. Their houses look realistic and matches their personality. They just look nice.
> 
> I also am so glad I can talk to my villagers without them begging me for bugs or fish. Now I'm surprised by it and will actually let them have the fish if they ask for it.



I know a lot of people hate on the houses of villagers 3,4 and 5 because they're the same. However, I personally like the standard house I was given with Kiki and Paolo (villagers 3 and 4), than their actual homes. So I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Seeing Sherb singing in the plaza or eating a donut under a tree while wearing a sweater I painstakingly searched for makes my heart happy.


----------



## JKDOS

Hedges are awesome.


----------



## Kyneria

- Naturo running is best running
- Earning Nook miles when I don't have much to do feels like I'm progressing towards something
- The birthday event. Just, lovely.
- FASHION IS GOING TO MAKE ME GO BANKRUP, I CARE MORE ABOUT WHAT I WEAR IN THIS GAME THAN IN REAL LIFE, HELP.
- How expressive and alive all my villagers feel when they read, eat, run, fish, interact with furniture....
- Meeting villagers island hopping and greeting everyone even if I don't plan on inviting them to my island (actually gave some characters a chance because I felt _the spark _in my first interaction with them and they are now dreamies/ permanent residents).
- Is just me or catching bugs in this game feels better than in older ones? Maybe it's the Nook miles, but I was usually an only fishing kind of player, and now I'm definitely a mix!
- HOW, EVERYONE, LOOKS. Just take a moment to look at their models, they feel so soft, and round, and the colors... *A*
- Water.
- Light in this game.
- Sending letters and texts to my friends in game. It feels like we are actually transported to the game.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

I forgot, DRESSING UP MY VILLAGERS, I NEED A MAGICAL GIRL GROUP PHOTO WITH ME AS THE VILLAIN NOW


----------



## Clock

-The detail added in the game
-Bushes
-More clothing options
-Villagers interact more
-Ability to relocate and terraform
-Museum
-Placing furniture outside like hhd
-etc


----------



## 0orchid

I've been getting one gold from my rocks for a few days now  Maybe they added that in the most recent update since gold was so rare before and there are a lot of diys that need it?


----------



## Rosewater

I just really love the way the water looks in this game! It's almost relaxing to look at.


----------



## 0orchid

I got Apple's pic today after I gifted her some pink bunny ears! I have 2 villager pics so far now


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

New things I’ve found to love:

I love how they brought back Redd and is basically way more interesting than in NL. I love how he’s selling furniture again as well!
I was delivering some furniture to Whitney she forgot at Purrl’s and she made me play a game to guess what the item was and I got to keep it! It reminded me so much of how villagers would play games with you in GCN, so I’m happy that’s back! There’s so much I’m discovering about my villagers, even 200 hours in.


----------



## moonchu

i was talking to one of my wolf villagers (think it was kyle) and he gifted me a piece of clothing. i tried it on and spoke with him again, and he recognized the item of clothing and said it looked good. i thought that that was cool.

also when they're sitting and they tell you to wait a second so they can talk to you standing up is funny. i also gifted skye something that she gave to me, and she said that it looked oddly familiar lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's been a long time since I've wanted to pick up a game as soon as I wake up every day.  I haven't felt this since my early days of New Leaf, actually.  The graphics are stunning and the amount of freedom for creativity is wonderful.  The new furniture and clothing are exciting and I can't wait to try and collect them.  All the activities the villagers do outside are adorable, especially the singing.  I'm excited to continue developing my island and to see what Nintendo decides to add to New Horizons! ☺


----------



## WynterFrost

I've put Lolly and Coco on a little section by themselves and they visit each other all the time


----------



## ceribells

I didn't get it at first, but the accessory items like purses and backpacks are really cute! I thought "who needs this, you just dig in your pockets anyway?"
Until I got the fish pochette from the tourney. I put it on once. It almost never comes off now. I adore it.


----------



## Blueskyy

I love how there’s always something to look forward to as life has been at a stand still.


----------



## 0orchid

I got Pietro's pic today!!! Now I have 3/10


----------



## cornimer

I broke my self-imposed nine villager rule because I got Puddles in my campsite and wanted her and ugh I love her so much  she's only been here for 3 days but I swear she has a wider variety of dialogue than anyone else on my island and she called me her bestie today, my heart <3


----------



## reallylovesquids

i restarted my island yesterday! i had 200 hours put into my old one, but it really wasn't making me happy anymore and i admittedly got sucked into being too greedy because of the hype over new villagers/items/etc, which ruined my enjoyment of the game. i'd been nervous about losing all my progress but i honestly couldn't be happier and i don't regret it at all! i even found some cuties with the few NMTs i brought over from my old island c:


----------



## h1pst4r

So I really appreciate that they basically took out the biggest frustration in ACNL for me, which was new villagers moving in and plotting themselves right in front of your house/on your garden/on your trees (I know some of these were updated after the patch that made them not plot on patterns).

In NL I was very deliberate about picking out the 10 villagers I wanted and sticking with them. In NH, because villagers only move to where plots have been designated, plus the Island Hopping mechanic (which can be frustrating, and I've definitely walked off the dock just to walk back to Wilbur when I saw the islander more than a few times) makes me want to cycle my villagers and experience random new ones!


----------



## Lurrdoc

I don't usually love lazy villagers, but Jacob sure is growing on me! I love his dumpster house aesthetic.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m absolutely loving Saharah’s carpets, floorings and wallpapers. They’ve seriously hit it out of the park with that! It’s such an improvement from previous games


----------



## Lilybells

I love it so much when my faves call out to me while running up to me excitedly!


----------



## Raz

Loved to see something that's partially an Easter Egg, when I got to the May Day event.

I'll post it with a spoiler tag because some people haven't done the event yet.



Spoiler: Spoiler/Easter Egg about May Day event



When you get to the end of the maze and talk to Rover, he'll give you a suitcase. That suitcase is the same one he had in previous games - the original AC and NL - when he used to talk with you on the train. Also, if you look closely, you'll see that there's a few stickers on the suitcase. They're references to the previous titles in the series, like, one of them resembles the boxart of ACGC, another has the Taxi you ride as you're starting a new game in WW, another one is has the train from NL... There's even a sticker with Redd's logo in it.


----------



## cloudmask

audie is so cute i absolutely cannot stand it!!!! i've never wanted to reach through the screen and hug a villager so badly!!! i was a little worried that when i got her i wouldn't love her as much as i thought i would, but boy was i wrong. she's all that is good about this world packed into one little fox-wolf...she;s walking around with an umbrella right now and i want to cry. how can she be this perfect


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Raz said:


> Loved to see something that's partially an Easter Egg, when I got to the May Day event.
> 
> I'll post it with a spoiler tag because some people haven't done the event yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler/Easter Egg about May Day event
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to the end of the maze and talk to Rover, he'll give you a suitcase. That suitcase is the same one he had in previous games - the original AC and NL - when he used to talk with you on the train. Also, if you look closely, you'll see that there's a few stickers on the suitcase. They're references to the previous titles in the series, like, one of them resembles the boxart of ACGC, another has the Taxi you ride as you're starting a new game in WW, another one is has the train from NL... There's even a sticker with Redd's logo in it.



Yes! I thought that was pretty neat and super nostalgic, tbh  I really liked May day.


----------



## Blueskyy

I got Judy Booty and my resident line up is complete! My dream team!!


----------



## meggiewes

I've been TT to catch up to present day and I discovered that I've been getting a camper in my campsite once a week for the past two weeks! Yay for finally getting campers! Six more days to go until I catch up!


----------



## cornimer

Broffina is the ONLY villager on my island who will sing and it's so funny because she sings ALL THE TIME. As soon as I hear a voice I know it's hers. She sings in the plaza, she sings on the beach, she sings in other people's houses....I didn't like her when she moved in but now I'm a bit attached to her!


----------



## Dormire

I love everything about this game. Honestly, I love how the villager dialogues are not as stale as NL before. I love how each villager has it's own quirks. It's subtle but it's there.


----------



## Shyria

I LOVE the attention to details!! 

Like...

The sound when you run barefooted on hard ground 
or
The fact that wood/stone pathways make different noises when you hit them with shovels

Makes me happy


----------



## meggiewes

So this isn't technically in the game, but I love it so much I have to give it a shout out. Whoever made Stalks.io is a genius! It has made playing the stalk market on my own island so much fun! Ever since I reset, I have only played the stalk market on my island expecting not to do well. This site has helped me learn about my own market better and gives me advice on when to cash out if I choose to take it. It has made playing it so satisfying!


----------



## Blueskyy

Shyria said:


> I LOVE the attention to details!!
> 
> Like...
> 
> The sound when you run barefooted on hard ground
> or
> The fact that wood/stone pathways make different noises when you hit them with shovels
> 
> Makes me happy


I want to add to this too. The fact that paths are now actually paths and not just patterns is great because in New Leaf it sounded like you were walking on grass even when on a path.


----------



## bluetortis26

two words: bubblegum kk


----------



## jefflomacy

I really enjoy the new K.K. Slider format in this game. Not only were the airchecks improved, but being able to sit and listen to K.K. at any time of day before 6 PM makes my Saturdays a lot better. One of the most drastically changed and improved airchecks in the game I've witnessed so far is Spring Blossoms, which appears to have been adjusted up one entire semitone. 

Bonus K.K. footage for today that I captured this morning just wandering around town tired:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256577094697410560


----------



## Blueskyy

jefflomacy said:


> I really enjoy the new K.K. Slider format in this game. Not only were the airchecks improved, but being able to sit and listen to K.K. at any time of day before 6 PM makes my Saturdays a lot better. One of the most drastically changed and improved airchecks in the game I've witnessed so far is Spring Blossoms, which appears to have been adjusted up one entire semitone.
> 
> Bonus K.K. footage for today that I captured this morning just wandering around town tired:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256577094697410560


Not to mention how crisp the album art is now. I love it!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I love seasonal items. I’m in the SH so I love that there’s so many items to make your island/home more seasonal: like acorns, pine cones, colored piles of leaves, mushrooms, etc. I’m so excited to see and experience every season even more! It makes decorating even more fun (I’ve been placing piles of leaves all around, just to make it seem even more autumnish).
I love Harvey’s island! I’m more of a storyteller, so it’s fun making photos of my villagers with stories revolving around them!


----------



## Maruchan

Just started my island, one thing I'd like to praise about ACNH is how GORGEOUSLY BREATHTAKING it looks.
The textures you see on your villagers' fur, for instance. (I have Mac and Pashmina as starters) 
It totally blew my mind when I noticed how incredible they look in-game (I have a Switch Lite. LOVE it too) 
Those trailer pv did not do the game enough justice lol XD


----------



## Clock

Customization is more easier than NL because you don’t have to wait for 30 minutes.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

nh is actually so relaxing if you don't let "pressure" get to you. i like the slow roll-outs and how can you play to your own accord. terraforming might be overwhelming, but it's only when you are starting to do it. like said, its gameplay is nonlinear. a lot of switch games, didn't age well tbh. people are already ranking in hours on this game, and claim they're not even done with their islands! the money you spend on this is already worth it just a month in. i definitely see more future for this installment, so i hope people who feel like it may not be on acnl's level, would have hope and know that nintendo plans to have this game in the long run. it isn't something like other games that will have animal crossing: new horizons 2 or new horizons reloaded. they're definitely going the pocket camp route, except with actual free updates and DLC's.


----------



## cornimer

Today when Dobie and Teddy were working out side by side, I noticed that jock villagers lift weights twice as fast as other villagers...great detail!


----------



## 0orchid

I love that there are visitors every day  it balances out having less shops (for now?) imo!


----------



## Hesper

The "Tom Nook and Redd are bitter exes" is the funniEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN alsfjaslfjsd the JOY it is giving me is highkey a positive


----------



## Romaki

Is anyone else just happy to be playing a new Animal Crossing that just looks so good? Getting back into the daily cycle of shopping and earning money feels so natural too. Sometimes it feels so unreal with all of the hype we've had. ☺


----------



## Nenya

I usually wait to watch Orville and Wilbur give each other the smug "yes! we did it!" signal when leaving from and arriving at the airport. Very amusing!


----------



## Blink.

I find it adorable when villagers stop midway while they're singing to look at their Nookphone. 

_it's as if they forgot the lyrics and had to look it up _


----------



## Rosewater

I can't get over the texture on the villagers. Peanut and Poppy look so good


----------



## CrankyCupcake

As I type this post, my player character is looking up at the night sky. It's gorgeous! 

I love staring at it. This is the kind of night sky I never get to see where I live because I'm on the equator, living in a country with an uncomfortably high population density and where the light pollution is pretty bad. The only time I've ever seen so many stars in the sky was nearly two decades ago when I was being a tourist in South Africa. I looked up, literally stopped in my tracks and marvelled at the sight. Sooo beautiful. I really love that I get to see these amazing night skies again in ACNH.


----------



## Lisha

The game makes me feel so at peace, especially if I'm feeling a bit down or stressed. The animals are so cute in this game, it legit makes me want to cry. I loooove when they sing or smile doing mundane things; they just lift my mood.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I want to piggyback from what Lisha said. I used to get a bit anxious planning my island. But then I realized I'm only playing the game for myself and not for other people. I do want my island to look a certain way, but I'd rather that happen progressively. In the meantime, I want to enjoy the game for what it is and it's helped me relax and take my mind off from the current (disastrous) scenario we're living in. It's also been a nice getaway from work (feeling burnt out already from remote work).


----------



## Romaki

I just really love how they added jeans leggings to the sock section. This works so great with the shirt dresses they have as well, it's so versatile!


----------



## Nenya

Yesterday when I (my character, Ciaran) visited Ursala, Bea was there. The thumb piano that I gave Ursala a couple of weeks ago was on a table. Bea stood and played it for a few minutes while my husband and I watched and listened, fascinated. and delighted!


----------



## 0orchid

Walked by Kabuki playing a ukelele I put outside today. So cute! His hobby is music so it makes sense but I hadn't seen that before. I put a bunch of instruments in his yard after I saw that


----------



## Maruchan

Pretty sure this has been mentioned already in previous comments: 
the way your character _runs_.
I LOVE how your character no longer runs in that 'girly' (??) way like they did in ACNL (when you choose to be a girl).
Yeah I know it's kinda nitpicking....but kudos to Nintendo for this change!!


----------



## Etown20

I really just enjoy the whole vibe and atmosphere of the game. It's so pleasant in such a genuine way.


----------



## Tag365

I like how Kicks is in the new game.


----------



## Fluuffy

I love love love visiting others islands. That’s why I trade a lot too. And i’ve had a few people who I have traded with that has a one piece themed island or a tribute to it. Be it only a flag or costumes of the strawhat members. It’s just so wholesome to see from a fan. Just tonight I traded with someone who specifically had a zoro themed island with the town tune and all.


----------



## Nenya

xSuperMario64x said:


> -Growing hybrids in this game is just as addicting as ever! I especially love that they added new species of flowers, that's even more hybrids for me to grow!
> -I love that the trees/flowers sway in the breeze when it's windy in town.
> -Visiting friends in this game has been such a blast. Like it was pretty good in New Leaf but in this game it's just so great!
> -I like the new stuff they've added to decor and houses, especially the stuff that was carried over from HHD like rugs and sub-spaces in houses.
> -Overall the game looks really nice and has been a relaxing experience for me when I've needed to take a break, especially during this stressful time



-Yes, thanks for reminding me how much I look forward to seeing my new flowers each day!
-Rugs! I never played HHD but I was intrigued by the idea of having rugs, and they are wonderful! I just discovered today that I can put a rug on top of a carpet! Love the look!


----------



## alpacac

Might be weird but I love the way it sounds when you run. I spend so much time doing nothing except running from grass to stone to paths to sand just so I can listen to how the sound changes. Makes me feel like I'm running in real life since I can't leave the house right now LOL


----------



## DawnAri

there are so so so many things I love about this game, so many things have been improved when you compare it to the old games

• placing furniture outside and terraforming.. the creativity it gives is amazing, I have been decorating non-stop!
• I love that you can get dressed by using a closet (or a fridge lol), it's so convenient and easy to make cute outfits!
• I love the exteriors of the villager houses, they look so good! really ads to the town vibe you want to create
• the furniture is adorable, all those different colors are really a dream as in the old games I likes certain series but not their color
• the rugs - really puls a room together! and the 'moving' wallpaper and flooring (like the cloud floor or rainy wall) so pretty!
• the new flowers! I LOVE the hyacints so much omg and the lillies wow
• visiting others, I really never did this in New Leaf but now I'm so happy that I do now! it's so fun with the outdoor furniture
• I also really enjoy showing others my island, makes it worth the effort I put into it so much more!
• the sunrise, the sunset, nighttime ... it's so amazing and I love making screenshots of those beautiful views
• the sound when you run over different floors.. aahhhh so good!


----------



## BluebearL

I love it when my villagers run around with their arms out, it is so cute! I also love how the designs of all of the villagers have been improved, there are so many of them I thought I'd never like that are now my favourites.

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

Also should add the sounds effects for different surfaces! I love to echoing sound in the museum and the metal sound on the steel staircases etc


----------



## Nenya

Dizzardy said:


> I don't know where to put this but I guess it's sorta related? It's about being positive.
> 
> If you use the delight emotion towards Wilbur before going on an island tour it's supposed to increase your chance of getting a rarer island.
> 
> Don't know if doing it more than once increases the chance though, I just saw a Youtube video about it.
> 
> Edit: So I just tested it, I think you need to keep using the delight emotion until he blushes. It's probably not enough if he claps back or does anything other than blush.



I am going to try this...thanks! I would like to see the rarer islands!


----------



## TheKryptoKnight

Nenya said:


> I am going to try this...thanks! I would like to see the rarer islands!



It unfortunately doesn't work, confirmed by datamining. It is cute though 

Anyway, I love nearly everything about this game. I'll turn it on and just run around my island, not really accomplishing anything, because it's so relaxing.

This game is a massive step forward for the series, and I can't wait to see where updates take it!


----------



## jiojiop

I just have to say, seeing Bunnie every day in the morning when I play fills me with so much joy at just the sight of her. She was my first villager ever way back when I played CF (my first AC game) and she plopped her house down right beside mine. She's so sweet and I will protect her house from getting overrun with fish at all costs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

An observation I made recently... I really like the bug models that Flick makes in this game! So far I've had him make a Queen Alexandra Birdwing, a Banded Dragonfly, a Giant Water Beetle, and a Goliath Beetle, and they're all really big and super cool looking! Ngl the water beetle is a bit creepy tho lol.

So now every time I see Flick I get super hyped and I give him three of a bug that I want as a statue. I really can't wait til the rhino beetles come out, having a giant Hercules Beetle in my house will be lit 






Also don't mind my front room, I just kinda throw everything around here lmaoo


----------



## issh0mans

i truly love this game. even with some frustrating things they pale in comparison to how much joy and happiness the game has brought me.
i found dobie by pure coincidence, who reminds me of my own granpda and makes me feel at ease when i see him.
i always smile so big when i just see my villagers doing something. reading, plopping down on the ground and pulling a sandwich out of their pockets, havin some juice.

i love new horizons so much ;~;​


----------



## Matt0106

The Nook Miles system is MILES BETTER (see what I did there lol) than the meow coupons in terms of how many you can get per day. For Meow Coupons, there was such great furniture, but I was limited to how much I could receive each day and week. With Miles, you can just grind it out all day and get however many you want until you are satisfied, and I appreciate that.

The villager animations are also one of my favourite things about this game. The villagers don't feel empty anymore; they almost feel like actual beings. They exercise, they Naruto run, they sit and eat a donut, they interact with drinking fountains and vending machines, AND THEY SING  I find they are way better than other games in terms of character


----------



## ecstasy

kuseiro said:


> The 5am music is ridiculously good. Also, underrated, but the way jock and peppy villagers wave??? My heart ; A ;


And type A of Smugs, O'Hare does it and my heart melts every time ahhh❤


----------



## Zane

I need to go on record and say how much I appreciate that villagers won’t move out without the go ahead in this game. I’ll be back at work soon and won’t be able to play as constantly often and it’s gonna be really nice not having to stress about one of my favorites stealth moving out just because I didn’t check in for a couple days.


----------



## Perri

The time I've spent in this game has been so special to me. I get a lot of enjoyment out of helping people, either friends I've recently made from forums and marketplaces, to the kind strangers who I can help after they're scammed. I had one interaction where I helped one wonderful person find Raymond, whose late father shares the same name. It was a really touching moment, and I loved being able to comfort a peer who has also lost their dad. I really felt for them, and talking to them made my week. I think they were able to find Raymond with the NMTs I gave them. 

Recently I've been enjoying decorating and landscaping. I like to show my mom the progress I've made every once in a while, and it makes me happy that she likes my island! She's not very into video games, so it makes me happy that she can appreciate something that's important to me.


----------



## dizzy bone

Just found out about villager hobbies. It makes so much sense now why Dizzy is always zooming around outside my house every time I log on. It’s super cute! Finding out about my villager’s other hobbies also helped me decorate their lawns. It makes me happy that Ursala and Tabby are always playing in front of the instruments I put outside their house :”D


----------



## whimsycreator

Being able to place furniture outside in NH is the best decision they could’ve made, ever. I honestly can’t see myself ever going back to New Leaf if I wanted to play a game about town customization... I also love how you can choose where villagers’ houses are (and that the plots are permanent), and that move-outs are never random/out of the blue. I feel like I have so much more control of my town/island and I don’t have to worry about features that could personally break having the game the way I want it.


----------



## Uffe

With this c-virus thing going on, I was happy that the villagers celebrated my Birthday today. I liked getting to whack the piñata as the villagers cheered me on, getting to blow out the candles on the cake, and getting cupcakes. Then K.K. Slider played me a song and there were letters shown by the villagers wishing me a Happy Birthday. I was so happy today, because I wasn't able to celebrate it with anybody else, so I did with all the cute villagers.


----------



## m00ngoose

I love that I feel like my villagers are real. I by clothing, furniture and accessories for them based on what I think they will like! I'm like, ohhh, that would be perfect for Freya, that's exactly what she wants


----------



## seularin

alright alright 4 all of u who are struggling w finding dreamies ..... DONT GIVE UP  ONE DAY YOULL FIND EM!!! jus dont burn yourself out and get frustrated )): take a deep breath and a break so that it wont go to your head!!! dont make a game thats supposed to be relaxing stressful 4 you!!


&& for those who are upset with your island!!!! dont burn yourself out too ): work on an island that satisfies YOU!,, not others :c bsides!!! everyone has their own style and ideas, so incorporate that into your island and maaaaybeee,, itll be great


----------



## jumpluff

jiojiop said:


> I just have to say, seeing Bunnie every day in the morning when I play fills me with so much joy at just the sight of her. She was my first villager ever way back when I played CF (my first AC game) and she plopped her house down right beside mine. She's so sweet and I will protect her house from getting overrun with fish at all costs.


BUNNIE PALS BUNNIE PALS BUNNIE PALS. She was one of my earliest villagers in Wild World, and I haven't been able to play the game without her since. She moves out? Game over. Whenever I see her (and now Genji or Kabuki), I know I'm home. It's wild to think how long Bunnie has been our bestie, haha.

I came here to post how much I love not having to worry about flowers wilting, or villagers moving away unwantedly. It feels like I'll finally be able to play this game over a span of years instead of always having to restart, because it just ruined it for me when, well, Bunnie moved away. I also love the hobbies and the little outdoor activities they do. My heart melts when Kabuki sings. Also, the animations are so good! The way the rabbits' ears (except Coco's) wobble in the wind! I love seeing them in all the different places they pop up now. It's beautiful to me how they really do live their own lives now.

Also, the fashion in this game is SO GOOD.


----------



## SourDeez

Yeah I agree having threads like this are nice, I love how the villagers interact with the environment and when they talk to each other they have some funny conversations.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just walking around my island puts me at ease. Observing the environment, listening to the sounds, talking to my villagers. Sometimes, you gotta take a break within the game and just stop to smell the flowers! Also, I’m still seeing new dialogue from my villagers. I may not have played 8 hours daily like some people here, but it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Reploid

Shellzilla said:


> Just walking around my island puts me at ease. Observing the environment, listening to the sounds, talking to my villagers. Sometimes, you gotta take a break within the game and just stop to smell the flowers! Also, I’m still seeing new dialogue from my villagers. I may not have played 8 hours daily like some people here, but it brings a smile to my face.


Are you me? I was just thinking this the other day. Now that I’m finished terraforming (for now), I love just walking around and enjoying my hard work. The sound of the wind blowing through the trees or the waves crashing on the shore as I walk along the beach is really calming.


----------



## soggy

Oh my i never knew that the villagers have hobbies and that is adorable!! 
Also it's great to see when people share photos of their islands!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

New things I've loved:

1. How villagers change clothing when it rains/snows. It's adorable <3
2. I really like the small detail that frog villagers won't use umbrellas because they enjoy the rain <3
3. I love the coziness of seeing rain/snow fall from your windows at your house! It's a nice detail.
4. I've been noticing more references to previous AC features. Like, Kiki pinged me the other day and asked me to trade something but she'd only reveal what she wanted to trade me once I agreed. I'm not sure if this was a thing in NL but I definitely remember this being a thing in GCN and WW. So, I'm so glad it's back (and mind you, this happened 320 hours in!). Which brings me to the next point...
5. I'm 325 hours in and I still get new dialogue from my villagers!


----------



## FoxFeathers

Was walking through my starry enchanted forest. Looked across my river to see my graceful blue unicorn outside his beautiful dwelling.... in a jumpsuit.... doing jazzercise.
X) My town is hilarious at times.


----------



## Blueskyy

My positive is that this community as a whole is pretty amazing. I get caught up in other online communities and follow the drama. I’m not involved but just following it is draining. I come on here and it’s so happy. I mean I understand there are exceptions but this community is pretty awesome. Plus, I still am enjoying the game but I’m ready for that update now because my play time is getting shorter.

Also, I love that villagers do little things around the island like sing or look closer at objects/interact with them.

I like the subtle new dialogue with new seasons, outfits worn, etc.


----------



## Wolfie

I love the cute little things villagers do like singing, greeting each other, or when they are sitting down and you could see their little paws. I love when they sing together or one villager sings and another villager sits down to watch them. The other day Leonardo and Stitches were singing together for hours in front of my town hall, it was so cuteeee. 
I also love when the villagers are so kind to you. The best relationship I have in the game is with Rosie, and she is always complimenting me and giving me great gifts. I have been feeling so sad in real life lately but my villagers have been bringing a smile to my face with their kindness and cuteness.


----------



## John Wick

One thing.

When it's windy the leaves blowing on the trees look great.


----------



## Clock

The physics in this game is amazing compared to the other games.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I love simply looking at my villagers going about their daily lives. Chilling by the beach with their ice pop, sitting by the river contemplating life...

...Is it weird that I stalk some of them?


----------



## Pop-tart

I really like the clothes and accessories in this game aaaaah


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Pop-tart said:


> I really like the clothes and accessories in this game aaaaah



Same! I'm finding all different kinds of cute outfits every day! I change my character's look constantly, lol. I also really like that Able's clothing changes depending on the season, so you'll find more warm clothes during winter


----------



## shouyou

I love that you can place furniture outside now!! Much needed


----------



## Nenya

The conversations between islanders are frequent and quite amusing. Also, my husband and I chuckle over many of the comments of all our islanders, but especially Hornsby, for some reason. He is a hoot!


----------



## Koi Fishe

I've been in such a bad place mentally this year. Since I started playing AC more and more, it's really helped me. I've gone through multiple therapists and medication and yet this video game has helped me 10x more than any of it. It gives me such a genuine happiness that I could never seem to find in anything else! I'm so glad I've found this community, Idk where I'd be if I didn't pick the game up again.


----------



## Fluuffy

It is done ;-; my island is finally in a way presentable aside from the beach. In adittion, Coco is back in my island ahhh thank gods. It took a while for someone to ask to move out but my coconut is home


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I like how two of my villagers are wearing my Blue Jays jersey designs and it fits them well. Earlier today, Rocco, Stitches, and Queenie were sitting at the plaza wearing their shades and taking in the sun. It looks funny, but it also calms me down a little.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I love this game. It’s so cute and yet some of the graphics are so beautiful. People do amazing, creative, and funny things. The music is lovely (I’m especially fond of kk stroll lately). I picture watering flowers on my island now when I need to start meditating. Honestly, I don’t care if they ever add anything to the game. It works so well for me as is.


----------



## fluttershy300

F l o w e r s a r e s o p r e t t y i n t h i s g a m e


----------



## Damniel

ACNH has really opened up the fan base to so many casual players. people who only play like smash and mario kart are playing ACNH and it’s awesome. i love that the series is getting more attention now! now me talking about AC in casual conversations with friends isn’t niche anymore lol


----------



## John Wick

The green mums look awesome, and I got my first one yesterday! ^_^


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Okay so for the past few days I've been busy making a bamboo garden for Boots and it's raining on my island almost non stop.

Can I just say I am LOVING the rainy day versions of the hourly music in this game!  The instrumentation is subtle, but it's supposed to be like drums or some other percussion, but it really reminds me of LoZ Skyward Sword and Wind Waker


----------



## Jhine7

Looking forward to playing this game for a very long time!


----------



## rubyrubert

I've played this game for about 300 hours now, and it still looks great. I'm having a lot of fun decorating and trading. I'm estimating my island won't be done for hundreds and hundreds of hours. Placing furniture outside, crafting, and customizing furniture yourself are great and natural additions to the game.


----------



## Enxssi

I’m not gonna lie, I like the starter houses, they look nice


----------



## ting1984

I like that I finally got to build the ROBOT HERO yesterday!  That was the final DIY I had that I hadn't been able to complete until yesterday.  I got a lot of help from here and two other ACNH sites, especially with the hard-to-find rusted parts (Gulliver comes around only once in awhile, so getting 30 of those took quite a bit).


----------



## amemome

it MAY be a fever dream but I swear Bones's ears flap up and down when he runs planes on the island. punch me harder in the heart, lil pupper!


----------



## Dunquixote

My favorite features are being able to move the buildings for a fee, being able to place items outside and the tool to make paths. In spite of not having as much of a variety of furniture as I hoped the game would have from the very start, I feel like there is much more freedom in this AC game to be creative than there was in the previous AC games. I’m really bad at terraforming but I have to admit, that this feature is pretty interesting & fun as well.


----------



## Vextro

I love when the run, I love how its quite easy to get your favorite villagers! I love the singing, just all the customization you can do that you cant do in other games and some quality of life stuff like fruit stacking, moving buildings its great!


----------



## itsjustlew

cornimer said:


> Hey guys, I've been seeing way too much negativity and fighting on this site lately, and it's really turning me off of logging in here - and that's coming from someone who has come on EVERY DAY since I joined in 2015, even when the site was super inactive.
> 
> We're all here because we like Animal Crossing, so let's get back to that - use this thread to post about things you like in ACNH!
> 
> I'm not saying you can't have negative opinions, obviously everyone has frustrations with the game and that's ok! You can vent in literally every other thread on this site - just not this one! Surely there are things we all like about the game or else we wouldn't be playing!
> 
> *Rules*
> -Don't state things you hate about the game
> -If you disagree with someone's opinion, that's ok - but don't make them feel bad for liking something! I don't care how many times you've seen Raymond's name in the past week and how badly you want to throw your phone at the wall when someone mentions him - if someone says they loooove Raymond, just let them be!
> -This is not a debate thread! This is just a place for people to bond over things they enjoy about ACNH.
> 
> *A few things I like about the game*
> -When villagers run around like airplanes.....my heart!
> -I really like earning Nook Miles and cashing them in for rewards! It's really satisfying!
> -The K.K. Slider concert was such an awesome moment! I felt really accomplished for building up my island from scratch to get to that point, and felt a strong sense of connection to my island and villagers.
> -There are so many awesome new clothing options!
> -7 AM is definitely one of my top hourly tunes among all games, right up there with 6 AM from Wild World


My favorite thing is hearing the villagers conversations, watching them sing and join each other singing, and when lily chases butterflies it’s the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## John Wick

I just caught Freya bouncing the beach ball I have on the sand.
Twas cyoot!


----------



## arkitty

I love how they keep/wear my gifts. Once, I accidentally gave a flower to my villager and he kept it in his house even after moving out. I think it's cute.


----------



## Karmahri

I think the starry night sky, the early morning sky, and the orange/purple sunset look absolutely gorgeous! 
I saw whitney doing yoga under the starry night sky with the moon out and it was everything I wanted in a picture!


----------



## icecreamcheese

i dont know if it was said before - but i love how the fans in the house hit the plants and make them move with their wind, so calming and magical, i also love the noise u make when u walk on the stone paths


----------



## tokkio

i just got the starry sky wallpaper and it looks so beautiful    also the way light works in this game is incredible! how it reflects on surfaces and all that

and also!! small thing, but i love how the tops of vending machines have a realistic "dirty" texture when moonlight shines on them hahah it's hard to describe exactly, but you'll notice it when you see it yourself. then again, the textures of other things are realistic and well rendered as well. especially if you see things up close inside houses. it really makes decorating interiors feel more rewarding


----------



## _Rainy_

I like the fuzzy texture on the villagers, it reminds me of those felt squares.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON

Let's try to do that once a day!
Firstly... I love how cute CJ is. I think he's my favorite NPC! I know his main inspiration is Justin Bieber but... who cares? He's just super cute, I want to hug him so hard because he's like a plushie! (sometimes he looks like handsome as well haha)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

We need to bring this thread back up with the drama that's happening lately...

For some reason, my game is running smoother lately. I didn't do any drastic changes aside from cleaning up a few flowers and my island has a lot of furniture displayed outside. I'm not gonna complain though. If Nintendo is continuing to optimize the game while updates are being rolled out, that's pretty great!

I'm still finding new dialogue from my villagers, even though my friendship levels with them are very high and have been with me for at least two months now. I'm not kidding when I laughed reading what they had to say. It brought a smile to my face and I'm glad that's the case.

Queenie was feeling sick on my island today but she quickly got better after I gave her medicine. What she said after pulled my heartstrings. I know that our villagers are just composed of polygons, but I can't help it, especially since Queenie is tied with Sterling for being my absolute favourite villagers.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I loooooove that villagers hold little items like donuts and popsicles! xD And that they can interact with the environment, other villagers, shops, and the museum. It's just so cute watching them do their own thing

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020



Rosewater said:


> Wreaths and door plates. 'Nuff said.


I Second this! ^^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020

Also, can we talk about how they gave us an ability to easily use custom designs as paths?! No more opening up the design tool and slowly dropping 9 squares at a time.. now we can just brush it on like any other path!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

This has probably been the game that I’ve been able to decorate the most in. I love all the woodsy stuff available in this title.

plus, I love how easy it is to get your favorite villagers now.


----------



## loveclove

I love when I get to see villagers talking to each other. I also love when tom nook and isabelle are stretching. Villagers waiving good bay with both hands. Sooo many clothing. In general I love this game


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Also, peeps keep saying that villagers are stale now cuz of repetitive speech. This is only half true. I find that their body language is waaaaay more expressive now. I get the feeling that Diana is hiding a foresty streak in her actions. I love it.


----------



## cornimer

I decided to try The Path and oh my gosh, I don't enjoy pathing/terraforming very much because I just don't have an eye for design but IT LOOKS SO GOOD   it makes me feel like I'm in one of the older games and I can't get enough! So excited about my island now haha


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I love how the seasons look in this game, I truly can't wait for winter and autumn to come by so I can enjoy playing in such bedazzling environments!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

They added star boppers to the game. I'm happy uvu


----------



## Larsi

There are a lot of topics here and we all know quite a few of them are kinda negative. What's the worst item, not fan or normals, the rant thread, ugliest villager and I can go on haha. And yes I react there too, but still I play the game with much joy everyday!So it's time to spread a little positivity here!! 

*Tell a thing you really like in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. *

It can be just a villager you like, maybe a type of flower or an event. Something that can happen or an experience. It can be everything as long as it's positive


----------



## Hobowire

I enjoy the interior design with the limited furn.  I enjoy collaborating with the community for a build. Rip.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I adore the attention to detail! The water, the shadows, the sound. I can't see how else Nintendo could make another game, as the graphics are perfect!


----------



## Larsi

I'm really a fan of the weather conditions in the game. Just the wind blowing and seeing the trees and flowers move or sometimes a heavy thunderstorm! It's so great.


----------



## Pikabun

I love to terraforming my island and enjoy watching all other people island and their creativity. This game is so amazing and relax to play I feel like it’s really bring the creative side from all players .


----------



## Serabee

I've been loving how my villagers are loving the August fireworks! They get so excited all day, and then are even more excited when they start. They're clapping and cheering and it's PRECIOUS. Then they start lighting sparklers, then they give you your own sparklers, because they just wanna spread the joy!
Though, I will admit they're not QUITE as cute as Celeste when she's watching stars. When she gets that starry-eyed look she's PRECIOUS  I literally want her Amiibo now just so I can take tons of pictures of her


----------



## Nenya

*Time travel in this game is fun and stress-free...so happy about this!
*My husband and I are delighted with the islander dialogues. We laugh almost every time we play. Hornsby seems to have the funniest comments.


----------



## meggiewes

I love that this got dug back up again!

I keep getting new dialogue from my villagers when they talk to each other. Lobo was flattering Merengue about her apple song and it was so cute!


----------



## moonlights

I'm still enjoying decorating the exterior of my island and creating yards for all my villagers, and I love listening to the conversations between my villagers, the dialogue can be very entertaining


----------



## JKDOS

I haven't seen this thread in ages.

I love that the winter update added an option to visit random dream towns. I was bummed this wasn't there when the Dreaming feature was added because I didn't know of any addresses and didn't feel like looking them up. The "Surprise me" option allows me to go visit a dream whenever I'm bored. Now if only they could add a option to go to another dream rather than wake up.


----------



## oak

I like all the little details they put into the weeds for each season. In fall they looked like wild wheat growing and they are still super cute for decorating in the winter.


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

I’m loving this game, it’s just so relaxing and quiet, I can play with my own time and don’t have to stress because of some unrealistic goal. I love shaking tree and getting money, I mean! It’s so satisfying!
Also the colors are great, every flower looks great and vivid. I think they did a great job with the terraforming, there are some crazy designs on Pinterest, I can’t believe somebody took the time to create them. It shows how many possibilities there are!


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm glad this has been bumped back up! so many of the flowers in the game are just so pretty - been doing some redecorating and forgot how much I loved the white flowers, even if they don't stand out as much as usual against the snow


----------



## amemome

You know what's great about ACNH? ground texture sounds. I love crunching the snow. This year's winter has been warm where I live and I didn't get to stomp around in wet snow at all. I get to do that in Animal Crossing! I also love that different shoes change what sound you make when you walk!


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> I haven't seen this thread in ages.
> 
> I love that the winter update added an option to visit random dream towns. I was bummed this wasn't there when the Dreaming feature was added because I didn't know of any addresses and didn't feel like looking them up. The "Surprise me" option allows to go visit a random dream whenever I'm bored. Now if only they could add a option to go to another dream rather than wake up.


Oh dang, when did this happen? It was the one thing that bothered me about the DA in the beginning. That makes it better. I love seeing some random treasures. Sure I'd also come across a town in NL where someone just logged their entire place into a bunch of stumps, but that was also fun.

Time to check out the dream suite again.


----------



## LilyLynne

This is a nice thread. The whole game for me is very relaxing (something i badly need these days).
I love the detail, the game is very pretty.
I love the clothes.
The villagers are so cute, I have always tended to like them all.
I love the crafting. I know its work collecting diys but you can do so much with decorating now.
The villager interactions are so cute, and its fun seeing them interacting with things and carrying around food or other objects.


----------



## meggiewes

I love that your villagers will wear custom design hats! They are so cute and an accessory really fills out a clothing collection.


----------



## Holla

I love that I can take breaks from the game (no matter how long) and not have to worry about villagers moving out on me. It makes me actually want to come back and play more after a break instead of just avoiding the game even longer.


----------



## Ganucci

This thread DOES exist! I posted about it in the F.A.Q. thread wondering about its existence last month:



Ganucci said:


> Maybe I’m crazy but didn’t there used to be a ACNH Appreciation Thread? Similar to the ACNH Rant Thread...but the opposite. Does anyone know where that went or if it even actually existed?



Anyways, I love so much about this game, but one thing I have really been appreciating are the footstep sounds on different surfaces. For a while I had The Path all over my island, and it looked great, but I was missing the footstep sounds. Now that I've replaced The Path with default paths the game provides, I don't regret it at all. It's like the ASMR I never knew I wanted.


----------



## Matt0106

Ganucci said:


> This thread DOES exist! I posted about it in the F.A.Q. thread wondering about its existence last month:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I love so much about this game, but one thing I have really been appreciating are the footstep sounds on different surfaces. For a while I had The Path all over my island, and it looked great, but I was missing the footstep sounds. Now that I've replaced The Path with default paths the game provides, I don't regret it at all. It's like the ASMR I never knew I wanted.


This is exactly what I did! I used QR codes for custom dirt, but I couldn't get over the lack of sound, so I changed it to the default paths. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh dang, when did this happen?



Yep. Arrived with the Fall/Winter update. It was just unannounced by Nintendo


----------



## Raz

amemome said:


> You know what's great about ACNH? ground texture sounds. I love crunching the snow. This year's winter has been warm where I live and I didn't get to stomp around in wet snow at all. I get to do that in Animal Crossing! I also love that different shoes change what sound you make when you walk!


One thing that I've said to a few friends who were new to AC during launch week: the attention to detail in this game is ridiculous. It's even bigger than it was in New Leaf and you can see, listen and read it everywhere in the game. 

The way wind interacts with items (not only flowers or trees, but clothes on clotheslines and drying racks, for example) is one of those things that we didn't know we wanted, but it's so good to have in the game that I can't think of NH without it. Or how the Nooklings decorate the exterior of their shop according to the season (or event, in the case of Halloween). 

Even insects are now super detailed, with different kinds of butterflies having completely different flight patterns (compare how a great purple emperor, an agrias butterfly, queen Alexandra and a common white butterfly flies around, you'll understand what I'm saying). Every kind of cicada has its own kind of sound, the blue weevil beetle curls into a ball and drops from the tree when it's fleeing from you... AC is about these little details, and many people apparently take them for granted and can't see the whole picture.


----------



## annex

last night I visited a bunch of dream towns. I think Luna sent me to younger players towns. Here's what I experienced.

- Furniture Willy nilly. 
-Funny town names like - New Horizons- Anywhere- Eggtown- Honey gear. The honey gear town had lots of gears in the house and honey patterns. The outside had gear and honey patterns too.
-Wierd names for the characters like, Poo Poo, Hotel, two characters with the same name, and John Norman, which I'm thinking is the players first and last name.
-funny paths that the player made and had placed them Willy nilly all over town.
- Lots of bugs and fish placed where ever inside and out.

these towns made me smile. It reminded me that younger players enjoy the game and just do whatever they like. They don't care if their towns are perfect or you tube material. They just have fun playing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm currently taking a short hiatus from the game, but I'm so glad this positivity thread is brought back up once more. I'm just really happy that Queenie, who is tied for being my favourite villager on my island, is still wearing the clover dress I gave her back somewhere in July. It's not fitting during the winter, but seeing her wear it from time to time makes me smile (though she may give it back one day which will shatter me rip). Also, I love how the snow textures at night reflect the light ever so slightly.


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

Oh there’s also one other thing I love: the villagers singing. Right now Marina is singing and the animation is just perfect, her round mouth(?) seems a musical instrument


----------



## Mairmalade

Seeing villagers change up their look depending on the weather (rain hat and coat while it's raining, knit cap/hat while it's snowing) is something that still makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Poppies_92

I honestly love how every villager is happy to see you each day, and worry if they haven't seen you after a few days. My first ac game, so this is more special to me lol

Also seeing my villager eat, its one of my favorite things in life +_+


----------



## heartdrops

Some little things I love about ACNH:

Villagers' actions relating to their hobbies
Villagers taking pictures of things with their NookPhone
Terraforming, although it gets a bit tedious
The clothes are so much cuter
The interior decorating mechanism upgrade
Not having to worry about villagers moving out randomly
The museum is beautiful


----------



## meggiewes

I love that they didn't get rid of Amiibo connectivity. It is another way to get DIYs and it can be helpful at times. Better yet, they aren't necessary to play the game. They are just a nice little cherry on top if you have them.


----------



## naviwing

Wade just moved in, and he is the sweetest roundest boy. T_T 

Thinking back over this past year, NH came to me at a point where I was feeling very unsure of everything, feeling like the world was falling apart before my eyes, but this let me have something positive to focus on. My friends and I were able to see each other virtually, laugh about our shenanigans... and, my one group even planned a surprise star party for me after I got my first 4.0 of my grad program! 

Even if most of my friends have stopped playing, it has given me so much time with friends and family that I feel very grateful to the development team. I can grouse about things that aren't quite where I want them to be, but NH will always have a certain feel, a certain place in time, in my heart.


----------



## meggiewes

Hyacinths are the best flower!


----------



## JKDOS

I'm not a huge fan of the snow on the ground, but when the weather is snowing, everything just looks so much more beautiful. 

And the villagers look so cute in their peacoats and stocking hats.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I love how island hopping works. It’s a great way to meet a villager in-person!


----------



## meggiewes

I just booted up my game and it is snowing out. But, the awesome thing is that I can see it snowing outside of the window during Isabelle's announcement! 

❄❄❄


----------



## maria110

I enjoy nighttime in the game.  The quiet music and sparkly sky.  It's very pretty and peaceful.


----------



## My77rh

I love my villagers. So much. Sometimes I only play so I can say hi to my villagers and then I clock out.


----------



## meggiewes

My77rh said:


> I love my villagers. So much. Sometimes I only play so I can say hi to my villagers and then I clock out.



I am so happy to see other people that feel this way.  The only reason why I played for a bit on the 14th was because it was Velma's birthday. There was no way I was missing it!


----------



## Imbri

maria110 said:


> I enjoy nighttime in the game.  The quiet music and sparkly sky.  It's very pretty and peaceful.



I agree, especially with winter, things are so pretty lit up if you have nova lights, illuminated items, or just some of the frozen pieces out.


----------



## Pyoopi

I like how Sahara scratches herself.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349610034125107202


----------



## meggiewes

I haven't seen actual snowfall in a while. I noticed today that snow lands on the beach, his it, and instantly melts away like footprints do. I had always assumed that it just kinda snowed and didn't interact with the sand at all.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Yes, I highly approve of this thread. I'm so sick of the negativity as well.

I love the fact that we can move villager houses whenever and wherever we like. 
I also love when my villagers get together and sing or do yoga at the plaza. I think it's adorable 
I really love the clothing so much more in this game. 
The museum is just  *chefs kiss*


----------



## Rika092

what to not love about the game? while it's not perfect, the flaws are mostly minor and can't overshadow the fact that NH is a solid installment of the franchise.

1) Breathtaking graphics. Seriously. I used to think new leaf is very good in that regard, but now that I played ACNH, I cannot go back lol
2) The ability to terraform adds so much flavor to the game
3) Quality of life improvements. I mean, Nintendo really gave us a lot of what we asked - ability to control plot placements, transparent color in patterns, no more grass deterioration, villagers no longer moving away unannounced, more space in pockets, auto-stacked fruits..etc
4) Island hopping.  It's fun and satisfying at the same time, because we can find dreamies on our own now without having to rely on mechanics such as camp/plot reset
5) Villager house exterior - all the villager house exteriors in NH look so pretty. There's not a single design that I dislike. This is a major improvement to me because in NL I had to let go of dreamies that I love love love but hate their house exteriors 
6) Really like the fact that now we have more functional balloons and meteor showers.


----------



## Matt0106

peachycrossing9 said:


> Yes, I highly approve of this thread. I'm so sick of the negativity as well.
> 
> I love the fact that we can move villager houses whenever and wherever we like.
> I also love when my villagers get together and sing or do yoga at the plaza. I think it's adorable
> I really love the clothing so much more in this game.
> The museum is just  *chefs kiss*



I'm with you on that one! There's nothing wrong with constructive criticism, but when a new thread is made every few days about the same thing, it's pretty annoying.


----------



## meggiewes

I noticed when tearing up my stone paths there are little stones that fly up. That's a cute detail that doesn't happen when I wipe away the dirt paths.

I've been putting down and tearing up a LOT of paths recently.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I can place my villagers wherever I like!
Terraforming!
Outdoor furniture!
I don't risk my villagers leaving randomly!
Beautiful graphics!
Travelling to islands to hunt for villagers!


----------



## mermaidshelf

The thing I love most is that villagers don't leave randomly! I'm still in 2017 in NL because I don't want anyone to move out and I have to TT back to the last day I played. Not having to plot reset is also nice. I like that when we run over flowers, they don't die, the head just reverts back to a bud.


----------



## meggiewes

I like that you can tell your villagers that you don't want them to move out or that you think they should leave and they will actually listen to you. No more "should I leave" and "oh, I think I'll stay because you want me to leave."


----------



## -Lumi-

meggiewes said:


> I like that you can tell your villagers that you don't want them to move out or that you think they should leave and they will actually listen to you. No more "should I leave" and "oh, I think I'll stay because you want me to leave."



Oh my goodness I had forgotten about that! Yes, I definitely prefer the way villagers are handled in this game. It’s a lot of fun being able to go and seek out new villagers via the islands, being able to have campsite villagers move in even if your town is full (this needs to be tweaked imo but it’s a new mechanic and I like the idea of it), or get a villager from somebody else’s town. 

The guarantee that your villagers won’t move out while you take a break from the game is really wonderful too


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I love being able to decorate outside, and I love the way the pink flowers look on my island. And some of the new furniture is really cool like the mushroom set and the cherry blossom furniture


----------



## meggiewes

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness I had forgotten about that! Yes, I definitely prefer the way villagers are handled in this game. It’s a lot of fun being able to go and seek out new villagers via the islands, being able to have campsite villagers move in even if your town is full (this needs to be tweaked imo but it’s a new mechanic and I like the idea of it), or get a villager from somebody else’s town.
> 
> The guarantee that your villagers won’t move out while you take a break from the game is really wonderful too



I have no idea what made me think of that when I was just waking up this morning! I just remember the annoyance of telling Pango to leave, Pango telling me no, and then getting attached to Pango in the quest of getting her villager picture.


----------



## -Lumi-

meggiewes said:


> I have no idea what made me think of that when I was just waking up this morning! I just remember the annoyance of telling Pango to leave, Pango telling me no, and then getting attached to Pango in the quest of getting her villager picture.



Oh my goodness the first time a villager did that to me I think it was Hazel? Or maybe Greta - I was bitter because whoever it was moved in after Egbert left suddenly so I didn’t want them. I remember them asking me to move and I was so excited lol like yes!! Leave my town!! And then they were like “jokes, we need to be better friends so I’ll stick around!” T-T why couldn’t Egbert have stuck around then T-T


----------



## Imbri

Star fragments look so pretty scattered among flowers and under trees. I have them on my 2nd and 3rd levels, among the cedars, and I love the way they twinkle in and out of sight as I'm moving around on the 1st level, especially at night.


----------



## Pokey_Games

I really love how when I've spent hours working on an area the villagers interact with it, and it fills my heart with pure joy seeing them happy with it all


----------



## 6iixx

i really, _really_ love when isabelle's announcement is just a short and sweet "_have a good weekend, flonkerton_." it's a lot more adorable than i thought it would be, and it does give it a more personal touch in my opinion. i look forward to the announcements no matter how long they are, though


----------



## coldpotato

Pascal is one of the best characters in acnh. I love how unique and funny his wisdom is, how obsessive he is with his scallops and just how chill he is. I can tell they put so much thought and time into his character. He hardly ever repeats himself even after seeing him hundreds of times. That really stands out to me, since a lot of characters can wind up repeating themselves a lot.


----------



## meggiewes

I am so thankful of all the tools the community has made for this game. I got really frustrated trying to lay out my idea for my island and I couldn't get it to look right. Thanks to Happy Island Designer, I was able to take my time and layout how I want my island to look!

Guess who has more terraforming to do?    I really do enjoy that we can move nearly everything around. It just costs a lot of bells to do so!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I really love almost everything about Animal Crossing: New Horizons to be honest. 

I really love talking to my villagers, fishing, catching bugs, relaxing on NMT islands, relaxing in the Museum, and doing errands for my villagers. I also love dressing my character up in cute outfits (that make sense for the current season.)


----------



## naviwing

Additional positivity: I really love how this game has inspired people to help strangers, kindness for the sake of kindness. It's good practice to understand that while the things we give each other and all the data exchanged might not be permanent, the sense that someone was willing to give you a bit of their time and energy is a good thing to hang on to. People have been so nice to me, and I them, and that's a very beautiful thing.


----------



## meggiewes

I love the fact that time passes on dream islands. It is just a cute little detail that I wasn't expecting and never really noticed before today.


----------



## annex

I love that we can get patterns from other players at the Ables shop. This has helped me get what I need for signs and patterns so many times.

I was just thinking this morning about grass erosion. I am so happy they removed that. No more muddy town.


----------



## DrewAC

I’m a little late to this thread, but honestly, I love pretty much everything about it! I’ve never played an Animal Crossing game as much and as consistently as New Horizons. It’s definitely on track to become my most played and it’s already my favorite. 

It’s looks stunning between the beautifully designed graphics and animations, decorating your island is a treat with all of the highly detailed objects, the community is extremely nice and fun to interact with, and the quality of life changes (such as no grass deterioration, no random villager move-ins/move-outs, Dodo codes instead of friend codes, etc.) make the game so much better.

There are indeed things it could do a bit better, and things I’d like to see added in future updates, but I am very grateful for this game and think the developers did a wonderful job.


----------



## maria110

The cranky villagers are so sweet.  I've had all the wolves and now have Avery, Walt, Kabuki, Knox, and Croque.  If it weren't for my interest in having villagers of different personalities, I'd probably have even more cranky ones.


----------



## piske

Able Sisters opened on my island today, and I was just thinking about how much I like that the custom design portal is open right away! Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy talking everyday with Sable, but it was annoying doing that just to unlock it before. Yay!


----------



## JKDOS

oranjie said:


> Able Sisters opened on my island today, and I was just thinking about how much I like that the custom design portal is open right away! Don’t get me wrong, I enjoy talking everyday with Sable, but it was annoying doing that just to unlock it before. Yay!



Talking to Sable will net you a few dozen patterns you can use when customizing furniture. So you should still make friends with her.


----------



## piske

JKDOS said:


> Talking to Sable will net you a few dozen patterns you can use when customizing furniture. So you should still make friends with her.



oh, I know! But thank you for the reminder ^^


----------



## Elias_

I love the daily tasks. I wish, they'd add more varied ones, but I really like having this checklist of activities to do.

Also, the way the game looks in Winter is astonishing. It's sooo beautiful.


----------



## Jam86

i recently spoke to redd, not while buying anything, just casually talking to him

and his dialogue is the sweetest thing ever, he started talking about his life and how he started out with throwbacks to CF and NL 

i was actually so happy lol
he's become my 3rd fave villager after sable and tom nook (sorry kicks)


----------



## alena237

I love it when they sing or do yoga , some times I join them , lol. I also love it when they have a picnic they seem so happy and unaware of life... lmao


----------



## Matt0106

Not sure how people feel about this, but I LOVE how many hybrids I get from having visitors water my flowers  It's cumbersome, but oh so worth it.


----------



## meggiewes

Jam86 said:


> i recently spoke to redd, not while buying anything, just casually talking to him
> 
> and his dialogue is the sweetest thing ever, he started talking about his life and how he started out with throwbacks to CF and NL
> 
> i was actually so happy lol
> he's become my 3rd fave villager after sable and tom nook (sorry kicks)



I never thought about casually chatting with Redd before. Now I have to do that!


----------



## annex

When you place a fan inside or out. It will make the plants and other items sway. I love that they added this. I have a clothes line in my bathroom and placed a fan on the wall. When the fan goes in the direction of the clothes, they sway just like they would in real life.

I have also noticed that certain items, like the retro diner table will get this glare or shine on the table top that changes when you move. Just like real life. 

Have you ever looked up close to your Windows when it's raining? Little droplets of rain run down it. It's very cool.

The small details in this game are amazing.


----------



## shion

the clothes the game comes with are really, really cute, i'm super impresssed by them. like normally i can't wait to get my hands on custom clothes but i was really happy with the selection even without that


----------



## Burumun

annex said:


> Have you ever looked up close to your Windows when it's raining? Little droplets of rain run down it. It's very cool.


I love this, and when the snow piles up on the window. It's also neat that since there's a window behind Isabelle in her morning announcement, you get a preview of what the weather's like outside.


----------



## Nenya

As evidenced by my recent posts in the screen shot thread, I love the dialogue in this game, and chuckle or laugh out loud almost every day at something my islanders say.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

7/8am and 5pm music are the best


----------



## Le Ham

I like how the length of the day changes depending on time of year, just like irl. 6 p.m. is still very bright outside in the summer, but in winter it's already dusk. 5 a.m. is still dark in the winter, but in the summer the sky is lit up green and yellow. I think that's a cool touch and adds to the differences in atmosphere year-round.


----------



## Tindre

I like that things autostack when you pick them up


----------



## Ganucci

Le Ham said:


> I like how the length of the day changes depending on time of year, just like irl. 6 p.m. is still very bright outside in the summer, but in winter it's already dusk. 5 a.m. is still dark in the winter, but in the summer the sky is lit up green and yellow. I think that's a cool touch and adds to the differences in atmosphere year-round.



This is such a small thing but I had been wishing for it since City Folk and I’m so glad they finally implemented it. Now I just wish they put back in the 24 hour daylight and no light for the Summer and Winter solstice respectively.


----------



## VioletUV

When you turn on the jukebox near the plaza, play Bubblegum KK, and the villagers sing it! My siblings love it
How it's easier to put pathways now!!
Using your furniture to decorate the outdoors opens up so much possibilities!
The museum is so beautiful, like WOW. Especially the aquarium


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I like that my flowers dont die from being ran over lol


----------



## Imbri

I am loving my island at night.

The way I've decorated and put up my permanent items, my island is generally best viewed during the day, but with winter? I love playing after dark. Between a couple of illuminated items still up (snowflakes and deer) and ice pieces that glow a bit, it really has become a magical place.


----------



## maria110

I didn't previously appreciate the cuteness of frog and lion villagers but I really like Croque (great design including his lovely house) and Leopold (adorable smug)!


----------



## meggiewes

maria110 said:


> I didn't previously appreciate the cuteness of frog and lion villagers but I really like Croque (great design including his lovely house) and Leopold (adorable smug)!



The lions have grown on me so much! They look so good in NH! ♡ My favorites are Leopold and Mott.


----------



## piske

I didn’t expect to like Ricky, but he’s becoming one of my favorites. <3 idk why, but him being Cranky is so adorable.


----------



## LeenaM

I like all the house plants, I always put at least three in every room. I also like seeing the difference in height between villagers. I remember Apple was my first hamster villager and she was so! small! It's adorable


----------



## meggiewes

I love the fact that the fans actually blow. If you have them near other objects that move (like laundry or plants) then that object will move from the fan. Such a small detail, but delightful to watch.


----------



## piske

meggiewes said:


> I love the fact that the fans actually blow. If you have them near other objects that move (like laundry or plants) then that object will move from the fan. Such a small detail, but delightful to watch.


I never knew this! It’s wonderful little details like this that I love in this game ^^


----------



## meggiewes

oranjie said:


> I never knew this! It’s wonderful little details like this that I love in this game ^^



It keeps surprising me with details like this! Like, did you know when you run across a manhole cover it has a metal clink like you stepped on one in real life? I only noticed that yesterday when I heard the footsteps change while running over one on my stone path.


----------



## Imbri

maria110 said:


> I didn't previously appreciate the cuteness of frog and lion villagers but I really like Croque (great design including his lovely house) and Leopold (adorable smug)!



The detail on villagers is really nice. I notice it most with Lolly and Lionel, I think because of their coloring, but they look fuzzy. There's definite texture to the fur, especially Lionel's nose.


----------



## piske

meggiewes said:


> It keeps surprising me with details like this! Like, did you know when you run across a manhole cover it has a metal clink like you stepped on one in real life? I only noticed that yesterday when I heard the footsteps change while running over one on my stone path.



Yes! The different sounds when you run over different surfaces is one of my favorite things-


----------



## Le Ham

So somehow, despite being one of those people that get nervous when fishing, I kinda enjoy it, maybe even more than bug catching? Idk, just something about the pretty water ripples and the sploosh sound my bobber makes and the quiet nature of the activity is relaxing and I look forward to doing it, especially since I'm long past the hybrid-breeding phase and no longer have that to look forward to. Gotta say, water in this game is very pretty. It's no wonder everyone goes overboard with the waterfalls.

Makes me wonder if, save for imagining how a sharp hook through the roof of my mouth would feel, I would enjoy fishing irl


----------



## Pyoopi

I feel like there's not a day no matter how short I play, something always amuses me. (it's either myself or villagers)

This is an old video but an example of villager weirdness.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269515633781125121
Then an example of Pyoopi weirdness.


----------



## RollingAntony

I love all the different activities that islanders do in the game. They are _living_, doing all kinds of things and sometimes it varies depending on each of them; giving them unique traits. They walk around with different bags, they eat different food...






Even tho Bianca is a peppy animal, she doesn't sing often cause her hobby is playing. However, I managed to attend her late-night concert alongside Antonio. Chadder was doing exercise just in front of us and he looked like Bianca's backup (front?) dancer. Thanks to the sit reaction, I could be on the anteater's level.







The little BBQ with three different islanders enjoying it was cute. Angus beng there is a lil bit of morbid fun I guess. Somehow, Boots was singing while everyone was eating, so it made for a special moment between 5 neighbors. I like that there are seasonal activities, so each three months I was able to look for one. (or at least there are more frequent ones depending on the season)






5 islanders on the plaza is always great to see, it really feels like I'm living on a community built from scratch. Zucker, Renée and Bianca were just chilling around the campfire while Antonio judged us from afar because we're loitering around while he wears his sport shades. Meanwhile, Julia was playing the marimba to the rythm of K.K. songs.


----------



## Nenya

I like diving. I especially like the clear water and that the suspense of what is down there is still present in NH. I am very happy that the creatures can't leave the area!

 (I'd like to know how to do that flip that we saw a character doing in the Nintendo videos before the diving feature was released.)


----------



## xhyloh

i love the little contrails left in the sky after someone comes to your island or when you go to theirs!!


----------



## maria110

Avery is a wonderful eagle.  I love his house that looks like the desert out west with a bonfire and that his song is "K K Condor."  Also, Willow is super cute and so is Purrl. I didn't like Purrl the first time she was on my island but now I like her. I think I was distracted by other snooty villagers like Judy and Whitney.  Purrl's design isn't as advanced, but she is animated to look very sweet.


----------



## meggiewes

I love the starter houses. I like it when villagers have houses that actually look like houses.


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I love the starter houses. I like it when villagers have houses that actually look like houses.



The problem is you too start from a tent, but eventually your house advances to look much like most villagers, while the starters leave their house looking like day 2 for your house


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> The problem is you too start from a tent, but eventually your house advances to look much like most villagers, while the starters leave their house looking like day 2 for your house



I still prefer that to some of the themed villager houses. I love giving my villagers lots of gifts to help decorate their houses, so even the first two starter houses don't annoy me.

The lazy, peppy, and normal houses are really well designed. Especially the normal house. It looks like a little studio apartment. I love it.


----------



## maria110

meggiewes said:


> I love the starter houses. I like it when villagers have houses that actually look like houses.



Some of my starters have only had a sleeping bag, not even a bed :-(  

The first time I had Muffy on my island, I finally traded on Nookazon to get the wooden block bed recipe so that I could make her a proper bed.  I do agree that some of the simpler looking houses are cute, like Goldie's house and Molly's house and Kiki's house and Wolfgang's house.  Those are cozy houses.


----------



## meggiewes

maria110 said:


> Some of my starters have only had a sleeping bag, not even a bed :-(
> 
> The first time I had Muffy on my island, I finally traded on Nookazon to get the wooden block bed recipe so that I could make her a proper bed.  I do agree that some of the simpler looking houses are cute, like Goldie's house and Molly's house and Kiki's house and Wolfgang's house.  Those are cozy houses.



I did notice that the first time, my jock upgraded into a bed right away. But this time, he still has a sleeping bag. I'm starting to wonder if that is just a strange glitch or if it is just random.


----------



## Flicky

Something I appreciate the game tremendously for is that now the game requires you to let the villagers go. 

It is such a HUGE relief to me, having lost Ozzie in NL all because I wasn't able to play the game for very long on that one day that he apparently wanted to move (even though I'm certain I passed him at least once that day). It's nice knowing that, when I do eventually get bored of NH, I won't have to alter my clock all the way back to the last time I played just to keep my villagers when I want to play again.


----------



## maria110

We were talking about Fuchsia's hair being kind of odd looking on another thread but when I visited her house, I noticed her guitar and amp. I think she's a punk rocker which would explain her unusual hair. Rock on, Fuchsia!


----------



## Ganucci

Oh thank goodness I found this thread. I just want to say I’m very excited for Festivale and I love all the furniture. I also like what they’ve done with the music for that day from what we’ve heard in the trailer. I love anytime there is a celebration on my island so this should be lots of fun!


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> We were talking about Fuchsia's hair being kind of odd looking on another thread but when I visited her house, I noticed her guitar and amp. I think she's a punk rocker which would explain her unusual hair. Rock on, Fuchsia!



I love Fuchsia's house. One of my favorites.

Also, she plays K.K. Rock on her stereo


----------



## TheKryptoKnight

I'm really excited for festivale! It was my favorite NL event, and it looks similar here. Everyone is complaining and upset... I'm happy


----------



## meggiewes

I am really excited to be reunited with Pave! I loved collecting the feathers on Festival. It was fun.


----------



## 6iixx

i'm literally just excited to get to meet these new NPCs for the first time.  even the bunny day stuff is going to be new to me, since i didn't have my RS upgraded all the way back in april - june.  so, personally, i can't wait for this new update and every other update to come; i've only known of these characters like pave, so getting to officially see them in the game is going to be a blast.


----------



## moonlights

I'm really excited for the update! festivale has always been one of my favourite events and the furniture/DIY rewards look perfect for this event.


----------



## Bilaz

I LOVE the festivale customisation options
I LOVE that in this game they made all the event furniture so much nicer, it makes it so much more fun to play through events


----------



## Ganucci

This isn't about NH specifically, but I just saw someone on this forum named @mermaidshelf who has been a member since 2015, so I'm sorry for only just now seeing you, but your username and avatar made me laugh out loud. Like I saw the avatar and thought _that's funny to have a furniture item as your avatar...I wonder what your username is_ and then I look and it's straight up Mermaid Shelf. Idk, it got me good though.


----------



## Catto

I'm in summer right now, and I died when I saw how my island looked like around 5-6 pm. They did an AMAZING job with lighting in this game and sometimes the atmosphere hits just right... love it!! <3 <3


----------



## meggiewes

Catto said:


> I'm in summer right now, and I died when I saw how my island looked like around 5-6 pm. They did an AMAZING job with lighting in this game and sometimes the atmosphere hits just right... love it!! <3 <3
> View attachment 353614



The lighting in this game is amazing! Top quality.


----------



## coldpotato

I really appreciate nintendo giving us so many variations of the new Festivale furniture. I feel like there's something for everyone.
I also love how villagers interact with the festivale stage. Sooo cute. 
I have heard a lot of people say they noticed new villager dialogue (I haven't noticed any myself) but it makes me really happy to think they've been working on an issue that people have been having with villagers for a while.


----------



## meggiewes

coldpotato said:


> I really appreciate nintendo giving us so many variations of the new Festivale furniture. I feel like there's something for everyone.
> I also love how villagers interact with the festivale stage. Sooo cute.
> I have heard a lot of people say they noticed new villager dialogue (I haven't noticed any myself) but it makes me really happy to think they've been working on an issue that people have been having with villagers for a while.



There have been new dialogue for the villagers on every update so far. It makes me think that the dialogue might be one of those constant improvement type of things!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I love the way the villagers emote! I truly do enjoy a lot of the dialogue, even if it is sometimes repetitive. But sometimes i forget to even pay attention to what they are saying, because simply watching them smile and react to things is so darn precious. And watching them interact with furniture (they get so happy when they spritz the houseplants), or watch snowflakes/ bugs, is just so precious. It brightens my day (and sometimes I really need that).


----------



## DVD

I say it a lot, but this is the one Animal Crossing game where I'm DETERMINED to get every single achievement done and to play every day for as long as possible! Even in its unfinished state I find it super fun, I don't get stressed over finishing my island so it's suuper slow progress, and that's what makes it fun for me! I'm never stuck, I do little terraforming things when I want to, I decorate areas when I want to, I make an effort to get as many villager pictures as I can, re-decorating my villagers' yards as they move in and out, and I also have a lot of fun with the community, as it's the first time I've been involved with the Animal Crossing community online. Honestly, I've put more than 1000 hours into this game in less than a year, which I just don't remember doing with any game in a loong time, it's helped me during the lockdowns, and I don't plan on stopping playing it anytime soon


----------



## Katgamer

I love when Kiki sits down and reads her books it’s so cute I always take a picture of her and sit down with her I also adore my Tarantula that I made a spooky room for


----------



## 6iixx

when a villager is already seated, and you plop down next to them with your own sit emote, and they just smile at you sitting with them; _that_ is what makes me incredibly pleased. it's such a little thing, but that pleasant sense of acknowledgement from your villager is really adorable and i wouldn't change it for the world.

EDIT:  OH MY GOD THE MARACAS ARE SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Feraligator

Although I miss the art style from NL, the game is just so nice looking.

I don't like winter usually in AC but NH snow is so glisten-y, I love it!
I remember thinking winter in NL looked so ugly, so it's nice to be able to enjoy winter more


----------



## maria110

I love the noble dress and wish it came in more colors, maybe a soft orange/peach color or aqua.  Also I wish there were colors with silver trim instead of gold trim to match the pirate crown. It would be neat if clothes were customizable.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

The clothing in this game is _so_ good! The details, textures, shine. Ah, I love collecting clothes in this game so much! The lace-up boots are the thing I wear the most.  I have a pair of boots irl just like them that I wear all the time.


----------



## maria110

Astrid is so adorable and her joey too.  I didn't think I'd like the kangaroo villagers but now, with having had Walt and Astrid, I'm thinking they are pretty great.


----------



## meggiewes

I love the monkey tails so much! I have no idea why but they just make the monkeys 100 times cuter in this version. Maybe it is because they have physics this time around like the bunny ears?


----------



## Kattea

After avoiding the path for so long because it just takes up so many design slots, I finally decided to take the plunge and found a version that really suits my island.


----------



## RollingAntony

I know people love to hate on the dialogue, but I find many lines very charming:






Label may be the least useful visitor mechanics-wise for me, but she's amazing character-wise. My mom doesn't help her as much as I do, so while Label ignores her, she is happy to see me running around and always nods when I breeze through. I took a screenshot of this piece of dialogue as I think it sums her character perfectly. She is finally living her dream, and the island you live on is a reminder of her happiness.





While this conversation was already funny because it was happening on two different levels, I was amazed at how Julia murdered my girl Bianca while she kept smiling happily not understanding what was going on. It's no wonder why the beautiful bird is the one who's always asking for help in order to deliver make-up gifts.





I didn't know the islanders had special dialogue when the aurora appears on the sky. It's obviously not long, but it made my night watching them be so glad to see the "rainbow curtain on the sky", as Zucker said. Speaking of the lil octopus:





He absolutely _destroyed_ me with this line about commercials. Zucker is totally talking about Long Long Man and I absolutely refuse to believe any other explanation. This is the best piece of dialogue ever. I already have a greeting/catchphrase with him but I'm totally changing it to "Looooong Looooong something" the next time he asks.


----------



## Jaco

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> The clothing in this game is _so_ good! The details, textures, shine. Ah, I love collecting clothes in this game so much! The lace-up boots are the thing I wear the most.  I have a pair of boots irl just like them that I wear all the time.



This is definitely one of the most amazing parts of the game. The amount of clothing and the attention to detail is just crazy. They must have had fashion consultants working on the game.


----------



## Ganucci

The animation they made for when your villager is using the Football Cheer Megaphone is so aggressive it cracks me up.


----------



## 6iixx

ohmygoodness.  i've been trying to get chrissy to get up from a bench so i can gift her a present, and it was taking a while, so i did the 'sleepy' emote to convey how long it's been, and chrissy immediately got sleepy as well.  and then promptly fell asleep beside my island rep.  it was so adorable i can't even be mad about having to wait longer now   

{edit:}  omg she fell asleep holding her phone _and she still has it in her hands_.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

the hibiscus bushes are so PRETTY


----------



## RollingAntony

I like the little animations for the cheer megaphone and the beans. I also like how the beans make different grounds when hitting a bush, the ground, the sand and the water (even tho they scare little fish away  )


----------



## Bilaz

The furniture in this game is amazing. In all my years of animal crossing I’ve never created a house this beautiful, even in new leaf. The furniture is so realistic and elegant, and the vast amount of colour variations are . There are so many items I wouldn’t want to no longer have, like the shell set, the new mermaid set, white rattan, cherry blossom, garden wagon, fishing tourney items, brown imperial and more and only a handful of items from new leaf I ‘might’ add if they were brought back


----------



## meggiewes

RollingAntony said:


> I like the little animations for the cheer megaphone and the beans. I also like how the beans make different grounds when hitting a bush, the ground, the sand and the water (even tho they scare little fish away  )



Wait, the beans make sound when hitting the ground? There were people going on and on in the update thread about the beans not having any of the sounds they did in New Leaf.

I'm way back in June in my game so I won't be seeing it for myself any time soon. I was led to believe that there was no sound with the beans.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

meggiewes said:


> Wait, the beans make sound when hitting the ground? There were people going on and on in the update thread about the beans not having any of the sounds they did in New Leaf.
> 
> I'm way back in June in my game so I won't be seeing it for myself any time soon. I was led to believe that there was no sound with the beans.


I havent tried throwing beans at different things yet but i did in my house with a wood floor and it does make a sound. Ill have to check it out more since someone said the sound changes based on what you throw it at. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## My77rh

Something else I really like, the way the villagers’ arms move when they are explaining something, its so cute. Like when the normal villagers say “i've been looking for things like this to use at accents at my place” after you gift them a small item, it makes me want to squeeze them.


----------



## Jam86

it's been almost a year since NH came out and i still can't get over how adorable flick & cj are
literally i love them both so much


----------



## Bilaz

meggiewes said:


> Wait, the beans make sound when hitting the ground? There were people going on and on in the update thread about the beans not having any of the sounds they did in New Leaf.
> 
> I'm way back in June in my game so I won't be seeing it for myself any time soon. I was led to believe that there was no sound with the beans.


I have the underwater floor in my house and it made a lovely splash noise when it hit the ground
maybe people have been doing it on custom paths by mistake?


----------



## coldpotato

I really love the wind in the game. It's so realistic and something about watching our items outdoors being effected by the wind is relaxing.


----------



## RollingAntony

meggiewes said:


> Wait, the beans make sound when hitting the ground? There were people going on and on in the update thread about the beans not having any of the sounds they did in New Leaf.
> 
> I'm way back in June in my game so I won't be seeing it for myself any time soon. I was led to believe that there was no sound with the beans.


Maybe it isn't the exact same sound that was on NL? It's a subtle sound (like a "crish" or "crosh" depending on the terrain) so it may have gone unnoticed.

The cheer megaphone also makes a "pom pom pom pom pom" sound when using it. It's lovely.

I once again apologize for my poor attempts at onomatopoeia.


----------



## Le Ham

Bilaz said:


> I have the underwater floor in my house and it made a lovely splash noise when it hit the ground
> maybe people have been doing it on custom paths by mistake?


I have almost no custom paths, it's all the default stuff. The beans make a VERY quiet noise when they hit the ground, like if you gently tossed some Lego studs in your hand. It's the same sound regardless of terrain, unless it's water. If there's strong wind on your island or other noise nearby, you won't be able to hear it.

Side note, I think the megaphone animation is hilarious. My character looks like she's trying to imitate a sprinkler system.


----------



## azurill

I just bought the new reactions and they are awesome. I’m having so much fun with them. 
The beans I didn’t hear a sound when they hit the paths even without custom paths. Maybe it’s just to soft a sound. I did hear them make a sound inside on the underwater flooring.


----------



## meggiewes

RollingAntony said:


> Maybe it isn't the exact same sound that was on NL? It's a subtle sound (like a "crish" or "crosh" depending on the terrain) so it may have gone unnoticed.
> 
> The cheer megaphone also makes a "pom pom pom pom pom" sound when using it. It's lovely.
> 
> I once again apologize for my poor attempts at onomatopoeia.



I like your onimatopoeia! I have no idea. I think I got to play with the beans once in a dream address. But that was a long time ago when I was playing New Leaf heavily. 

I think it is more likely that it might make a different sound than expected. All I know is what I was reading earlier!  I won't get to experience the beans quite yet because I am back in June and I am too stubborn to just time skip to present day.


----------



## coldpotato

I'm so, so happy that they're adding Mario items to the game and can't wait to see how they look! I thought they looked fantastic in New Leaf and feel like they're just going to perfect them in New Horizons.


----------



## piske

I got the baby chair today and it makes four different squeaky-poofy sounds when you sit on it! It’s so funny and cute. I love discovering little things like this.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

*The museum. *I loved it in new leaf, but the museum in this game takes it to the next level. it's my favorite part of the whole game.


----------



## RoxasFan25

I like how the Pocket Space is so much more improved in the game and how you can store so many things in your home. Its a major step in the right direction.


----------



## LeenaM

I like the in game paths, I've been using custom paths for a while and decided to switch so that my villagers start following the roads, and I thought they looked nice and sharp against the snow


----------



## Jaco

As of this morning, New Horizons became the 15th best selling game of all time with 31MM sales. This is especially notable since the game has only been around for 9 months.

Wiki has the full list, if you want some perspective.

List of best-selling video games - Wikipedia


----------



## meggiewes

It is lovely to wander around in my little town in the summertime when I am currently being snowed in IRL.


----------



## annex

I love the new festvale items, and the heart chocolate and bouquets are so cute.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

I still super take for granted the freedom to be able to decorate outside (compared to new leaf). Almost any furniture, terraforming, and fencing?! Just so wonderful to create a little world. <3


----------



## maria110

Annalisa is adorable.  I didn't like anteater villagers much but I like her a lot.  I just have a soft spot for the normal villagers, maybe.


----------



## maria110

I saw a photo on Insta of a confetti machine. I really want this confetti machine.  It's so cute!  It seems to be a Festivale item.  Looking forward to Festivale even more now!


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I am still amazed by how beautiful the museum is this time around! <3 I just have two diving creatures left before I have all the critters and everything looks gorgeous. It was so cool to get to see unexpected details fill in as creatures were donated, like the waterfalls in the big area.


----------



## Matt0106

Jaco said:


> As of this morning, New Horizons became the 15th best selling game of all time with 31MM sales. This is especially notable since the game has only been around for 9 months.
> 
> Wiki has the full list, if you want some perspective.
> 
> List of best-selling video games - Wikipedia


This was wonderful news! I was rooting for it to maybe beat Mario Kart, but that game is clearly a non-stoppable force. Nonetheless, I'm super happy Animal Crossing is finally getting the recognition it deserves!


----------



## Jam86

ahhhh this game is so cute, i got some confetti canons because i LOVE confetti, then put them infront of RS



literally, this is like the best thing i've made so far
walking through confetti to get to the main part of the island, amazing 

also the borealis in this game is so pretty, i love it so much



i get them almost every night but i'll never get sick of them


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jam86 said:


> ahhhh this game is so cute, i got some confetti canons because i LOVE confetti, then put them infront of RS
> View attachment 354322
> literally, this is like the best thing i've made so far
> walking through confetti to get to the main part of the island, amazing
> 
> also the borealis in this game is so pretty, i love it so much
> View attachment 354323
> i get them almost every night but i'll never get sick of them


I still havent experienced borealis yet but i also didnt play through december.


----------



## Jam86

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I still havent experienced borealis yet but i also didnt play through december.


they go away at the end of this month so u still have a while
just make sure to check ur game around 9pm, that's when they normally appear ^-^


----------



## Boidoh

I'll mention some quick things that I think are exceptional in NH. Hopefully this takes away the misconception that I hate the game and I am just baiting people.

The clothing in this game is absolutely amazing. I have no qualms with the clothes. I love the vast array of clothing that is available, and small details such as the type of shoe you are wearing affecting the noise that is made when you walk on certain surfaces. Honestly, I'd argue that the clothing expansion is the greatest feature/upgrade done in New Horizons. Exceptional job.

The morning (I only ever played at 5am this morning) and evening skies just look absolutely amazing!

Paths are great, especially as they allow coconut trees to be placed on land!

Fences are a great addition!

The lighting in this game is beautiful indoors. The way each object projects light looks amazing.

The villagers once again do various actions throughout the day. 

The return of multi-leveled towns! (though the levels feel so tiny it can be unappealing in my opinion)

Diving is an improvement from New Leaf! It feels so fluid, seamless and beautiful.


----------



## annex

coldpotato said:


> I'm so, so happy that they're adding Mario items to the game and can't wait to see how they look! I thought they looked fantastic in New Leaf and feel like they're just going to perfect them in New Horizons.


I wasn't too excited at first, but seeing how Horizons is perfecting so many previous items, I'm starting to look forward to it. I mean, the egg set is way better looking. The spooky set is awesome, and the toy day toys are adorable. They were a lot of fun in New Leaf, so who knows what we'll get in Horizons. Definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I loooove when my villagers sing. And I'm having fun with the new dance emotes!! ^^ They're so great.
I am also so excited to see if the sanrio characters are coming back?!? At least their furnituuure... I'm psyched whatever it is


----------



## Plainbluetees

I love how the houses in New Horizons aren’t like the ones in New Leaf. The ones in New Leaf looked much too small for what they are and often had weird color schemes while New Horizons villager houses are perfect.


----------



## Boidoh

Plainbluetees said:


> I love how the houses in New Horizons aren’t like the ones in New Leaf. The ones in New Leaf looked much too small for what they are and often had weird color schemes while New Horizons villager houses are perfect.



Oh yeah! I like how it grows along with you upgrades too!

I also somehow love that every room doesn't just expand to a large block. I love the rectangular basements and upper floors.


----------



## Faceless

Villager singing


----------



## mermaidshelf

If you haven't heard of Evil Imp, he creates these amazing movie trailers/short movies/movies, usually horror or thriller-based, on Youtube. He made me appreciate how beautiful this game was and how great it is we can move the camera now. He went to school for film and he would be working in productions if not for the pandemic. This is his first Animal Crossing game!


----------



## Shawna

1. The sound effects are so soft and peaceful
2. The graphics are gorgeous
3. I love how the butterflies like to land on and chill on the ground sometimes
4. I love the “woo hoo” sound effect when you catch a creature
5. This game has a lot more creative freedom the new leaf
6. There are varying colors of the same clothes, which can be useful


----------



## Sheando

I’ve been “behind” in December for a while now and just played Toy Day last night. Since the game’s release I’ve been disappointed by the minimal dialogue and shallow villager interaction, and I heard nobody liked Toy Day, so my expectations were very low. But I had a great time. I loved every second of it, got personalized gifts from each of my villagers, got 8-10 new dialogue lines from every single one of them, and ended up feeling genuinely warm and fuzzy at the end. Not sure why it was so despised! I thought it was one of the few convincing interactive events we’ve had.


----------



## Matt0106

Sheando said:


> I’ve been “behind” in December for a while now and just played Toy Day last night. Since the game’s release I’ve been disappointed by the minimal dialogue and shallow villager interaction, and I heard nobody liked Toy Day, so my expectations were very low. But I had a great time. I loved every second of it, got personalized gifts from each of my villagers, got 8-10 new dialogue lines from every single one of them, and ended up feeling genuinely warm and fuzzy at the end. Not sure why it was so despised! I thought it was one of the few convincing interactive events we’ve had.



I think one of the reasons was because in NL, they would tell you want they wanted ahead of time (either by colour, type of gift, etc.) and you had to remember which gift to give to who, meanwhile in NH, you gift everyone a gift and that's it. But like you, I really liked the NH version. And I also loved the fact that you could trade gifts (I didn't do that because I found out too late)!


----------



## Sheando

Matt0106 said:


> I think one of the reasons was because in NL, they would tell you want they wanted ahead of time (either by colour, type of gift, etc.) and you had to remember which gift to give to who, meanwhile in NH, you gift everyone a gift and that's it. But like you, I really liked the NH version. And I also loved the fact that you could trade gifts (I didn't do that because I found out too late)!



Yeah, I remember keeping a list on my phone of what they wanted ahead of time, and I AM sad that they cut that feature. But exchanging personal gifts was an acceptable replacement for me—it made me wonder if, like you mentioned, many people didn’t realize they were also supposed to trade presents with all their villagers afterward. I wish the event text had mentioned that a little more directly, since to me that felt like the real “heart” of the event.


----------



## azurill

Sheando said:


> Yeah, I remember keeping a list on my phone of what they wanted ahead of time, and I AM sad that they cut that feature. But exchanging personal gifts was an acceptable replacement for me—it made me wonder if, like you mentioned, many people didn’t realize they were also supposed to trade presents with all their villagers afterward. I wish the event text had mentioned that a little more directly, since to me that felt like the real “heart” of the event.


I remember when I first heard some details about toy day and was not sure about it. It wasn’t until I heard you can give personal gifts as well as the ones from Jingle that made me more excited about it. I did miss having to guess the item but I loved being able to decide what to give each villager instead of just random items.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

mermaidshelf said:


> If you haven't heard of Evil Imp, he creates these amazing movie trailers/short movies/movies, usually horror or thriller-based, on Youtube. He made me appreciate how beautiful this game was and how great it is we can move the camera now. He went to school for film and he would be working in productions if not for the pandemic. This is his first Animal Crossing game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to check his videos out more.
> The graphics of this game really is nice, All the shadowing and little details and all..
> 
> I still think the movements of the characters are very nice and fluid. And I do love the expressions in the game. They really did try to make it more lively but doing more than mess with the face or just the face and arms.


----------



## Feraligator

The sound effects are so crisp and clean. Putting headphones on is heaven. I wish I could mute the BGM though


----------



## RollingAntony

Sheando said:


> Yeah, I remember keeping a list on my phone of what they wanted ahead of time, and I AM sad that they cut that feature. But exchanging personal gifts was an acceptable replacement for me—it made me wonder if, like you mentioned, many people didn’t realize they were also supposed to trade presents with all their villagers afterward. I wish the event text had mentioned that a little more directly, since to me that felt like the real “heart” of the event.


The personal gift exchange was also a favorite of mine, and they indeed mentioned it. Days before the event, they'd comment on how excited they were for Toy Day because they'd also exchange presents with you and they also had dialogue after finishing your "Santa-job" reminding you of the gift they bought for you. I liked how they were "preparing in advance".

That made the event feel special, I made sure to get 'em gifts that I thought they'd like (even if they didn't display the furniture afterwards) and the fact they all had such sweet words to say was lovely. Like Renée telling me that friends stick to each other or how Angus said that friends give presents and he's giving me one because I'm his friend


----------



## Flicky

Super minor thing I love - when Orville can't connect to an island and says "did someone forget to put their Nook Phone in airplane mode again  ". Not sure why, but it amuses me every time.


----------



## annex

mermaidshelf said:


> If you haven't heard of Evil Imp, he creates these amazing movie trailers/short movies/movies, usually horror or thriller-based, on Youtube. He made me appreciate how beautiful this game was and how great it is we can move the camera now. He went to school for film and he would be working in productions if not for the pandemic. This is his first Animal Crossing game!


I love watching his animal crossing films. He does such a great job, and some of them are really creepy.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I love everything about the game, this one and all the past one. I been playing since it came out on the gamecube. I love the music, and the kk concert also. I love all the outfits you can make or buy from the sisters. I love all the catalog items and in this game specific how you can decorate the outside. I like that I can swim and dive in. I like that you can use the terraforming and create your own town however you like it. I just like pretty much everything about the game.


----------



## maria110

I didn't used to like bear villagers but Pinky is really cute.  Ditto for octopi.  Marina and Zucker and even Octavian have won me over.  Oh, and Hornsby is cute.  He and Merengue are adorable for rhinos.


----------



## Mad Aly

Spoiler: Whoops! I accidentally kind of wrote an essay that reads a bit like a game analysis/article or whatever, but here it is...



Okay, _wow..._ First, I just gotta say what a breath of fresh air this thread is, considering the insane amount of negativity that constantly bombards New Horizons everywhere. The most common complaints can be boiled down to the villagers' dialogue and the lack of many quality of life features.

While I can understand where a lot of that is coming from, I've learned to see things a lot differently over time. (Someone even made a thread debunking a lot of the misconceptions/negative perceptions about villager dialogue here.) I typically try to work with the "limitations" of the game in general, just because I know that things could get complicated or overwhelming otherwise. It's so that you can learn how to pace yourself and be selective, so that you don't end up going overboard––like quickly running out of storage space by hoarding up items that you don't actually need/use, all the way to experiencing the infamous 'burnout' many players report having sooner or later, and everything around and in between those parameters.

With that said, I _do_ time travel when I feel like it, particularly for the NPCs. So, I'm not against time traveling if it suits your needs and makes things easier for you. (Especially for seriously dedicated 'completionists' who want to finish all their museum exhibits, for instance.) Besides, it's all personal preference. As such, I don't think it's very fair to criticize the game so harshly for its current features and gameplay, when everyone has their own playing style; one game cannot be perfectly catered to every single player, because obviously that's just not possible. Plus, there's _always_ room for improvement, since _nothing_ is ever perfect. Maybe that's too simple of an argument that ignores many important points of criticism for the game, but it's still true.

I'm not saying people should accept and like _everything_ about the game; that's not realistic or possible, either. But I feel there are a lot of workarounds for the inconveniences and limitations (besides time traveling), which simply requires putting a little more time, organization, and simplification of whatever you're doing. If players can work _with_ instead of _against_ the current "constraints" of the game, I think they will find it a more enjoyable experience, and begin to appreciate and understand a lot of the game mechanics a lot more (or at least see it in a different light), just like I did.

And that was my _very large_ two cents on that. I applaud you if you read this at all.


----------



## Shawna

I love how the moonlight reflects onto the ground and water. :333


----------



## Feraligator

I like the way my character looks in NH. I feel like adding pupils made all the difference. And I can FINALLY put a beard on. I can finally not look like a 10 year old in animal crossing!


----------



## maria110

Margie is such a cute villager.  I didn't like elephant villagers until I found her in the camp site.  Tia is also cute but Margie is adorable.  Now I might want to adopt Big Top or another elephant.


----------



## Cirice

I love when villagers eat or drink, their tiny mouth is so cute. It makes me want to hug them because they're too adorable


----------



## AssassinVicz

I really love how the game looks. It seriously pops. The team behind the graphics really did a fantastic job.
I also really like the weather effects. Seeing the trees shaking due to the wind, it’s just those little details which adds so much personality??

I enjoy the new way to find villagers then RNG hoping. (plus having a similar concept to Wild world, City folk, game cube) where the houses can only be placed in one area. Not appearing anywhere and bulldozing an area.

I also enjoy the aspect of designing your Island. Even though I’m not good at it and bluff my way through it. The progression you see from day 1 to now is just? Fun?? Plus you can change it up whenever.


----------



## visibleghost

the balloons and boppers are so cute, i love them. i just wish villagers could hold balloons, imagine how cute that would be aahhh


----------



## azurill

visibleghost said:


> the balloons and boppers are so cute, i love them. i just wish villagers could hold balloons, imagine how cute that would be aahhh


 Villagers holding balloons would be adorable. I love the little things in this game. Like the villagers holding sandwiches and books.


----------



## DVD

Honestly, the more I've seen people say they prefer NL over NH, the more I started wondering if I should play NL again. I just picked it up to see how much I like it. And yeah... I really prefer NH tbh. I feel like, even though I never completed the catalogue or the fish and bugs collections in NL, I still... did everything I felt compelled to do. I mean, I played this game on and off since 2013, never finished my town, and didn't play everyday, whilst in NH I have played every single day since launch and I do feel determined to eventually get my whole island full of stuff. I think it's the level of customization for me, even despite the lack of objects in NH, I feel much more unhinged when it comes to decorating. Also, I just think I got tired of NL long ago. I never liked its music so I don't have that nostalgia, either. I feel about NL now the same thing I felt about Wild World and City Folk after NL came out. I guess everyone has its preferences, but even with the lack of content, I still really enjoy and much prefer NH. Idk, there's something about the game that just has me hooked.


----------



## Matt0106

DVD said:


> Honestly, the more I've seen people say they prefer NL over NH, the more I started wondering if I should play NL again. I just picked it up to see how much I like it. And yeah... I really prefer NH tbh. I feel like, even though I never completed the catalogue or the fish and bugs collections in NL, I still... did everything I felt compelled to do. I mean, I played this game on and off since 2013, never finished my town, and didn't play everyday, whilst in NH I have played every single day since launch and I do feel determined to eventually get my whole island full of stuff. I think it's the level of customization for me, even despite the lack of objects in NH, I feel much more unhinged when it comes to decorating. Also, I just think I got tired of NL long ago. I never liked its music so I don't have that nostalgia, either. I feel about NL now the same thing I felt about Wild World and City Folk after NL came out. I guess everyone has its preferences, but even with the lack of content, I still really enjoy and much prefer NH. Idk, there's something about the game that just has me hooked.


See I loved NL and its music, but yet I still had a similar experience; I kept playing on and off and always restarted because I was never happy with my town. I also didn't care at all about bugs or fish and couldn't care less about the museum. But for whatever reason, NH just gets me. I've been playing non-stop and I keep coming up with new ideas to keep me engaged. It's like you said; the sheer amount of customization despite the lack of items really sells this game for me, and I've been playing NH for so long and so vigourously that I could see it being apart of my daily routine for the next couple of years!


----------



## maria110

I found Piper on a mystery island.  She's adorable and her house is great.  I can't wait to plant some interesting flowers around her house.


----------



## RollingAntony

Some little details that I like:

* The way your player character moves their head depending on where your "hand" is on your pockets. They tilt their big heads side to side.

* It's adorable that you can start the Wisp quest by using the Scare emoji near it.

* If its dark outside, using your Nookphone will cast a little light on your face.

* The new Confetti reaction is affected by the wind, so the little confetti will fly on different directions depending on where its used.

* On a similar note, the Confetti machine also follows the same interaction, so you get unlimited confetti flying

* The surprised face of an islander when you buy an expensive item they were watching on Nook's Cranny.


----------



## TheDuke55

I like that Isabelle mentioned someone's birthday. Cause I might forget so its nice to have her remind me on the day of. I don't know if she did that in NL when you booted up. She might had, I just can't remember.


----------



## TheDuke55

Double post I know, but it's almost a day apart. I know I can criticize the game for things I wish they had done differently and or cut content, but I like that the game is still calm enough to enjoy and chill with.

I don't play it everyday, but when I do I usually have fun enough just messing around and chilling and that's something that helps. Especially because late last year and this year has been pretty hard on me. I don't know if it just took me longer to have the whole pandemic and lockdown hit me because I have been working or it's something else underlying or just winter on top of covid is hard on me right now, but it's nice to have something like this to unwind with. Yeah it's not going to fix it all, but it helps at least.


----------



## Shawna

Some of the hourly themes are underappreciated IMO. :,)


----------



## Arckaniel

got burnt out last october and finally coming back and now motivated than ever to actually finish my island! this is such a very relaxing and fun game to play especially when i'm stressed due to online classes and school works so this has been my escape ever since i came back playing, my time is still set on december though since i want to catch up on all the events i missed when i was gone lol hopefully i could finally finish my island and get a lot of inspiration!


----------



## DVD

Shawna said:


> Some of the hourly themes are underappreciated IMO. :,)



This!! In general, I think NH has a better hourly music than NL (of course though, Wild World's soundtrack is still the best in the series imho)


----------



## Imbri

I was making my circuit of the island for morning chore and got to the flamingo nesting ground. The weeds changed today! They have yellow flowers and are taller.


----------



## Ganucci

I love how the game is going about celebrating the Lunar New Year. This reminds me of the smaller holidays in past games, such as St. Patrick's Day and Explorer's Day. I don't need every holiday to be a big celebration, but I do appreciate it being mentioned upon starting up the game. I also appreciate even more that the villager actually talk about it. I don't personally celebrate the Lunar New Year, but I love any holiday, so I enjoy getting to experience it a little bit in Animal Crossing.

I really hope they continue to do this with future holidays. I don't like how so many have been relegated to Nook Shopping items with absolutely no mention of them from Isabelle or the villagers. The world feels so much more alive when events are talked about even when there is no big celebration.


----------



## Beanz

I’ve said before on other threads that I hated NH’s music. I was bored to today and I decided to give the music a chance by listening to it on YT. I changed my mind, some of the hourly music isn’t all that terrible and I actually like most of it.


----------



## Burumun

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I’ve said before on other threads that I hated NH’s music. I was bored to today and I decided to give the music a chance by listening to it on YT. I changed my mind, some of the hourly music isn’t all that terrible and I actually like most of it.


I've been having the same reaction. My problem seems to be more that the music when I play with the sound on is either the tracks I don't like, or the ones they used for the trailers that got sort of overplayed, lol. But I really like a lot of the night time music.


----------



## arikins

Burumun said:


> I've been having the same reaction. My problem seems to be more that the music when I play with the sound on is either the tracks I don't like, or the ones they used for the trailers that got sort of overplayed, lol. But I really like a lot of the night time music.


i usually play around the same times, so im constantly hearing the same music and those are the tracks i dislike the most. i never wake up in the very early mornings, which happens to have my favorite music that plays. maybe its because we arent listening to everything usually ? thats why @ItzNotNatzDuh ended up liking the music when they listened to every track. just a thought !


----------



## piske

I love that no matter how many times you talk to a jock, they’re just like really happy to see you. I talk to Dom probably 5-6 times a day and he never gets annoyed. Jocks are super underrated


----------



## WaileaNoRei

piske said:


> I love that no matter how many times you talk to a jock, they’re just like really happy to see you. I talk to Dom probably 5-6 times a day and he never gets annoyed. Jocks are super underrated ❤



I agree! As someone who is very much the opposite of a jock (I hate working out and don’t follow sports or anything) the jocks have really won me over. They are just so sweet and happy and enthusiastic. They are so encouraging too. They are such good friends.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I adopted Filbert and he’s just so cute! I love his star themed house and he looks so cute walking around town with his little hat I gifted him!!!


----------



## BluebearL

Just welcomed Hans onto my island. He is one of my new favourites now, he is an adorable yeti smug villager. Glad to have him. I have also almost completed flattening and clearing my entire island which has left me very excited to start creating what I think is going to be an awesome place to visit.


----------



## -Lumi-

Plainbluetees said:


> I adopted Filbert and he’s just so cute! I love his star themed house and he looks so cute walking around town with his little hat I gifted him!!!



Gifting villagers hats is my favourite thing I swear  I remember when I had Beau I gave him that cute little paper kids crown that came out around Father’s Day? It was red and looked like a kid made it - he was so cute when he wore it!


----------



## bam94-

-Lumi- said:


> Gifting villagers hats is my favourite thing I swear  I remember when I had Beau I gave him that cute little paper kids crown that came out around Father’s Day? It was red and looked like a kid made it - he was so cute when he wore it!


I gave Stitches that same hat with the red cape as well, he rarely ever wears both of them at the same time but when he does, it’s the cutest thing.


----------



## Bilaz

I'm a time traveling cheat and I just played Festivale, I won't spoil it but I absolutely loved it and the items were even better than I thought they would be


----------



## Shawna

I was REALLY, REALLY happy to find out that you DO get letters from villagers on Valentine's Day!  From same-gender villagers too. ^__^
I thought the only recognition would be ordering from the RS thing.


----------



## maria110

It was great receiving Valentine's notes from all the villagers today.  And, even though I have 3 smug guys, they all sent a different note, which was nice.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021



Bilaz said:


> I'm a time traveling cheat and I just played Festivale, I won't spoil it but I absolutely loved it and the items were even better than I thought they would be



I time traveled but it wasn't there.  :-(


----------



## azurill

Shawna said:


> I was REALLY, REALLY happy to find out that you DO get letters from villagers on Valentine's Day!  From same-gender villagers too. ^__^
> I thought the only recognition would be ordering from the RS thing.


This was a great surprise to wake up to. I have been giving my villagers chocolate hearts or flowers as their daily gift and each one noticed it was for Valentine’s Day and was so happy. Poor Axel thought he would he overlooked.


----------



## piske

azurill said:


> This was a great surprise to wake up to. I have been giving my villagers chocolate hearts or flowers as their daily gift and each one noticed it was for Valentine’s Day and was so happy. Poor Axel thought he would he overlooked.
> View attachment 356092
> View attachment 356093


OMG precious! Poor Axel! I’m so glad he lives on a nice island c:


----------



## azurill

piske said:


> OMG precious! Poor Axel! I’m so glad he lives on a nice island c:


I know I felt bad he thought he might be  forgotten. I was so glad he was my starter jock.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm glad they didn't ignore Valentine's Day completely. It gives me hope for some of the smaller events this year like April Fools. It'd be a great way to reintroduce Blanca to the community again. Especially for those who only started with NH.


----------



## Burumun

maria110 said:


> I time traveled but it wasn't there.  :-(


When did you try? You should be able to now, they updated it to v1.7.0a today. If you have that version, you should be able to play it.


----------



## bam94-

Honestly, it made me so happy opening my mailbox this morning and seeing it packed full of letters from all my villagers (and Isabelle!) with gifts attached. I love that they paid Valentine’s Day so much attention.


----------



## Yorli

I love how much potential there is to the game, like of course I miss things like brewster, gracie, etc. but they could be right around the corner! That feels very exciting.


----------



## maria110

I just realized that the rainbow Festivale items are perfect for making my mini amusement park area with pastel teacup ride look more finished and cute.  They don't match perfectly but they do blend.   Woo hoo!  

The regular color ones would probably go very nicely with the colorful teacup ride.


----------



## Felix Felicis

I'm going to create a Saint Seiya island and I made a list of villagers I need for better experience! I wanted Rodeo for the Taurus temple, but yesterday, I went to islands after Bluebear infortunate leaving, and found Napmi. I hesitated. A lot. But I fell in love with her and I'm pretty happy she joined us! So I remade all my plans to match all personalities haha


----------



## Shawna

Man, the Festivale is so vibrant and lively!!! ^______^
It is fun to just mess around with the Viva Festivale reactions.

And I like the sound the feathers makes when drifting in the air. XDDD


----------



## Firesquids

I'm glad this game sold so many copies. A lot of my friends got into it for a short while but I've peeked on their profiles and a couple now have over 700 hours. I even convinced my friend to pick up New Leaf and she loves it!


----------



## graciemayy

the graphics in this game are so beautiful! it’s honestly so relaxing to just run around talking to villagers and giving them presents  i get lost in my little world,, and my favourite music is also 7am!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I really, really love Celeste! She seems like the type hoo (hehe owl pun) always has her face in a book and is really chill, basically my type of person. And I love that she shares nice diys made just for us, like omg my heart-
and I really love starry furniture, especially the moon chairs. They just have that cute little sparkly charm to them. 
And I also love the different colored zodiac fragments, they’re all just so pretty and glowy and just all around gorgeous


----------



## graciemayy

I love all of the clothes!


----------



## Shawna

I am someone who is very easily amused, so this some of this stuff may seem stupid to a lot of you:
1. I love the animation of the doors opening and closing at the town hall
2. Using the vaulting pole is satisfying
3. The sound effects for logging onto the RS terminal is so relaxing
4. The sound some of the apps (Critterpedia, Nook Miles, etc.) make when you click on them is so cute
5. I LOVE THE 3AM MUSIC!!!


----------



## peachycrossing9

I have some more things to say about the game that I love:

- The fact that we can now sit down with our villagers. 
- All the new reactions are so cute! Especially the confetti one from the Festivale event. 
- I love the new Festivale items as well. They are so bright and colourful. The rainbow set, in particular is my favourite.
- I love watching my villagers run around the plaza xD
- Although terraforming is tedious, it is one of the best features they could have possibly added to the game.
- In-game paths are great and I like that there are lots of options to choose from. 
- The sunsets and sunrises are gorgeous. I try to play during those times as much as possible.


----------



## Fye

I accidentally discovered the snowballs of the day in my windflower field while I was chasing a feather for festivale and ended up stopping to make a snowman. It wasn't a perfect one so I didn't get the last snowman DIY but it looks really cute sitting in the middle of a flower field so I'm still happy. it's gonna look funny when it starts melting tomorrow. I'm glad the game lets us make snowmen in in flower fields!


----------



## mayor.lauren

unpopular opinion, but i really liked the festivale event! the furniture is actually usable year-round (minus the float lol) and seeing pavé (one of my favorite npcs) and all of my villagers dancing made me so happy! i love all the beautiful bright colors and i only wish my island was more decorated to truly appreciate it! good job on this one, nintendo!


----------



## Matt0106

mayor.lauren said:


> unpopular opinion, but i really liked the festivale event! the furniture is actually usable year-round (minus the float lol) and seeing pavé (one of my favorite npcs) and all
> of my villagers dancing made me so happy! i love all the beautiful bright colors and i only wish my island was more decorated to truly appreciate it! good job on this one, nintendo!


I agree completely! Nintendo made the furniture and event much better this time around (imo) and I'm happy I could use the set to make a party area for my beach!


----------



## maria110

Watching the animal villagers dance around for Festivale was fun--they are adorable!  However, the most adorable of them all were the kangaroo villagers.  Walt and Astrid really brought the moves!


----------



## JKDOS

I like how despite my opinions on perceivable flaws, I still enjoy the game and look forward to playing each day. The game is so beautiful. I especially enjoy looking at screenshots of the game.


----------



## Nenya

I'm playing Festivale today and it's great! I like all five series of the F. items; that the feathers are big enough to see easily (and make that cute sound, too, when nearby); that the music is pleasant; that our islanders dance and throw confetti and chase after us instead of shouting our name and...and... I'm enchanted! Oh! and that each item in the series is presented with NO duplicates--*that* is awesome! Also, trading feathers with islanders is perfect and fun!


----------



## -Lumi-

-I love the new festivale furniture! I think it’s so cute and I’m excited to have it around my island. I absolutely adore the confetti machines, balloon lamps, and regular lamps! They’re so cute but honestly the whole set is cute.

-I love the new reactions in this game too! I love being able to sit with my villagers, the little dancing reaction is _adorable_, throwing confetti is my new favourite thing and I like scaring Wisp 

-The game is so pretty. I was playing around 5 pm ish today I think? And the sun was setting in my game and it was gorgeous


----------



## Flicky

So I finally got hold of the wedding items and they're just so wonderful! Especially the pipe organ.


----------



## Rec87

I *love *Sprocket. Just Sprocket. He's _cool_.


----------



## visibleghost

i like that there are a lot of achievements and stuff to work towards, lately i haven't been decorating as much as i've been slaving away time travelling to collect stuff for my museum i've missed. nothing like being at 3am on july 16th running around looking for beetles........ like, at least it's fun to have something to do


----------



## xhyloh

i love collecting everything for the museum/critterpedia! this might be the first ac game where i fully complete the museum


----------



## JemAC

visibleghost said:


> i like that there are a lot of achievements and stuff to work towards, lately i haven't been decorating as much as i've been slaving away time travelling to collect stuff for my museum i've missed. nothing like being at 3am on july 16th running around looking for beetles........ like, at least it's fun to have something to do





rosierotten said:


> i love collecting everything for the museum/critterpedia! this might be the first ac game where i fully complete the museum



completely agree with this, I know some people don't like or have little interest in the achievements but I think they're good and enjoy working towards completing all of them and finishing my museum/critterpedia, it keeps me interested in the game when I want a break from decorating


----------



## Valeris

It probably seems like such a minor thing, but the villagers just feel more alive with their movements. It just feels like an actual, thriving village where they aren't depending on the player to go on about their lives. New Leaf was great, but it felt clunky to me in that regard.


----------



## RollingAntony

I'll add some images of things I have found great: (apologies for pic spam)


*The guitar having stickers referencing Club LOL and The Roost, as K.K. previously played there:*







datamined asset:






*Lazy dialogue for the people who think they only talk about bugs or food (or why is Zucker so relatable):*










*A conversation between Snooty and Peppy villagers that I wasn't aware it had at least 2 different answers*










For context, they were talking about having a giant bug as roommates. The first one involves them settling with a butterfly (hence the flying around) and the second one is about a firefly. I was pretty surprised to see the latter, and now I'm wondering if there are even more bug roommates options.

*Angus referencing the fact that its the year of the cow:*










Does that means each species and Ankha deliver these lines on the corresponding year?


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I love animal crossing so much because it’s not meant to be a stressful game it’s just super relaxing and a good way to hangout with friends it’s just such a wonderful game and just to say in the part where the creator said that someone might not like Raymond but I want to say he’s like one of my top villagers and nothing will stop me from liking him also just to say acnh is such a nice game like as in kind


----------



## arikins

the tiniest details
- every item that should flow in the wind, flows beautifully
- when we run during winter we can see the air coming out of our mouths, when we stop running it stops.
- dresses flowing in the wind
- random activities at resident services (benches, campfires, sunbathing, yoga, singing)
- the snow fall/cherry blossom/confetti particle animations
- smoke coming out of villagers houses
- light items being shun on trees (plant a tree right next to the street lamp at resident services, you'll see what i mean)


----------



## bam94-

arikins said:


> the tiniest details
> - when we run during winter we can see the air coming out of our mouths, when we stop running it stops.


I was amazed at the attention to detail when I first noticed this! It’s such a small thing but I just love it. And it comes out of the village’s mouths too and I just think it’s such a nice little detail.


----------



## Valeris

arikins said:


> the tiniest details
> - every item that should flow in the wind, flows beautifully
> - when we run during winter we can see the air coming out of our mouths, when we stop running it stops.
> - dresses flowing in the wind
> - random activities at resident services (benches, campfires, sunbathing, yoga, singing)
> - the snow fall/cherry blossom/confetti particle animations
> - smoke coming out of villagers houses
> - light items being shun on trees (plant a tree right next to the street lamp at resident services, you'll see what i mean)


I noticed something yesterday too. I have the second bedhead hairstyle; the one you have to unlock via inactivity. When I ran I actually saw the hair shifting, almost bouncing around given my movements. I thought it was such a cool touch, but then it's the little things that often mean the most.


----------



## ikouluke

I'm still humming the amazing Festivale music almost a week later


----------



## maria110

Henry's house is so pretty, outside and inside.  I wish my real life house looked so perfect.


----------



## kiriod

new horizons lets me interact with my friends who live halfway across the world. i love it so much


----------



## maria110

While I wish everything could be placed on a diagonal, I'm very glad that bridges can be put on diagonals and often look very pretty that way.


----------



## Hug

I love when my villagers tell me that they missed me. It makes me all fuzzy inside .


----------



## vixened

I like looking at custom designed clothing and styling my character in them


----------



## Matt0106

Today I visited Papi who also had Elmer over at his house, and I just realized that the host of the house will follow the guest around and smile  A very cute touch!


----------



## JKDOS

It just passed my mind. Imagine if the stuff we bought from Kicks wasn't reorderable in the catalog! I'm so glad we're able to reorder his items


----------



## moonlights

I came back from a trade and noticed Boomer was looking at the sky, and he started talking to me about the contrails in the sky. I don't know if this is new dialogue but I've personally never encountered it before. Part of the reason I love talking to my villagers is because everyday I find they say something that I've never heard before!


----------



## nordskjev

I love the night time in this game. I like how the moonlight illuminates everything around!


----------



## Feraligator

I LOVE and appreciate the grass being back. Even with the brownish colour we have now, my island looks so much nicer and even looks really woodsy and cosy without the snow. I just love it


----------



## Moritz

I dont know if this is positivity or a rant but it's going in here.

I cured my frame rate drops and pop in issues!
It was actually simple. I turned off my stereo.
Now my island is so much smoother and I'm so much happier!


----------



## maria110

I never tire of seeing my cousin Jolly Redd and buying art from him.  No matter how many fakes he sells me, he's the best.


----------



## JKDOS

This is a little positivity I just obtained.

I used to be upset that we were able to craft the log bridge in the prologue, but not anymore.

After taking another look at it, I have a new perspective on it.

In the prologue, were aren't crafting the bridge itself, but the constitution kit. After placing the kit, we have to wait until the next day to use the bridge. So....the construction kit we craft is no different then the B_ridge Marker Kit_ we get from Tom Nook post prologue.

The difference?

Prologue version:
1. We must craft the construction kit.
2. Tom Nook funds the cost of construction out of his own pocket.

Post Prologue version:
1. Tom Nook gives us a kit for free. No need to craft it.
2. Tom Nook is no longer funding the construction for us. We must do it ourselves via Lloyd.

But hey, that's just a theory....A game theory


----------



## maria110

Cherry blossom season in the game is great.  The pink cherry blossoms look perfect with the spring green grass.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Sylvana moved into my town and her house is lovely! It’s picnic-in-a-cherry-blossom-forest-themed. 
I’m also happy about the snow going away.


----------



## Moritz

DJ Becky at Quillsons dance party.

So Quillson moved to my island yesterday and hes a perfect fit. 
Think I found a new permanent resident.


----------



## piske

I know a lot of people like 5 AM but i think sunset is always really beautiful. the golden hour! sometimes i'll just have my character sit on the little piece of island that juts out into the sea, or on the dock, and just tilt the camera up and watch the pretty sparkling sea and warm sky. it's so tranquil and relaxing.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Matt0106 said:


> Today I visited Papi who also had Elmer over at his house, and I just realized that the host of the house will follow the guest around and smile  A very cute touch!


Yes! if you talk to the host, they quick run back to their guest and smile at them. it's sooo precious.


----------



## Journi

I do love how they hold random objects like a donut...a donut...it literally made me want a donut this morning lol.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I love when my villagers compliment me and ask how I’m doing, Chrissy always seems to mail me letters doing those two things every week! The game is just so happy and wholesome to play.


----------



## maria110

I love the game so much.  Just played all my characters in real time and I love running around at night time when the 11 pm music is playing. It's so peaceful and reminds me of being outside at night as a child.  So magical.


----------



## annex

The fire flower is the cutest thing ever. It looks like it's dancing, and it's such a happy little flower. I put one next to my home sweet home sign in front of my house, and it makes me smile every time I enter or leave my home.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m glad they added the Sanrio villagers at all. Even if the community isn’t too happy about the tactics they are using to make them, at least they tried.


----------



## Moritz

The completed museum looks incredible 
Its almost bitter sweet going around it looking at all the effort put in over the last year


----------



## Imbri

I'm in the process of changing decorations around the island and in my house for spring. I'm keeping the basic layout, but just changing colors and small items gives everything such a fun lift.

Also, I've installed a warp pipe behind my house (only place I had enough room) and another behind my shops. I love how quickly I can get from one end to the other now.


----------



## Matt0106

The grass is getting even greener now and my island is looking so much nicer now  

Also I love the Warp Pipes. I was worried that there would be a loading screen, but I guess since they are closer to each other (used for a theme park area), it's practically seemless


----------



## JKDOS

Matt0106 said:


> Also I love the Warp Pipes. I was worried that there would be a loading screen, but I guess since they are closer to each other (used for a theme park area), it's practically seemless



When I first tried mine, I put them as far away from each other as I could. There's virtually no loading screen outside of the transition.


----------



## Matt0106

JKDOS said:


> When I first tried mine, I put them as far away from each other as I could. There's virtually no loading screen outside of the transition.


Oh that's great! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## tajikey

JKDOS said:


> When I first tried mine, I put them as far away from each other as I could. There's virtually no loading screen outside of the transition.


Can confirm. Mine are a good half-the-map away from each other, and load times are non-existent.


----------



## piske

Matt0106 said:


> The grass is getting even greener now and my island is looking so much nicer now
> 
> Also I love the Warp Pipes. I was worried that there would be a loading screen, but I guess since they are closer to each other (used for a theme park area), it's practically seemless


Yes! I noticed this morning that the grass had turned towards green instead of brown, and it looks so much nicer  it's subtle and it's one of the little details that makes this game special. It makes it feel like a more realistic change instead of one day brown, the next day, BAM, green!


----------



## Matt0106

piske said:


> Yes! I noticed this morning that the grass had turned towards green instead of brown, and it looks so much nicer  it's subtle and it's one of the little details that makes this game special. It makes it feel like a more realistic change instead of one day brown, the next day, BAM, green!


Yes I completely agree! Everything in NH just feels more _natural _


----------



## visibleghost

i like how the seasonal items aren't dependent on an internet connection and you can get them at any time if you time travel. so much nicer to be able to go back in time to get items rather than having to trade with people for them


----------



## annex

I caught a tadpole. I was going to save him to give to CJ, but he's just too cute. I placed him on a bench next to my fishing pond. I love him so much. Lol.
I just need to find three more to make a model. Good thing they are pretty common.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

annex said:


> The fire flower is the cutest thing ever. It looks like it's dancing, and it's such a happy little flower. I put one next to my home sweet home sign in front of my house, and it makes me smile every time I enter or leave my home.


It does look happy.
I put one between stone path blocks by my gas pump beside nooks cranny. Defying the odds of its enviroment with its head held high.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

I caught a mantis! I always like to keep one in my house in animal crossing games, as a pet. He’s next to my squid now :]


----------



## The Loyal Rat

In NL, despite playing for a year or so, I had only ever seen my villagers interact once with each other, not exaggerating, they never spoke to each other. It felt lonely, and part of me wonders if my save file was somehow messed up in a way. I didn’t enjoy it a lot because of that.

In NH, every single day my villagers will talk and interact with each other and do things like sing, look at flowers, ask me to play games. It feels lovely and real, I love it!


----------



## Agaphea23

_I love how this game inspires creativity and I love how everyone's islands are all artistic and how they are all unique._
_I have enjoyed the terraforming_
_I enjoy the interactions between the villagers, they always make me smile and laugh._
_The silly things that the villagers get up to, they are so cute    _
_relaxing and even makes me want to go outdoors to appreciate nature more._
_Aesthetically pleasing_
_great graphics_
_I love the the wind in this game_
_the climbing, pole jumping [ my favourite  ] and swimming_
_Encourages story telling_
_ The beginning story of starting on a deserted island...so relaxing and the best_
_First time I explored the museum caught my heart, I never get tired of visiting all the rooms esp the fish and bug area._
_The camera feature is so fun to use._


----------



## Moritz

Cyd was at my campsite and asked about moving here.
I won the card game and he picked the person I wanted him to on the first try.

I should play the lottery with that kind of luck


----------



## Airysuit

I think it is great that we're seeing a mario and a sanrio update so soon after eachother! Even if that's all for a 'anniversary ' update i still think its quiet a lot! Seems very promising for the rest of the year 

Also its really lovely to see the community getting a bit more alive again in the face of these updates! A lot of people don't like the update system and i get that in a way, but again and again the updates have worked as a great way to get players back again! And i love that


----------



## Alaina

I love that the snow cleared up in AC faster than it did irl for me. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021

Also that it becomes your own little sanctuary. The peacefulness of the game, and the ability to customize it to your liking just makes it relaxing and comforting to play.


----------



## maria110

I never get tired of visiting with Celeste.  She's so adorable and it's always a delight to find her wandering around the island.


----------



## Moritz

So Hans and Quillson were stood next to each other. I gave Hans a fossil and he gave me his photo.
Quillson, not being one to get upstaged, decided to give me his photo too when I gave him his fossil.

Really wish I had thought to record it.
Last night wisp was in my graveyard and I forgot to screenshot that as well XD


----------



## a potato

The game is still fun after all this time. It has really helped get me through this past year, too.


----------



## juneau

The lighting in this game is so beautiful! It's all the little details, like the sounds different shoes make on different flooring and tiles, how things look in the rain, and how light from windows and lamps etc. bounces off different items is just so pretty.


----------



## Olimar

I feel like with this not being a handheld game, I was able to get more immersed. I never cared much about villagers in past games beyond their basic appearance, but in this one I've come to love so many because I've made my island a little sanctuary that I feel safe in while I play. I have a lot of happy memories around this game from the past year that I don't think much else could have given me considering the pandemic and all.

p.s. so happy to see a thread like this! I saw the rant thread first and that made me sad that people want to spread negativity


----------



## Matt0106

Olimar said:


> I feel like with this not being a handheld game, I was able to get more immersed. I never cared much about villagers in past games beyond their basic appearance, but in this one I've come to love so many because I've made my island a little sanctuary that I feel safe in while I play. I have a lot of happy memories around this game from the past year that I don't think much else could have given me considering the pandemic and all.
> 
> p.s. so happy to see a thread like this! I saw the rant thread first and that made me sad that people want to spread negativity


The game was truly the light of 2020 for me as well; last year was awful, but Nintendo really brought some joy at _just _the right time  I played New Leaf but New Horizons has really kept me glued all year, and it shows no signs of slowing down for me.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I just went by Judy’s to give her a wrapped apple for her birthday! This was the first time I’ve ever seen a birthday in Animal Crossing, and it was one of the sweetest moments in the game for me.

The birthday music is sooooo sweet, I’ve never heard Birthday KK and now it’s prob my fav music in the game. I spent so much time in her house just talking with them, and chilling out while relaxing to the song. It’s so cute how they all jump around and sing haha.


----------



## Fye

all the villagers' handheld items, especially the food ones. it makes them feel so much more alive and I'm really hoping we can buy those items eventually - those donuts are precious


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Fye said:


> all the villagers' handheld items, especially the food ones. it makes them feel so much more alive and I'm really hoping we can buy those items eventually - those donuts are precious


Right? Sometimes I wonder why the only thing we can eat is fruit, while all the villagers get to drink juice and eat sandwiches and donuts! They’re holding out on us.


----------



## Cyku

So I never really liked jock villagers, but Roald is my starter villager (his interior is not amazing because of that but well) and I fell in love with that guy, it makes me laugh everytime when he talks about his ABS while having that round penguin belly xD He's trying so hard!
The thing is... wow, it's really nice to just bond with villagers like that!


----------



## maria110

I love the music that plays when you do mystery island tours.  It reminds me of the feeling of being new to the game.   ❤


----------



## annex

I love the new shamrock items so much, I made a shamrock kitchen.

I feel like a kid in a candy store with these new pattern spaces. Should I place some honey under the honey pot? YES. How about a cute picnic sign? ABSOLUTELY. Shall I place some seeds on the ground to feed the ducks? IT'S A MUST. Thank you Nintendo.


----------



## bam94-

maria110 said:


> I love the music that plays when you do mystery island tours.  It reminds me of the feeling of being new to the game.   ❤


I honestly miss the music that played at the start of the game so much. At the time I remember missing the hourly music and thinking it was a little repetitive, but hearing it now makes me so nostalgic and I love it. It was so calming!


----------



## maria110

bam94- said:


> I honestly miss the music that played at the start of the game so much. At the time I remember missing the hourly music and thinking it was a little repetitive, but hearing it now makes me so nostalgic and I love it. It was so calming!



I know. I reset not too long ago and even though resetting is a pain, I loved hearing the music that plays when one is doing the training.  The composer and musicians did a great job on this game.


----------



## meggiewes

I just recently got Cyd and I love how he reminds me of an old punk rocker. He has a totally different vibe than Lobo does and I love it! I also love Megan to bits. If I was an Animal Crossing villager, I would totally be her because she has my same crooked grin. Her purple coloring also pops and night. It is almost so bright it glows. 

Curlos also looks fantastic in almost everything I give him. He is in my half-done all-sheep town in New Leaf and I just love his updated house in New Horizons. It suits him better.


----------



## Imbri

No matter how many times I see it, watching Flora have the zoomies somewhere on the island makes me smile. She's my only villager with the 'play' hobby, so most likely to do that.

When she gets some of the other villagers to join her, it's even better. Dobie running around with Flora and Filbert is such a sweet sight.


----------



## Ganucci

I love the music of this game. It took a while for it to really sit well with me because of how different it was from past games, but now I can't help but hum the tunes. For example, sometimes I'll be at work and see the time say 10am and suddenly the 10am theme will start playing in my head.

The music that takes the cake for me however, is the holiday music. They did such a great job taking the classic holidays songs and revamping them for New Horizons. I like how they even managed to sneak in the New Horizons theme song in each one. I know this theme is used _a lot, _but I also know a few years from now when I don't play this game as much, that little melody is going to hit me _hard _in the nostalgia.


----------



## coldpotato

They did such an amazing job with the Sanrio items. They're some of the cutest, most well designed items in the game. Pretty much every single one has something charming about it. It shows me that if they're going to make money off of something, they will put in effort to make it high quality. I know a lot of people would disagree, but I am all for them releasing more things we have to pay for from now on if they're going to be this high quality.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I love the new items. I also like that we arnt being given everything at once.


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar

I love the bunny topiaries.
I've hoped for topiaries for a while and these look so cute.


----------



## maria110

Hybrid flowers are a neat feature of this game.  I like how the game has something for everyone.  I have only managed to spawn one blue rose the whole time I've been playing though. Oh well.


----------



## Flicky

I love how the game stores other people's moved-out-villagers in your game when you visit their island. I actually find it kinda fun to see who pops up out of the blue - especially when they have a little more history/potentially 'ruined' houses (no sarcasm, I love seeing villager houses with other items in them)!


----------



## Jaco

The cardboard standouts are a lot of fun. I'm pretty impressed by the updates to the design portal overall.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Very happy that they added in new custom design slots and they made so much more easier to get other designs now that you can use your phone for the Kiosk instead of going to able sisters. I'm glad they changed that because it was so annoying when Able sisters closed that you were unable to access the Kiosk. Really nice change.


----------



## satine

I know this is gonna be kinda random amidst all of the (well-deserved of course) appreciation of the newest update, but I just really love how fuzzy they made all of the furry characters and just their attention to textures in this game in general! I just started over so it's like noticing those sorts of things all over again almost. And it's just very charming. I might have a couple of complaints about the game sometimes but I'm very pleased overall with the aesthetic features. It's such a pretty game and they do so many unnecessary but much appreciated little things that make it that much more lovable!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Really excited to use the new design slots, I'm starting to customize furniture and these will help a ton!



Spoiler


----------



## Jam86

i still can't get over how amazing the sanrio villagers are, i'm so happy they're back 
rilla is absolutely beautiful in this game and chelsea has quickly become my new favourite


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I really love being able to go in to the Custom Designs app and connecting to the Custom Designs Portal online and searching other people's designs. Was able to make a nice little casino-arcade hybrid just by searching a few words. No more online hassle, no more having to get frustrated by Pinterest links


----------



## Moritz

Island hopping to get my first 3 villagers on my new island. 
Who do I find? Hopkins, lily, and audie 

Am I blessed or what?


----------



## maria110

I can't wait to get the new Sanrio cards.  I'm glad they are back.


----------



## moonolotl

Recently got back into the game after like a half a year hiatus. Reset my island and wow i completely forgot how much i love this game! I love decorating and terraforming and planning as well as just talking to my villagers, it helps calm me down and distract me when I need it and I'm so glad I reset so I can work towards things all over again
now if only I could choose what path to use lol im too indecisive


----------



## Valeris

Simon is finally moving and I feel like throwing a party right now. All these NMT and I couldn't use them to go villager hunting, but in a day or two he'll be gone! Today is a very good day!


----------



## Blueskyy

I never take time to go through my museum, but when I do I’m always so happy with how big it is! I love being surprised by a resident being in there too, commenting on a fish or bug.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AndyP08 said:


> I never take time to go through my museum, but when I do I’m always so happy with how big it is! I love being surprised by a resident being in there too, commenting on a fish or bug.


You know I've went inside the Museum for the first time in a while and I have to say my favorite room is the Art Room. Just the music and everything else around it just looks amazing. I am very proud of myself for actually completed it last year.


----------



## piske

I will never tire of waving at villagers and having them wave back. It takes some timing or being right up in their face lol but it brings me joy every single time


----------



## coldpotato

AndyP08 said:


> I never take time to go through my museum, but when I do I’m always so happy with how big it is! I love being surprised by a resident being in there too, commenting on a fish or bug.



Thank you for reminding me about the museum! I don't go in as much anymore but you reminded me about how it's such a beautiful and relaxing place to explore, especially if you've completed it!


----------



## kurisu

after a few months of taking a break from the game, this past week i've really gotten back into it again and started making a conscious effort to landscape my island. i don't think i'll ever stop being impressed by how much the devs really allowed us to go wild with decorating; from the craftable items, to the cool nook mile things, the terrain editing... my island is fairly modest compared to others i've seen but i'm glad there are so many tools at my disposal to make it perfect for me.


----------



## Moritz

I found a new favourite villager on my second island last night. Their name is Buzz and they're pretty darn awesome.

I've seen them before in pictures and videos but there is something different about talking to them yourself


----------



## Moritz

That moment when the island you were thinking of deleting starts to actually look okay.
Its funny how with enough effort even the ugliest messes can start to look up.

Far too early to call the island good. I mean there are still flowers and trees in the way of paths and stuff.
But there is a light, and there is hope.

(Still my second switch, my first island is still unharmed and priority number 1)


----------



## maria110

Opal is lovely. I didn't like elephants when I started the game but now, having had Cyd, Margie, Tia, Ellie, and now Opal, I think I've been converted.


----------



## Blueskyy

maria110 said:


> Opal is lovely. I didn't like elephants when I started the game but now, having had Cyd, Margie, Tia, Ellie, and now Opal, I think I've been converted.


I definitely don't get why she's hated or overlooked. I think her design is pretty nice for an elephant. My personal favorite is Ellie, but I've had Paolo and Eloise in the Gamecube version and they were both nice to have as well. I don't hate elephants at all. In fact, I probably like more of them than I dislike!


----------



## HappyTails

I love the new mechanic with villagers moving out. 

They move out the next day, no doddling and they don't change their mind about moving if you talk to them again.


----------



## tajikey

I love this game, and I love that in less than 2 days I'll have access to a bunch of new furniture!


----------



## Moonlight.

im character hunting for molly and i forgot how many super cute characters there are and how wonderful they all look in this game, mitzi especially


----------



## Moritz

I have Megan on my island now and for the first time ever, I'm actually happy with and enjoying talking to a normal villager.


----------



## HappyTails

O'Hare is too cute. He and Tutu are now my two favorite villagers.


----------



## Valeris

Moritz said:


> I have Megan on my island now and for the first time ever, I'm actually happy with and enjoying talking to a normal villager.


That's awesome. I want to get Gala or Tia; I haven't had room to invite either yet unfortunately though they're definitely after Lucky as far as invitations go! On a positive note, I've found someone who will have Lucky when I'm ready for him to move in as well, so it's been a good few days.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The warp pipes that was added with the Mario day update is like the best thing they ever added. I've been using them a lot to travel places faster on my island without having to run back all the way. It makes it easy to empty my storage faster and keep it in your pockets when you want to use it to go back to a certain area. 2 Warp pipes is enough for me and I felt like it was a really good quality of life thing to have when traveling around your island.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

THE NEW TBT EVENT HAS COME!!!


----------



## Sid

Apple just moved to my island. I don't normally like peppy, but she is really cute and fun.


----------



## piske

covid said:


> Apple just moved to my island. I don't normally like peppy, but she is really cute and fun.


I love Apple! Her home exterior is so cute too.

I’ve done some decorating on my island and although I keep tearing down what I build with terraforming, terraforming is such an unbelievable game-changer, I’m so thankful for it!


----------



## Bluebellie

I never play the game early, usually I time travel to the afternoons. I don’t like the dark too much either, since I can’t decorate well. Today though, I played it earlier and I love how my island looks in the morning. For some reason I thought it would be super bright and bother me, but it was soothing.


----------



## annex

HappyTails said:


> O'Hare is too cute. He and Tutu are now my two favorite villagers.


YES. They are both so under rated.


----------



## Shawna

NGL, I am kinda looking forward to the Bunny Day event tomorrow.


----------



## TheDuke55

Shawna said:


> NGL, I am kinda looking forward to the Bunny Day event tomorrow.


Wait, it's tomorrow? That seems kind of early, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Shawna

TheDuke55 said:


> Wait, it's tomorrow? That seems kind of early, but thanks for the heads up!


No problem. 
I think it is.  Someone made a topic about it.


----------



## Burumun

Had Alice as a camper today, and not only did she decide to move in on her own without playing games within, like, three conversations, she also suggested to kick out one of the three villagers I wanted to get rid of right off the bat. I think she might be my new fave, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Wait, it's tomorrow? That seems kind of early, but thanks for the heads up!





Shawna said:


> No problem.
> I think it is.  Someone made a topic about it.


It starts today, but it goes on until Easter. It's sort of similar to Halloween - right now, you can collect eggs and craft furniture, then on Easter, there's a bigger event day.


----------



## maria110

The spooky fence is pretty awesome.


----------



## MrPicard

Marty is now on my island and he's so CUTE!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Aww. The eggs on the trees are so cute. They look kind of like pretty, fancy pears.


----------



## meggiewes

It is so cute how villagers will run up and give you eggs for Bunny Day! It makes them feel like they are out egg hunting too.


----------



## Nenya

I have five pipes and am still enjoying using them, despite not knowing where my character will pop out! It seems like the game is starting to "know" because many times I end up where I want to go on the first try. With five pipes the odds of that might be fairly low.


----------



## 0ni

I was walking around a decorated area of my island on a stormy day and I noticed the items I had there were interacting with the wind. I had cypress baths and the steam from them was floating in the direction the wind was blowing - plus the plants I had around them, and the kimono on the stand were waving in the wind, too.

I thought it was amazing that Nintendo let us have the ability to put furniture items outside, especially since they also had to animate them to match different weather! Such a cool detail, and shows how much love went into developing this game.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’ve been having a lot of fun hanging out with friends. It does suck that we need a nintendo sub and I do wish we had some mini games (games with villagers as well as with other people), BUT, it’s great how with a bit of creativity or even without it, we can improvise and make our own activities and games.

First one, I never partook in until I got pitfalled by my friend @JSS during one of my earlier visits.Been having a lot of laughs during our hangouts since we all usually partake in a good pitfall digging or some  @Pyoopi.



@xara my recent victim as she bears witness to the glorious hunky robber .

@Pyoopi and her friend has had some really fantastic ideas as well. Her friend made an obstacle course that was extremely fun and Pyoopi has come up with photoshoot ideas. And goofing around with stuff that always seems to be filling her pockets (I am talking about you, Mr. Sunfish and others ). And we’ve played hide-and-seek. Darn @Mick for always finding us  even in the best spots.


----------



## Corrie

I've gotten three new Easter DIYs so far and they're all ones I want!


----------



## Moritz

I gave Tybalt a shirt a long time ago and he never wore it once after that. It became furniture.
A few days ago I gave him a plant to take the spot of the shirt. I've now seen him wearing the shirt twice. I'm so happy to see him wearing it because it's rocking it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I went back and replayed events I played last year using time travel. Truth be told I am having more fun replaying them then I thought I was. Since it was events I've played already last year but I went back with more skill and knowledge of the game and it felt pretty refreshing if I'm being honest.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I love when villagers give me their pictures!! I was chitchatting with some friends about how much I love Marshal, then I look down and he's given me his photo in response to my gift -- very sweet of him. I also like how creative the villagers' houses are.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I know it's been said before but ACNH got clothing/accessories so right. I don't feel the need to go searching for PRO designs. 90% of my storage is just clothing and accessories and I love it


----------



## Moritz

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> 90% of my storage is just clothing and accessories and I love it


Same.
Just one problem... I need more storage now!


----------



## maria110

Chelsea and the My Melody set are the cutest ever!   ❤


----------



## miraxe

After about a week of my island being in that horrifying "Uhhh, was this a good idea?" stage of remodeling, it's finally starting to come together.


----------



## mattu

I just love the fact no matter how much I play New Horizons, a day away with busy life means whenever I come back to the game and open it up I just feel that warm sense of coming home


----------



## meggiewes

The cherry blossoms are always so beautiful! I love it when my island turns pink!


----------



## piske

I’ve never uploaded a DA before because I’ve never had anything worth showing lol but I made one to show my friend what I’ve done so far and can I just say I really like that it’s optional whether or not you want to be included in random dreams and whether to display your DA publicly. I really appreciate that.


----------



## Jam86

this is so pure, sable is the best part about this game and i wanted to let everyone know how much i love her lol

also i am soooo happy cherry-blossom season & bunny day are finally back and that the prom items have arrived, i've loved dressing up my villagers at harv's island in the prom outfits, they all look amazing 
animal crossing games are so cute i can't even


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I took way too many screenshots of the sakura trees on my island!  They're so pretty! 



I experienced them last spring. But it's so good to see the cherry blossoms again. I just love how this game looks. Can't wait to take even more photos in the remaining 8 days of the sakura season.


----------



## maria110

Thank goodness villagers are giving out eggs.


----------



## piske

I recently started trading again, and perhaps I never noticed before, but if you’ve had a visitor, after they leave, there are contrails in your sky! It’s so cute, and it’s another example of a small realistic detail that makes the game feel more immersive and special.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

piske said:


> I recently started trading again, and perhaps I never noticed before, but if you’ve had a visitor, after they leave, there are contrails in your sky! It’s so cute, and it’s another example of a small realistic detail that makes the game feel more immersive and special.



it is cute! And sometimes you can find your villagers watching them too, which is very cute



Spoiler: Sydney sees contrails 










I like the different ways like this that the villagers interact with the world, it makes them feel more real


----------



## piske

WaileaNoRei said:


> it is cute! And sometimes you can find your villagers watching them too, which is very cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sydney sees contrails
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365699
> 
> 
> 
> I like the different ways like this that the villagers interact with the world, it makes them feel more real


That is so adorable! I’ve not seen my villagers do this yet but I will watch for it now! :3 Yes, I agree! The villager interactions with the world/objects/each other really brings them to life.


----------



## Vsmith

I love the Sanrio furniture and clothing!! Pompompurin furniture is soooo freaking cute!!! I also love the new easter decor from Nooks Cranny. The bunny candy is so cute and helpful in decorating outdoor patio furniture.


----------



## cloverhandreader

Ok, so I'm new to the game (Only started last month) but one of my favourite things about the game is when the villagers start just kinda doing their own thing. Especially Gayle (My favourite right now) I left some fish and bugs out because I'm trying to sort out what I want to sell and what needs giving to Blathers, and she had a book out as she looked in the tanks

Basically just seeing the villagers do cute little things


----------



## Moritz

I got raymond today and I love him a lot more than the first 2 times I had him.
Think it might be because he's not wrapped up for the snow.

But yeah, I'm thinking I might not let him go this time around!


----------



## OtakuTrash

I like how we can terraform and create a beautiful island! It's soooooooo cool that we can live in a small world created by a shovel and two hands! : D


----------



## Dunquixote

I really enjoy seeing people’s custom designs and  interior and exterior designs. It helps motivate me to try to improve my own designs and to play around at Harv’s studio. I find it really interesting how people have been managing to use items like the simple panels and cushions for things other than what they were originally intended for. I absolutely love designs that think outside of the box.


----------



## maria110

I love the fountain item.  I wish it came in a smaller size though.


----------



## Limon

The museum is amazing. I remember visiting a friend's museum when the game was only a few days old and I was amazed even though there wasn't much in it yet. Here's some little bits that I found interesting...

-The butterfly room
-The moon jellyfish
-The sea butterflies
-The transparent tubes in the fish exhibit 
-That one room with the big tube that has sharks in it
-Going under the dinosaur displays
-Beetles fight on the big tree at night in the bug exhibit
-You can try to step on the cockroach and the game will ask you not to


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

It's so much easier to get the Bunny Day recipes compared to other seasonal recipes! I've probably spent only around three hours camping at the bottom of my beach waiting for balloons to float down to me, and I've managed to learn all the recipes for my rep and have found nine for my S/O since he hasn't been playing ACNH as much. :3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I love seeing people create amazing islands. Seriously, everyone is soo much more creative than me.
it gives me hope that if i'm patient enough i might be able to decorate my island that way.


----------



## Ingrid

I play every morning and threw out the day.  My animal villagers are always so positive and kind even if I'm having a stressful day. Like the morning one of my villagers told me they love my island because I am there for them made my heart melt with there kind words.x


----------



## Raven_

I love how much more interactive the villagers are and they also look so cute when they walk with their little bags or hold drinks and donuts. Especially when they sing although it can be kinda loud sometimes lol


----------



## MarsyWarsy

I love when the villagers run around! It's so cute to watch.
I love terraforming! It's very fun and satisfying for me.
And I like the nook miles! With all the furniture you can buy from that catalog, It gives me a reason to save up on Nook Miles.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

My villagers. I love each and every one of them more than anything.


----------



## buny

i really enjoy placing items outside to decorate, sometimes i forget this wasn't an option in the older games!


----------



## Moritz

I dont know if this is positivity or negativity but since i can amiibo in anyone i gave away a villager on reddit.
It felt amazing to do that for someone but god an hour of my life is gone and im drained aha


----------



## Moritz

Megan is the cutest most adorable amazing villager ever. How anyone can want a generic duck over her I have no clue.


----------



## maria110

The Bunny Day planter box and basket are super cute.  I'm not a big pastel fan but I think I would've loved the Bunny Day set if I had had this game when I was a kid.  It's an adorable set.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



Moritz said:


> Megan is the cutest most adorable amazing villager ever. How anyone can want a generic duck over her I have no clue.



I haven't had Megan on my islands yet.  She's the only amiibo-less one whose photo I haven't earned.  I passed her up once on a mystery island and haven't seen her since.  Someday!


----------



## Croconaw

I love Mac! Unfortunately not many people like him, at least from what I’ve seen, but he’s one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## Rinpane

Helping out a friend gather eggs and the occasional sakura petal has been fun! Additionally they already had the Sanrio cards prior to the update and helped me to get the items I wanted from the sets.
I’m really thankful for my friend! (And the Pompompurin set being so yellow. ^^)


----------



## maria110

The Hello Kitty hat is adorable and the other Sanrio clothing items are also fun.


----------



## Braixen

I’m obsessed with the sanrio items right now, they really got me back into the game after taking a little break! loved this set in NL but never was able to get my hands on the cards so I’m pumped


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Croconaw said:


> I love Mac! Unfortunately not many people like him, at least from what I’ve seen, but he’s one of my favorite dogs.



Mac is so adorable, from his freckles to his scrunchy face to his woo-woofs. I just love him so much! Always great to find another Mac fan


----------



## Tutle

Awesome idea for this thread! I actually decided to get back into playing ACNH again after a long hiatus. The last time I played was Christmas and I haven't touched the game until today. The reason I came back was because I wanted to check out the new dance moves from the update not that long ago and also, redecorate my island again. 

I might try and decorate my town in a cottage core style and bring in new villagers who fit the cottage core aesthetic.


----------



## piske

I loved seeing all of my villagers in their bunny day outfits yesterday! Tipper looked predictably adorable and poor Admiral looked downright miserable (maybe because he’s a bird and hatched from an egg? ). It was fun to see them get excited about the event and if you spoke with them in their homes they often gossiped about Zipper too


----------



## meggiewes

The best part of holidays is tearing down all of the seasonal decorations you crafted and sell to Timmy and Tommy. So many bells! Very satisfying.


----------



## buny

i love building snowboys idk i just really like it .w. 

yes my game is still in winter oopsie


----------



## -Lumi-

I am so happy that we got more design slots! I love them so much. I've been having a lot of fun getting to place those little cut-out standee things but it's also really nice finally getting to save a bunch of flower patterns! I like being able to decorate my grass with the little flowers/meadow type things and then in the fall I'm excited to use more mushroom themed ones. Plus! Now I finally have enough space to save the cute sand drawing patterns.  

I really hope we get a planter box with regular flowers in the same style as the Easter egg ones! I think those Easter planter things are adorable and I don't want to take them down yet but they're also very blatantly Easter so it's hard to justify keeping them up, lol.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I absolutely love expanding my house in this game! I only have one payment left. 

I always kept my house tiny in the previous installments, but NH just makes the process far enjoyable for some reason.


----------



## VanitasFan26

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I absolutely love expanding my house in this game! I only have one payment left.
> 
> I always kept my house tiny in the previous installments, but NH just makes the process far enjoyable for some reason.


I am glad that you can actually create 8 users and have 8 fully expanded homes on your island, which means having a lot more storage. I actually like that.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m like 99% I said this already but I am gushing because I love him, but Bruce. Just Bruce existing makes the game worth it to me. I **love** Bruce more than anything else in this freaking game. He is *PERFECT. *The only other three that even _remotely _come close to how amazing he is are Stitches, Kabuki, and Biskit.

I just UGH love him. He’s the best.

I also just love as a community thing how much people love their villagers. It makes me smile seeing someone gush about a villager, especially if it’s one of the “less liked” ones. They all deserve the love!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

Also to add- the museum. I love the museum so, so much I can’t put it into words. I still get my breath taken away whenever I visit the exhibits.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This game has the best pocket space I've seen after you spent your nook miles the first time playing to expand it. I am glad that the items finally stack, villagers no longer move out by random, and of course you can do whatever you want on your island and make it how you want it to be. Its like this game opened up the door for creativity and customization. Terraforming was the massive highlight since you can make waterfalls, cliffs, and rivers however you wanted.  

So glad that you can finally have more storage space in your homes and its a lot more better organized than ever before. The game has helped me through the pandemic and I don't regret spending $60 on this game. I will be playing this game for as long as it keeps getting updated with new content. I agree with everyone else that its a game that you can always go back to whenever something new happens and it always feels like a new experience.


----------



## buny

i love Gulliver and Gullivaar their lines always make me giggle :3


----------



## Caracal

One of the dumbest rules of old AC games (or at least NL) that I keep forgetting about is how you couldn't have cedar trees in the southern parts of your town, only north. Glad they got rid of that. Planting trees in general is so much better. It was annoying when you accidentally planted something where it wouldn't grow.

Being able to plant palm trees anywhere is great too.


----------



## Moritz

Caracal said:


> One of the dumbest rules of old AC games (or at least NL) that I keep forgetting about is how you couldn't have cedar trees in the southern parts of your town, only north. Glad they got rid of that. Planting trees in general is so much better. It was annoying when you accidentally planted something where it wouldn't grow.
> 
> Being able to plant palm trees anywhere is great too.


I started new leaf again so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## buny

i love Isabelle, she's such a cute happy puppy and her expressions are adorable  i'll never understand the amount of hate she gets


----------



## NeighborNoon

The cherry blossom petals landing on the water and drifting down the river is such a nice touch, really peaceful~ I was sitting on a bench with Shari yesterday trying to take a picture and I noticed she would glance at some of the falling petals as they floated by, another cute little thing


----------



## meggiewes

NeighborNoon said:


> The cherry blossom petals landing on the water and drifting down the river is such a nice touch, really peaceful~ I was sitting on a bench with Shari yesterday trying to take a picture and I noticed she would glance at some of the falling petals as they floated by, another cute little thing



I've been popping back and forth between NH and NL recently. Today I took a pause to look at the river in NL and my brain went: "why no cherry blossoms?"

I think the added petals on the river are a really nice touch. I am a bit sad that cherry blossom season is so short. I think it should last two weeks instead of ten days.


----------



## Enxssi

There’s something a lot different about donating to Blathers then new leaf had. In NL I barely donated to Blathers (rip) but in this game I do it a lot. I don’t know what it is about NH that makes me want to donate to him, but I love going to the museum and seeing my hard work pay off. Kinda.


----------



## brysonkunz

I love decorating my island!


----------



## bam94-

The music that plays during the Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs makes me so happy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I like how I can just time travel back to past events and replay them. Its a great feeling.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I absolutely love that when you use the reaction to sit next to a villager that's a close friend of yours, they'll smile!

Fang, thank you for the mood boost.


----------



## BananaMan

I am obsessed with the flowers in this game. They're vibrant, varied, beautifully animated, and I love how much impact they can have on the overall vibe of an area. I can spend hours mixing and matching various breeds and colors to see what works and what doesn't. There's no better feeling than coming up with just the right combination that instantly clicks into place and completes the look of a project. Of the 750+ hours I've logged into the game I wouldn't be surprised if at least half of that wasn't spent just from playing around with flowers. I tend to go pretty light on custom patterns on my island so instead I punctuate everything with unique, ever-changing flower combinations. In past AC games I always focused on the inside of my house but in NH flowers are definitely my main form of decoration and expression. 

The only downside is that my beaches are completely useless because they're so cluttered with all the extras that I can't bring myself to part with.


----------



## maria110

buny said:


> i love Isabelle, she's such a cute happy puppy and her expressions are adorable  i'll never understand the amount of hate she gets



She's cute but she hates trees and loves flowers.  

I really love the 6 am music. 7 am is also nice but I'm slow to wake up in the morning. (I should change my time zone.)  I was up early today and decided to play in real time even though none of the villagers I am giving gifts to at them moment would be up.  I only had a few minutes of it but it was great.  I need to lay down more paths and I think I'll wait until tomorrow morning and aim for the 6 am hour.   I also like the 5 am music but I don't think I can get up that early.  I could time travel to the music I like but it's not the same as hearing it during real time.


----------



## Moritz

I love how full of life the villagers are in this game and how after a year I'm STILL hearing new dialogue for the first time.

Also, kidd the satanic goat is my new favourite villager. He is awesome.


----------



## Airysuit

I've finally decided to add a second character to my island so I can make their house into some kind of community center with a bar, an exposition space, a research office and other things I haven't thought of yet.

So excited to have such a big project to work on again, since my island has been basically been finished since October (not counting seasonal areas) 

It will give me more reason to play


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'm in the southern hemisphere so it's fall again on my island.. and the leaves have started to change color. I love that not all trees have the same leaf color right now! It's a nice touch


----------



## -Lumi-

O'Hare is in my campsite today and he is so cute. Fingers crossed I can get him to move in!! Hopefully he'll ask Phoebe to move out, lol. She's never really been my favourite and I think Gabi & O'Hare would be so cute together  I don't have a smug villager right now either so it would be nice. I suppose I could also let Bam go but I'd prefer if it was Phoebe.


----------



## Moritz

Okay, she made me laugh 
The humour in this game is great. If this counts as the game...


----------



## TheDuke55

I finally got a furniture piece from Gullivaar that wasn't a clothing/accessory. And it was the cannon to boot. I wasn't expecting it to do anything so I was surprised that it was animated to fire off rounds. They never did that in NL, so that's a nice surprise. Whenever I get around to it, my garrison will be that much cooler.


----------



## Autumn247

I love the way the characters run, Octavian was running today and it was so cute.  He's my favorite little grumpy Octopus!


----------



## psiJordan

Some of the dialogue is just crazy lol

Beau just thought that Freckles (the little pink duck) was mad at him and was scared cause he saw her roaming around with her shovel.

Like what???? what did he think she was gonna do with the shovel??


----------



## maria110

I wish my real life house was as awesome as Muffy’s house.  Her house is wonderful.  She was my very first starter sisterly almost a year ago and I didn’t realize just how much better her real house was than her starter house.  All she had then was a sleeping bag.  I finally went on Nookazon to buy the DIY for the wooden block bed to make her a real bed.  When I restarted, I got her Amiibo card and was blown away when she showed up on the new island with a proper, amazing house.
Also, I’ve gotta say that Blaire deserves more love.  She is adorable and her house is cute but one doesn’t hear much about her.


----------



## -Lumi-

Somebody came to my island the other day and hung up a bunch of spring clothing designs in my Able Sisters! I still had a bunch of the default items because I’m not really great at designing clothes. All the pieces are really pretty and I’ve been waiting for my villagers to wear them. Today I caught Murphy in one of the cute dresses! 



Spoiler: Bad Photo Quality






Only bummer is I was tracking him down to give him a Sanrio shirt so now he’s changed but he looked so cute!! The pink matches his little ears 



Rudy is in my campsite today, too. I didn’t have the best luck getting O’Hare the other day but I’ll try again because Rudy is so cute! I love his little red nose.


----------



## NeighborNoon

It was raining on my island yesterday, and I love the way my boots throw up clumps of wet sand--like, the animation for walking in wet sand is different than dry sand. And when I put up my umbrella I could hear droplets of rain hitting the top, and it sounded just like it does in real life. It was so relaxing~


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I like dressing up as certain historical times, some of my costumes are WW1 French soldier, WW2 French soldier, Victorian man, 1600s explorer, etc.


----------



## Fruitcup

I still cant get over the lighting of this game, makes every hour and season look so unique and beautiful


----------



## Airysuit

Fruitcup said:


> I still cant get over the lighting of this game, makes every hour and season look so unique and beautiful


I was literally just planning to say the exact same thing! The lighting is so unbelievable stunning in this game i love it! Especially around sunrise and sunset


----------



## Cass123

I don’t know if it’s been said yet but I’m still very much in love with the puns. I also like how villagers are so accepting of your gifts.. accidentally give them something they gave you, that’s okay. Give them the same thing every day for weeks, that’s okay too.


----------



## oak

All the zen style homes were wonderfully designed! Coco just moved in and her house is beautiful inside & out. Really aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## meggiewes

I really like having to invite your amiibo villagers to your campsite three times before moving them in. It feels more earned and less like playing as an omnipotent overseerer a la the Sims.


----------



## Moritz

Megan asked me to make a delivery to moose.
It was a jacket. And it was actually nice!


----------



## maria110

It's been raining on my new island and I finally have some natural hybrids.  Yay!


----------



## xxcodexx

this is sort of weird, but very cool too. on the towns message board i wrote HAIL ERIS (which is from the book Principia Discordia...a very unusual book that most people havent heard of). anyways, after i posted it a few days went by and my villager Willow came up to me and asked me about being a SubGenius LOL! she knew the book and i hadnt mentioned it except for the quote...so now im trying out different book quotes on that message board hahaha


----------



## Roobi

I recently bought a Switch along with game and started on my island only a couple of days ago, but i'm so pleasantly surprised thus far. Admittedly my hype for this game kind of died pre-launch and when nobody would shut up about it during quarantine, lol. It looks absolutely beautiful and vibrant and feels SO relaxing to play. I also love the new decorating abilities compared to the previous games. Aside from getting the first buildings set up i'm going to take my sweet time playing this for sure^^ Looking forward to decorating my island and visiting friends.


----------



## Moonlight.

i had a mental breakdown last night and i can't lie... finding one of my dreamies (gayle) while island hopping really helped me mellow out. the game is so relaxing and nice to play, i'm so happy i have it around as a stress reliever lol.


----------



## Fruitcup

I love the detail of rain in this game, from the little droplets of water to the wet looking items


----------



## maria110

Lucky is so cute and I love how his eyes glow out of his mummy wrappings. Yet, he says the same dialogue as the other lazies. So funny.


----------



## Rairu

I love that you can change languages in the game by changing your Switch system language!


----------



## moonlights

I know the music in NH gets a lot of criticism but I think the hourly morning music is incredible, especially 5-7am.


----------



## Dunquixote

I love Harv’s studio, in spite being annoyed that the room sizes doesn’t match our houses. I found it extremely helpful for when I did a drawing for Mick and another little drawing I did just now . I really hope we get another photoshop event. As repetitive that gets, I thought the rewards were really good and I think next time I want to be silly once I got all the furniture that I aant.


----------



## Cloudandshade

I really love how you can see little airplane trails in the sky after you get back from flying somewhere, it's such a lovely detail!


----------



## Moritz

Cloudandshade said:


> I really love how you can see little airplane trails in the sky after you get back from flying somewhere, it's such a lovely detail!


And then when your villagers are staring up at the sky looking at it.
Talking to them will make them say something about it. I think tybalt once told me it looks like a race track and he wants to run across it.
Its things like this which make the games world feel so real and alive.


----------



## -Lumi-

Rudy moved into my town the other day! It was bittersweet saying goodbye to Bam as he was my starter jock and I still never got his photo but overall I'm really happy. I'm really slow and hesitant when it comes to moving out villagers and it took me ages to get Rudy to move in but I'm so happy he did! He's so darn cute and his house! Oh my gosh his house is adorable. The little trainset, the wallpaper, it's the sweetest little house. 

Today I load up my game and guess who's in my campsite now? Itty bitty Marshal is!! He's so cute, ahh. Fingers crossed he is more agreeable than Rudy was and asks for Phoebe to move out right away  I don't have a smug on my island at the moment and between the two personalities (smug vs sisterly/uchi) I prefer smug villagers.

Edit: It was fate!! I won the first card game we played and then he immediately asked for Phoebe to move out.


----------



## Nenya

Pascal closes his eyes for a second, as if in satisfaction, after he eats his scallop.

During crafting, the items being used to craft pop up in the air.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*I LOVE THAT THE NEWSPAPER HELMET IS IN NEW HORIZONS I WANTED IT SO BAD IN NEW LEAF BUT COULD NEVER FIND ANYONE TO SELL ME ONE   NOW MY NEWSPAPER HELMET DREAMS CAN COME TRUE*


----------



## S.J.

I love seeing villagers run around in aeroplanes, especially Agnes. 

I also love when villagers offer me medicine when I've been stung by a wasp. I always run to find Agnes after an unfortunate wasp incident. 

I just logged on to find out about May Day. I don't know what that is yet, but I'm excited to find out!  I must have missed it last year. 

Edit: Ah, I did it! That was actually fun (and maybe took me a little longer than it should have ). Rover is such a cutie!


----------



## Cloudandshade

It's such a tiny and obvious thing, but I love that when there's a dropped item on the ground in front of you, your character looks down at it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

All the villagers since the new update are now talking different things and the conversations are unique. This is something I've wanted to see change for the longest time and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually like the villager dialogue now.


----------



## OLoveLy

SoraFan23 said:


> All the villagers since the new update are now talking different things and the conversations are unique. This is something I've wanted to see change for the longest time and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually like the villager dialogue now.


this is awesome ! i need to spend more time with them now !


----------



## coldpotato

SoraFan23 said:


> All the villagers since the new update are now talking different things and the conversations are unique. This is something I've wanted to see change for the longest time and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually like the villager dialogue now.



I feel the same and came here to say this! I have wanted this for so long. It actually makes me want to open my game daily again just to interact with my villagers to see what they say. Even the normal villagers seem to have something a bit more interesting to say now. Very satisfying surprise!


----------



## maria110

I'm enjoying the new villager dialogue.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am trying my best not to get my hopes up about the update, but regardless I have somehow found myself excited by even the smallest things like the wedding event returning. I honestly enjoyed that event; this time around, I think i may be more silly with my designs. I saw someone (not 100% sure who it was) do something like decorated the room with bee’s hive color furniture or something (can’t remember exactly what he did) which i thought looked great and sounded fun to do.

Also, with four players and still room (though may run out tomorrow now that I said this since i ordered a bunch of items) in my main’s storage, I just want to say I still love to hoard items. I’m getting worse than maybe in NL.

I love being able to move houses and buildings and adjusting cliffs. I am terrible at terraforming hut still find it helpful. I have an idea that I will try building soon. i am not too confident with the idea but still nice to have an idea to try working out.


----------



## Shawna

So I recently restarted again and I got the ladder earlier thanks to the May Day event. :,,,,)
I also got Phoebe (my second favorite uchi) and a blue airport (my favorite of the four) <3

. . . 

I accidently posted this in the rant thread the other day. XDDD


----------



## Jaco

I've also noticed that the villager dialogue seems substantially more varied with the last update. I've seen a lot of new things, which is really cool.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I've only had a taste of the new dialog and I love it! I'm excited to see more.
I loved the prom items from the last update! I think they're some of the most beautiful clothes in this game and I've been wearing the slip dress and tiara everyday.


----------



## maria110

Eugene is adorable. I didn't expect to like him this much.


----------



## VelveteenCat

I agree with the new dialogue!
Besides that I'm looking forward to be able to get more Wedding candle sets and one or two more Wedding arches during the wedding event and I'm excited to see what new items will be released with it. Also I think that the Carnations for Mother's Day are super gorgeous, it's great to finally have some potted flowers and that they even happen to be in colors I enjoy.


----------



## PugLovex

i LOVE the 1 am music. it’s just so...i’m not sure how to describe it but i love it!

unpopular opinion: i love the 3am music too! it reminds me of a toad and some mushrooms (sounds odd, i know). i’ve seen more who dislike the theme rather than like


----------



## IslaYuka

The game gives me an escape from my worries and troubles. I really like my new villagers Goldie and Soleil.


----------



## Sasey

cornimer said:


> Hey guys, I've been seeing way too much negativity and fighting on this site lately, and it's really turning me off of logging in here - and that's coming from someone who has come on EVERY DAY since I joined in 2015, even when the site was super inactive.
> 
> We're all here because we like Animal Crossing, so let's get back to that - use this thread to post about things you like in ACNH!
> 
> I'm not saying you can't have negative opinions, obviously everyone has frustrations with the game and that's ok! You can vent in literally every other thread on this site - just not this one! Surely there are things we all like about the game or else we wouldn't be playing!
> 
> *Rules*
> -Don't state things you hate about the game
> -If you disagree with someone's opinion, that's ok - but don't make them feel bad for liking something! I don't care how many times you've seen Raymond's name in the past week and how badly you want to throw your phone at the wall when someone mentions him - if someone says they loooove Raymond, just let them be!
> -This is not a debate thread! This is just a place for people to bond over things they enjoy about ACNH.
> 
> *A few things I like about the game*
> -When villagers run around like airplanes.....my heart!
> -I really like earning Nook Miles and cashing them in for rewards! It's really satisfying!
> -The K.K. Slider concert was such an awesome moment! I felt really accomplished for building up my island from scratch to get to that point, and felt a strong sense of connection to my island and villagers.
> -There are so many awesome new clothing options!
> -7 AM is definitely one of my top hourly tunes among all games, right up there with 6 AM from Wild World


I love the entire game and this post!


----------



## kayleee

I've been playing a lot more lately and I've been loving my island so much. I found a screenshot I took of my island map from the first day when the game came out and comparing it to how my map looks now, it's crazy how much time/effort I've put into it! It really makes me appreciate it even more (I was for a bit kinda contemplating resetting). I'm so glad I didn't!


----------



## Mad Aly

After experiencing complete burnout for a couple months, I'd say a nice way of getting back into the game without doing much is just visiting other people's islands (particularly via random dream addresses/the "Surprise me" option). When you're not sure what to do, I think it's a great choice that I myself honestly underestimated. But now I find that I actually enjoy getting to navigate through and interact with all kinds of different islands this way; not only is it an easy way to rekindle some inspiration, but it's also a very refreshing and relaxing way of re-experiencing the game from a different/another player's perspective.

It helps to see how others enjoy and appreciate the game based on how they've decorated their island, what they were able to see and do that you might've not seen or done before, and just view the game overall in a different light. Metaphorically speaking, it feels a lot like letting go of the oar or steering wheel, and just letting the tides, wind, or autopilot carry you with no clear destination or goal in mind, other than to experience and take in whatever you possibly can on your way.

In general, though, it's nice coming back after even a month or two and just chatting up your villagers; it's like hitting the "reset button" in your brain (as opposed to literally resetting your entire island) before you get back into things with a fresh mind and fresh eyes. Just some unexpected silver linings after burnout/taking a break that I've noticed so far.


----------



## Starboard

I just played the May day maze for the first time and I loved it! It reminded me of the island mini games back in New Leaf. Plus it was really refreshing to do something apart from the usual chores/designing


----------



## VanitasFan26

Since starting a 2nd island I really like how in the Southern Hemisphere everything just feels different compared to my main island that was in the Northern Hemisphere it makes. It has a refreshing feeling to it.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Since starting a 2nd island I really like how in the Southern Hemisphere everything just feels different compared to my main island that was in the Northern Hemisphere it makes. It has a refreshing feeling to it.



I have to say, it is super fun experiencing your excitement with your new game with you! Glad you got your second switch, it seems like it was worth it!

looking back I kind of wish I had set my second island in the Southern Hemisphere. But oh well.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I put a Nintendo Switch Lite on the ground (because I wanted to see what color it was) and Dom came over and turned it on    Love when the villagers interact with the items and environment.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The prom wall is so pretty with the light off!!


----------



## Sunshine :)

Hi all- ACNH is the 1st video game that has ever made me happier the more I play it. I really look forward to times that I can set aside.

I started out playing on my daughter’s island during quarantine & it saved my sanity.

A week ago I got my own island and the excitement of building my very own place is so so so great! My initial villagers are Bud & Reneé and I just had Clyde & Aurora join yesterday. Celeste and Harvey were just strolling around last night while I shook trees, hit rocks, and fished. I’m enjoying every minute! Bianca moves in today. Yippee!!!


----------



## maria110

I'm so glad to have Monty back on my island.  This is the 3rd time he's lived on one of my islands but I kept booting him for reasons like not matching the theme or he would offer to move when I needed an open plot.  Gotta keep him around and earn his photo this time.

Also yesterday marked my one year anniversary of playing ACNH.  Woot!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really enjoy how at the beginning of the game you get to design your island from the ground up and how everything slowly evolves over time.


----------



## Alaina

I find myself smiling in real life when a villager greets me in the game. There’s something about their excitement and friendliness that always cheers me up.


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm loving the updated additions to the villagers' dialogue! It's kind of subtle and strewn about here and there, but definitely a noticeable and pleasant improvement~


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to June and rediscovered the fun of fishing.  When the arapaima, arowana, and dorados are available, river fishing is much more fun.  I also caught some sharks. Woot!  I had forgotten that I started this main island last fall and that my character hadn't played late spring / early summer before.  I was using NMT to search for Megan and didn't find Megan, but I caught 15 to 20 new critters for Blathers and the museum, so the NMT were not wasted.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Harv's Island is pretty underrated honestly. It's nice to be able to access everything I've ever catalogued, be able to just replicate it, and make cool looking rooms


----------



## annex

I considered myself to be pretty creative decorating rooms in New Leaf, but I really love decorating in Horizons. I know we didn't get as much indoor furniture items or sets in Horizons, but I feel like my rooms just have so much more personality, and uniqueness. I think the extra patterns and mysterious wall papers and floors really helps. I also love a lot of the new wall papers sold at Nooks. Also, the fact that you can so easily go to your diy table and craft or customize furniture helps a lot.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Harv's Island is pretty underrated honestly. It's nice to be able to access everything I've ever catalogued, be able to just replicate it, and make cool looking rooms


Not only that its the best way to get Villager Posters.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I love how relaxing the game is.  It really does make me feel like my mind can just relax a little bit


----------



## CylieDanny

Thank you Marshal, and Kid Cat for never asking to leave! It makes me happy knowing you may love me that much ♡

I also just adore when my villagers come to sit with me when Im sitting. Its just the cutest thing


----------



## Alaina

I still really like when they clap when I catch a bug.


----------



## Moritz

I just got Megan on my second island.
Courtesy of littlemisspandas store on here (fully recommended buying from her if you're ever considering it)

Shes my second favourite villager in the game. Which is funny because she's the only normal villager I like.

My second island feels a lot more homely now and I'm a lot happier on there.

Its funny how small things like that can make an island.

(She is the best though, seriously, get Megan on your island, you won't regret it)


----------



## bam94-

I love it so much when villagers play with the instruments that I have in my band area. Something about them playing along to the music is so cute and fun to watch.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I had my first thunderstorm on my island and I have to say the level of detail to make the storm realistic was amazing. I loved catching the various flashes of lightning directly above my island and in this distance too. Also the fact you still get lightning flashes from outside if you go inside your own house or a villagers just blew my mind.


----------



## S.J.

TalviSyreni said:


> I had my first thunderstorm on my island and I have to say the level of detail to make the storm realistic was amazing. I loved catching the various flashes of lightning directly above my island and in this distance too. Also the fact you still get lightning flashes if you go inside your own house or a villagers.


I'm southern hemisphere and don't get snow on my island, but recently I opened my island and it was covered in a thick layer of fog like I've never seen! You could barely see in front of you.  

I love that there are still little things I'm finding that I haven't seen before!


----------



## Lullabynny

With the help of some kind members here in the community I finally got my boy Lyman's photo. I'm so happy! 4 months in the making, thank you all!


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I agree with EVERYTHING said in this thread, ACNH really is a good game that I'm ever so happy to have.
Some of my personal reasons I love it would have to be:

The graphics and all the villagers got SUCH a major glow-up compared to previous installments
I like the personalities! They seem well balanced, like cranky villagers aren't too cranky, and peppy villagers aren't absolutely crazy
Stuff like villagers smelling flowers, singing, eating lollipops, drinking smoothies, it's too cute
The amount of effort put into small details, like for instance villagers will only drink smoothies/soda that matches the native fruit of your island, for example my island's native fruit is orange so I only see villagers drink orange soda
The reactions are great, especially the fact that we've been getting new ones
The museum is GORGEOUS
Getting a new Able Sister's theme was refreshing
While the music is quite different compared to other installments, I think it fits. After all we are on an island now instead of a small town
Having friends over or going to other islands can be a lot of fun, like I can't help but take so many pictures
Speaking of pictures, the camera feature is a godsend


----------



## Neprezi

The scenery in this game is genuinely beautiful. I can't count the amount of times I've just stood on the rocks at my beach staring out at the sky or sat on my park benches looking at the wind rustle through my trees and flowers.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its so nice to see both North and South Hemisphere islands on how they are so different from each other! I am so glad I got a 2nd island to experience in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## The retro leafeon

I like how enjoyable building up your island is


----------



## Bilaz

- Villagers no longer move out unexpectedly 
- If you don’t change their catchphrases, they don’t spread their initial ones around
- They don’t spread their initial shirts to everyone 
- Fish and bug requests aren’t displayed in their homes
- Dialogue is fantastic now compared to New Leaf now they fixed the order of things

Honestly the combination of these things is a genuine game changer. I LOVE chatting to my villagers now, I LOVE catching them fish and bugs, and I LOVE that I don’t get punished for logging on.

In New Leaf if you log on you:
- have to find the mover
- the longer you play the more chance there is of villagers swapping clothes and catchphrases
- you can’t catch them anything without ruining their houses
- if you talk to them you get the same tutorial dialogue about retail or streetpass or blablablaaaaaa
“You’re looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers”

Also the furniture is so much more my taste in this game, I adore my house.
I love this game now


----------



## maria110

I could probably make an entire island lineup of smug and jock villagers in buddy-movie pairs:  Colton and Sterling, Ken and Genji, Zell and Bam, Raymond and Kid Cat, Marshal and any jock.  That could be fun to observe.


----------



## Licorice

Bilaz said:


> - Villagers no longer move out unexpectedly
> - If you don’t change their catchphrases, they don’t spread their initial ones around
> - They don’t spread their initial shirts to everyone
> - Fish and bug requests aren’t displayed in their homes
> - Dialogue is fantastic now compared to New Leaf now they fixed the order of things
> 
> Honestly the combination of these things is a genuine game changer. I LOVE chatting to my villagers now, I LOVE catching them fish and bugs, and I LOVE that I don’t get punished for logging on.
> 
> In New Leaf if you log on you:
> - have to find the mover
> - the longer you play the more chance there is of villagers swapping clothes and catchphrases
> - you can’t catch them anything without ruining their houses
> - if you talk to them you get the same tutorial dialogue about retail or streetpass or blablablaaaaaa
> “You’re looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers”
> 
> Also the furniture is so much more my taste in this game, I adore my house.
> I love this game now


Don’t forget them telling you to take a break in acnl. That was very annoying.


----------



## Moritz

When I bought this game, I never thought that over a year later I would still be playing.
With previous titles I was never able to make it past 3 or 4 months.

After a few months, sure there would be fish and bugs to catch, but all the shops would be fully upgraded, and after that, what even is there to do? Nothing really.

But new horizons just has so much you can get on with each day. Crafting and terraforming has been such an incredible game changer to this series.

And then there is how the game is so friendly to changing up your villagers. In the past you would have to just hope and pray you got one you like but now you have a lot more control over it.

The game really does just give you the tools to make your ideal island.

And I don't know what it is about villagers this time around but they just seem so much more sincere and authentic. Perhaps it's because they're not constantly trying to teach me how to take pictures lol. And how they feel like they actually live on the island instead of randomly walking up and down aimlessly all day long.
Or how they talk about their environment. If you have an item near by they might comment on it. If you took a flight, they might talk about the trails the plane left behind.

This game isn't perfect. But it's the closest Nintendo has come to making the perfect animal crossing game. I'm excited to see what more comes for new horizons and entries going forward. 

They really outdid themselves this time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I realize that restarting your island to get fresh new ideas is probably the best way to keep playing, since you know so much more about the game it makes you feel great.


----------



## smug villager

I bought the game on release but let it collect dust for quite a while before really getting into it. I'm not sure why, but recently I picked it back up, and the game is jusr as charming as I remembered it back in the GameCube days.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Doing the Stamp Rally has been a surprisingly sweet experience. 

I don't know what it is, since i think despite playing a ton and daily for over a year now, i am a fairly low key player. But something about the Stamp Rally just reminds me of the joy of the life sim aspect of the game (if that is the correct term). 

Other than the art plaque i didn't even need any of the items and somehow that made me step back and actually enjoy the activity for itself. A simple little pleasure, in a game of simple pleasures. it was very fun, gave me a push to spend more time running about the museum, and felt just very real and ordinary, in a pleasant way. 

Not sure whether I am explaining well, but i had such a nice time that I am looking forward to having the time to do it a few more times (crazy week for me, have only gotten to do it once so far)



Spoiler: Museum fun






 
Watching beetle fight club



enjoying the quiet (though I hope the bug causing villagers to no longer be found in the museum is fixed soon, so i can....look at bugs with my villagers)



fun with fish tanks.


----------



## maria110

ZOMG, Lucha.  He showed up randomly on my new island and he's sooo cute.  I know his outfit is a wrestling costume but I'm designing a super hero theme around him, bringing back Kid Cat and inviting Rocket, Big Top, and Agent S as well.  

Sprocket also showed up randomly and is another keeper.  The jock villagers are so much more fun that I expected they would be when I started playing the game.


----------



## Ganucci

WaileaNoRei said:


> Doing the Stamp Rally has been a surprisingly sweet experience.
> 
> I don't know what it is, since i think despite playing a ton and daily for over a year now, i am a fairly low key player. But something about the Stamp Rally just reminds me of the joy of the life sim aspect of the game (if that is the correct term).
> 
> Other than the art plaque i didn't even need any of the items and somehow that made me step back and actually enjoy the activity for itself. A simple little pleasure, in a game of simple pleasures. it was very fun, gave me a push to spend more time running about the museum, and felt just very real and ordinary, in a pleasant way.
> 
> Not sure whether I am explaining well, but i had such a nice time that I am looking forward to having the time to do it a few more times (crazy week for me, have only gotten to do it once so far)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Museum fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376659
> Watching beetle fight club
> View attachment 376660
> enjoying the quiet (though I hope the bug causing villagers to no longer be found in the museum is fixed soon, so i can....look at bugs with my villagers)
> View attachment 376661
> fun with fish tanks.



I agree with this! I completed it last year, like you, and only needed the Art Plaque. However, I've added it to my daily tasks and you're right, it's really nice doing it. I hadn't explored my museum in a looooong time, so this is a really nice opportunity to do that. I'm not sure if I'll keep it up all month, but at least for this week and probably next week I'll be doing it.


----------



## xxcodexx

last night i had flick in my town and the wisp was there as well. i also Always have at least two scorpions in town at night. the cool thing about this was that the wisp created the situation where i was forced to look in every corner of the map for his spirit pieces, which also led me to finding all sorts of high dollar beetles and it seemed that the beetle spawning was in overdrive because literally every 5 seconds there were new goliath beetles everywhere. i earned easily 300,000 bells last night because of the way that the game played. it was awesome


----------



## meggiewes

I've been enjoying the stamp rally. It is an easy and chill activity to do. I just wish that there were info plaques for the different exhibits too.

Is there a bug or something that prevents villagers from being in the museum now? I haven't seen them there in ages.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

meggiewes said:


> I've been enjoying the stamp rally. It is an easy and chill activity to do. I just wish that there were info plaques for the different exhibits too.
> 
> Is there a bug or something that prevents villagers from being in the museum now? I haven't seen them there in ages.



there was a thread about it a while back and though I don’t think we definitively found out, it does seem to be the case, based on all our anecdotal evidence. I hope they fix it soon, because I used to love running into my villagers in the museum!

Now instead there seem to be times when certain villagers are just nowhere to be found   - presumably when they would usually be in the museum.


----------



## meggiewes

WaileaNoRei said:


> there was a thread about it a while back and though I don’t think we definitively found out, it does seem to be the case, based on all our anecdotal evidence. I hope they fix it soon, because I used to love running into my villagers in the museum!
> 
> Now instead there seem to be times when certain villagers are just nowhere to be found   - presumably when they would usually be in the museum.



Ugh. That is both annoying and super suspicious that they are doing something with the museum. I hope we find out or it gets fixed soon!


----------



## Moritz

While RNG is a pain and can lock you out of things you want.
I like how after over a year of playing, I still sometimes get new DIYs 
Just got the recipe for an Iron wood clock


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> While RNG is a pain and can lock you out of things you want.
> I like how after over a year of playing, I still sometimes get new DIYs
> Just got the recipe for an Iron wood clock


Yeah I just got something the other night called a terrarium I think. I was expecting something I wouldn't like, but the design looks nice on the card.


----------



## Moritz

I was planning on moving limberg on to my island next month but I got impatient and moved him, and the others I wanted to live here, earlier than intended.

Why is he not super popular?
Hes the best cranky I've ever had.
Hes adorable. Got a cool design. One of the best house interiors I've seen.

I cant believe I didn't go for him earlier!

I'm glad I tried out so many villagers in this game, because I found some of my all time favourites in those I didn't expect to


----------



## Ingrid

I've been busy making a cosy area on my campsite. Want Visitors to feel my island  is a nice place to live I have campstove and  toilet facilities plus sun lounger pool.x


----------



## maria110

When I started the game, I didn't like the large bears, just the cubs.  Now, Megan and Grizzly are winning me over. They are both very cute.  Ditto for gorillas.  Rilla was great and now I have Rocket--both are sweeties.


----------



## Moritz

If you haven't done so yet, take a moment to take in how amazing your island is.
Tour it as if you've never seen it before.

It is your passion project you have sunk hundreds if not thousands of hours in to.

I like to do that with my island every so often and it makes me realise, although I've not done up the fronts of all the villagers houses, and my beaches aren't perfect...

My island is amazing!
It may not be to anyone's taste but mine, but I'm super happy with it.

There may be no amazing features that you'd see on twitter or whatever, but it's mine!
Its my hard work.

And no matter how you see your own island, its your own hard work. So take a moment to appreciate how awesome it is, and how awesome you are for making it


----------



## Etown20

I started playing New Leaf for the first time a few weeks ago, and I'm enjoying it, but one thing that sticks out is how the villagers have no activities to do. I'm only about 2.5 weeks in, but from what I can tell, all they really do is walk around or sit on a bench.

It has given me greater appreciation for all the villager activities that are in New Horizons.


----------



## corncob

i absolutely love it when the villagers sing! it is the cutest thing in the world and i never get tired of it <3 <3

Skye will go out in the middle of the night and stand in an empty area just singing to herself under the moon. i love that she does that, it feels so fitting since she's a wolf!


----------



## Antonio

corncob said:


> i absolutely love it when the villagers sing! it is the cutest thing in the world and i never get tired of it <3 <3
> 
> Skye will go out in the middle of the night and stand in an empty area just singing to herself under the moon. i love that she does that, it feels so fitting since she's a wolf!


I personally wish I had the courage to hear a song and just sing it out loud. My favorite park about villagers singing is when they start singing together and when you lay out some instruments, it feels like they are apart of a band. I love it.


----------



## -Lumi-

The birthday celebration is so cute! I had completely forgotten about certain parts of the birthday celebration and it was so much fun to play. I remember last night to switch outfits so I was wearing something cute this year which I don't think could be said for last year! Lolly hosted my birthday party again this year with Egbert and Murphy as guests. It was so sweet _and _I am so glad we have the Feelin' It reaction so I could dance with my villagers for a little bit.

After the party even just talking with the rest of my villagers was so lovely. They all had unique dialogue (even though I have three repeat personality types) regarding my birthday and the interactions were so wonderful. Listening to K.K Slider's birthday song also caught my by surprise with the sweet messages! I wasn't expecting to get one from Sable and it was the cutest thing  I think the birthday celebration in game is extra special given the current life-events going on. I wasn't able to go out with friends or anything this year so the in-game celebration was extra appreciated.


----------



## S.J.

I posted in the rant thread about how I would like the existing construction paths to be available in the Custom Designs app, and now I feel like I need to balance it out by posting here too!

 Play hobby villagers running around the plaza melts my heart every single time. Agnes especially.
 Villagers singing in public is so sweet. 
 Villagers reminding me about what I've said previously about my aspirations or favourite things is so interesting to look back on! And I love that the villager that asks me about it, is not the villager I originally told! 
 I actually love gifting things to villagers. I like to see their house get uniquely them, especially for the original villagers. 
* Most of all right now, despite me being a "morning person", I have grown an appreciation that Agness WILL NOT get up before 10 am. I love her so much. *


----------



## VanitasFan26

I reached both 5 stars on both my islands (Destiny and Twilight) now I don't feel pressured to even design it anymore. Now I truly understand how this game was supposed to be relaxing. Its a good feeling when you don't put so much pressure to get things done and you can just take your time logging into the game to do simple tasks and be done for the day.


----------



## DaisyFan

Fashion is one of my favorite villager hobbies. I love seeing some villagers carrying a pink purse and wearing an accessory.


----------



## coldpotato

When I first arrived at Harv's island to see if there were any changes in the wedding event this year, it was weird to me that at first Reese and Cyrus were introducing themselves again and going through the same dialogue as last year as if they didn't remember me, but then when I got inside to start decorating Reese acknowledged me helping them last year and doing a great job. I know this is a small thing but I do like that they added that little bit of dialogue!


----------



## inazuma

The villager wearing anything you give them. I Mean it looks so cute how Bruce use some kind of pilot glasses and pilot jacket and start running like an airplane omg 

Freya using her cute top Coat (beige) that she never change and always use that when she wears that pink purse and glasses and walk around. Like IM so glad she keep using that even if that was my first clothing i gave her

Lyman running around and around from an incline to another incline. Then beau joined and bring a tree branch. Like how cute


----------



## -Lumi-

The handmade crown and cape are for sale again! They’re in the Special Offers section when you go onto Nook Shopping. There’s a few wedding day items too but the handmade crown & cape are my favourite. Last year I only ordered one of each so I gave the cape to Egbert and the crown to Beau.

This year I’ve ordered two crowns - one for Egbert and one for Sherb, as well as a cape for Sherb! I think the outfits look so cute on the villagers and I’m honestly debating buying one for Rudy as well since I believe his hobby is play? So it would be fitting!

I also did the wedding event for the first time yesterday! I completely missed it last year - not sure how, lol. But it was fun! It’s nothing super amazing but I like making rooms and taking pictures so it was sweet.

My Able Sisters was also selling a new shirt today! They had an embroidered tank in stock which I don’t think I’ve seen before? They’re really cute, I bought every colour lol. The teal one I got goes well with my colourful shorts and Kiki & Lala clip which I’m happy about!! A new summer outfit for June


----------



## VanitasFan26

Whenever you get a villager's photo, it feels so great that you finally build up a really awesome friendship with them.


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm really enjoying the wedding event this month!  It's my first time doing it (since I started playing in September), and I like it a lot more than I expected to! Reese and Cyrus, all the wedding items, the event music, the heart crystals... Everything's just sooo cute and uplifting~  I can't get enough of it! (And to think I was super lazy to fly out to Harv's Island at first... )


----------



## maria110

I love it when you bring back Gullivarr's communicator and he ends by telling you that there's nothing left for him to do but pace around and "look mean" and he makes that mean face.  So cute. Ha ha.


----------



## Dunquixote

I like being able to tt back if I missed an event or didn’t get to play as much as I wanted. 

In spite the game not having a lot of items I like, when there are items I like, Idk why, but I like ordering a lot of them just to hoard. Like today I ordered ten more cheese just because I can and to hoard (I tted back to museum day and then when the cheese was still available. It is completely pointless and waste of bells, but I do plan to have an area where i use a lot of food items, so who knows. Maybe I will end up using them all . 

I’ve been having fun with the wedding event even though a lot of the days I have been spamming chairs to get crystals (well earlier before returning to my break when I was working on getting that plate reward). may try to make some more designs before it ends.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Since people are talking about the bug-off lately, I want to say that I really love the fake cockroach and fake centipede. Also the way that ants are displayed is so funny


----------



## inazuma

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Since people are talking about the bug-off lately, I want to say that I really love the fake cockroach and fake centipede. Also the way that ants are displayed is so funny


I like to put them around my island. Makes it looks more "lively"


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

While it's not as good as it was in New Leaf, I love building snow people. Especially when I build them intentionally bad. And I just got a new DIY today. A falling-snow wall. very nice


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Lately I have been playing very late at night after everything has closed and I have to say that I have been enjoying the late night chill feeling it has been giving me.

Also on that note, since I play at night I do tarantula and scorpion hunting and even though it’s stressful I end up having way too many bells later on.


----------



## Etown20

Even though I've been hoping for new content, I enjoyed playing through the wedding season event again. Harv's photo studio was a great addition to the series and I'd like to see it utilized more.


----------



## Lyrica

corncob said:


> i absolutely love it when the villagers sing! it is the cutest thing in the world and i never get tired of it <3 <3
> 
> Skye will go out in the middle of the night and stand in an empty area just singing to herself under the moon. i love that she does that, it feels so fitting since she's a wolf!


I saw Apollo singing once. It was so cute.


----------



## maria110

I brought back some favorite villagers to my new island--Sylvana, Fang (Cha-Comp!), Bones, Diana, Marshal, Felicity, and Dotty.  It's nice to see old pals again.


----------



## onionboy98

What I love more than anything about AC:NH is that making friends comes before making a profit, and this is coming from someone who started his own shop. Seriously though, everyone is just looking to help each other out because the real profit is the connections you make, whether it's through business or just hanging out with friends


----------



## maria110

I just found Megan and Julian having a conversation and I have to say, they are very cute together.   I'm making a new island with white/pink/blue/purple elegant semi-theme and I have these two along with Diana, Freya, Fang, Sylvana, Apollo, Bones, Chèvre, and Audie.  Audie (being orange) doesn't match but her turquoise house looks nice on the beach.

Eventually, if I kept his island long enough, I might try to bring back Judy and Dom.  Or maybe reinvite Etoile or Chelsea.


----------



## maria110

Found a new villager on a mystery island -- Nana, the normal monkey.  She's great for my new island.


----------



## Nenya

I put five pipes around my island when they were first available, and that was fun for a while. Now I have just two: one behind the museum across from Nooks and one in my house. Perfect and SO handy!


----------



## CanuckChick

I FINALLY got the giraffe stag this weekend, the last one I need to complete my museum, I am freeeee!!! 

My god the relief I felt made me want to cry lol when I finally caught him!  I've had no luck last summer and had a hard time even spotting one in my own island even with its many palm trees. Had to keep decimating mystery islands to make an all palm trees when it finally paid off.  

I don't think I'm crazy enough to keep destroying more islands though just to get 3 more for the model lol.


----------



## Bulbadragon

The villagers feel so alive in this game with all the different activities there are for them to do. That is one thing that makes it so hard to go back to the older games - the villagers just wander aimlessly, doing nothing. 

I also know that the villager dialogue is a topic often complained about, but this far into the game I see all kinds of new dialogue. Of course, the greetings do repeat when you initially talk to them, but I remember that in all the games. I don't find it any more repetitive than older games, personally, and I talk to my villagers quite a bit. Honestly I have lots of screenshots and videos of conversations with my villagers that I've really enjoyed.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I love the sunlight early in the morning, like 6-8AM. It’s so peaceful and pretty.
I like having Harvey’s island, it’s such a cute idea and is really fun to do photo shoots! 
I love how waterscaping looks.
I love the new PRO design app and how the custom clothes making mechanism works. There are so many awesome clothing designs out there now and they actually look GOOD thanks to the ux. 
I loveee some of the Furniture, especially the Public Benches and phone box. 
I do like how we have more control over the villagers moving in and out, though i have some complains still that I won’t list here 
I like how we don’t really need Town Ordinances anymore to keep all the flowers from dying.


----------



## Kg1595

I went fishing tonight on the western shore of my island.  There were four large fish all lined up— sunfish, great white, hammerhead, and whale shark.  It felt great getting that many good catches that quickly, all in a row.


----------



## maria110

I'm not sure what the relationship is between Whitney and Fang, but they are adorable together.


----------



## maria110

I never get tired of slipping an entire shark into my pockets.  Also, the down arrow to retract tools like magic is still pretty cool, even after a year.  Makes me feel like Harry Potter or something.


----------



## Moritz

I love the context sensitive dialogue in this game.
I recently got Tutu on my island and she's a peppy with an air conditioner in her house.

She spoke about how she needs it for her singing.
First time I've heard that line because she's the first peppy I've had with one in her house.

It makes the line even more special to her.

Also, tutu is adorable


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I also love the different things villagers carry, like all the food items  and little basket that Stitches carries are so cute. And Stitches running around in his yard..I love to see it!


----------



## CanuckChick

I really love the big fish mystery island!! I had a lucky streak last week & got them 2 days in a row when I went around 7 p.m trying to find the elusive scorpion island.

I was just so deliriously happy catching so many arapaimas, arowanas, dorados & even though I could earn more technically selling turnips on the turnip exchange, this was just pure fun!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Details aside when it comes to the game itself the one thing I'm noticing more and more is how much I've benefited from the game mentally. ACNH has really helped take my mind off worrying about silly things that would usually fester for far too long and (I think I've mentioned this before) it's also helped me get off my phone more. Plus when I get a creative burst it tends to stick around for a while and it makes the terraforming aspect of animal crossing a lot more enjoyable and fun overall.


----------



## Meadows

I appreciate the amount of villagers and the ability to destroy rocks. This game has every feature that people complained weren't in the 3ds version.


----------



## Mortis

i love how the grumpy villagers always say to take care about not running around carelessly... i like when my villagers worry about me ;;


----------



## Plainbluetees

was thinking about it tonght, and I’m so glad that villagers don’t move away by themselves. imagine all the “omg I went on vacation for a week and Raymond moved away” sob stories we’d hear… that would be tragic.


----------



## maria110

I love how polite the jock villagers are.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm not sure if I mentioned this before, but it's great that villagers can no longer move out randomly on their own, because I can go a long time without playing the game without having to time travel backwards in order to prevent them from leaving.

And I'm glad I already have all my villagers' photos so I don't have to worry about their friendship levels.


----------



## romancement

I just got back on after almost a year away and I'm so excited! I know people are (understandly) disappointed in some areas, but because I missed so much it's all new  I had a lot of my island terraformed, but after I came back I started wanting something different so I am in the process of changing it again. I thought it would be impossible to collect things I missed, or make money, or get certain items, but everyone has been so friendly and helpful and it's also been so satisfying to help others in return! 

I'm looking to see what discords for ACNH are out there, I know there are quite a few but sometimes the massive ones are so overwhelming. Would love any recommendations, none of my friends play anymore


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I really like how pretty the sakura trees look in the spring


----------



## Nenya

I love how easy it is to catch most insects in this game, even if you have to go in from an angle when they are on a tree.


----------



## coldpotato

I love how in the latest update they made the new food/drinks consumable and give you energy. To some people this may not seem like that big of a deal, but I think it's awesome and helps immerse me into the game more. It was quite boring only being able to eat a few different items for energy until now. I feel like this is also opening up the possibility of so many more food/drink items we can consume!


----------



## maria110

coldpotato said:


> I love how in the latest update they made the new food/drinks consumable and give you energy. To some people this may not seem like that big of a deal, but I think it's awesome and helps immerse me into the game more. It was quite boring only being able to eat a few different items for energy until now. I feel like this is also opening up the possibility of so many more food/drink items we can consume!



Maybe there will eventually be cooking too.  That would be neat.


----------



## CanuckChick

I've been jealous seeing the bubble tea in Pocket Camp so I'm over the moon we now have it in NH!  Boba today & who knows, maybe the waterslides will be in our future too, I'm throwing this out into the universe!!

I'm a boba addict irl and finding frozen mix ones in my local chinese grocery stores during my area's so many lockdowns keeps me happy!

I also love all the other new snacks & our characters' reactions when eating the popsicles & cotton candy made me laugh, it's just adorable.  I tt'd to August cuz I couldn't wait to get them and now I'm off stalking my villagers to try to take pics of us enjoying snacks together...


----------



## Boccages

To those pretending NL is a better game than NH out of spite of the lack of recent updates. Let's see what you are loosing and what you are gaining from preferring NL over NH.

*Gaining*

More special characters, but with little to no pertinence because these functions are also in NH : Dr. Shrunk, Harriet, Phyllis, Pete, Pelly, Wendell, Cyrus and Reese's workshop, Mr. Resetti & Don Resetti, Chip & Nat, Phineas, DJ KK, Booker and Copper, Lyle
Gyroids
Blanca's visits
Katie and Kaitlin's visits
Brewster's café
Katrina's tent
Gracie's store
Southern Island/Tortimer's Island games
Digby's Happy Home Showcase
Mr. Ressetti
More store's upgrades
Customizing the plaza
Some types of flowers
Some types of fruits
Nintendo-related villagers : Cece, Viché, Ganon, Wolf L., Epona, etc.
The RV park section
Town ordinance
*Loosing*

New characters introduced in NH : Wilbur and Oscar, 
Crafting DIY and ressources gathering
Terraforming
Decorating outside
Some bugs, some fish, and some new sea creatures
40 storage spaces on hand
Paths
Fences
Great screen resolution
Good 720p/1080p graphics
TV play
Better sound quality
Some space for storing patterns
socks
Pumkin gardening
Some types of flowers
Achievements
Checking your catalog, communicating with visitors via the phone app
Villager posters
The ability to send mail to friends over the Internet
The 8 new villagers introduced in New Horizons
Some K.K. music pieces
3 land levels in town (cliffs)
*In the end, what are we REALLY getting for renouncing outside decorations/terraforming/crafting/way better graphics/fences and paths/tv play? Brewster's, Tortimer's, Blanca's boring mini games (barista/hit the lawn mower/draw my face), gyroids, mangos, bananas, durians, and out-of-place weird villagers like Wolf L., Ganon, and Inkwell... Really? That's the giveaway? If you like trading down, I guess New Leaf is for you...*


----------



## maria110

I love Tiffany the snooty rabbit so much.  I love her outfit, and her courteous demeanor, and her cute little dive bar house.  <3


----------



## PacV

-The game is relaxing.

-The game is great looking.

-Still Animal Crossing so that's cool!


----------



## Moritz

These fireworks are so beautiful.
They remind me of being a kid and going to watch the fireworks on the beach every weekend in August.

I dunno, they're just kinda magical


----------



## CL4P-L3K

Coming from someone who’s only been playing NH for two weeks…

I enjoy how much more lifelike the villagers are. They appear to take notice of placed items and interact with each other a lot more. 

Obviously the graphical and mechanical improvements are wonderful. 

I love how clean and modern the phone apps and loading screens are (the blue DAL screen for example). They could have really overdone it and made it overly busy, but they showed some restraint. 

Nook Miles are a wonderful idea and fit perfectly with the game. 

The museum is amazing. I wish there was more to actually do in there, such as activity areas like I remember as a kid (Forth Worth science museum, if anyone was there 15-20 years ago) It looks like a real museum. 

The color palette is great. I realize the graphics have obviously been improved, but the color choice itself is wonderful.


----------



## TheDuke55

coldpotato said:


> I love how in the latest update they made the new food/drinks consumable and give you energy. To some people this may not seem like that big of a deal, but I think it's awesome and helps immerse me into the game more. It was quite boring only being able to eat a few different items for energy until now. I feel like this is also opening up the possibility of so many more food/drink items we can consume!


Yeah, I thought it was going to be like the cider glass from New Years and have its own 'toast' animation or that it'd just be a infinitely consumable food piece. I know some might not like that, but it makes it more believable and gives it a sense of immersion.  Probably not the best word to describe it, but it's the only one I can think of off the top of my head right now.


----------



## Jewli

I like that you can take a break and come back and not much bad happens. (Except some weeds, but my town is mostly flowers and paths so I don't have too many!)

Also I'm glad they made Redd come more often, and Saharah dialogue shorter. They did these a little while ago but I just am happy they listened and did those (and added a feature to hide the menu options when you take a picture after requests.)

(Also maybe this is silly but I really like they added so many animations... when I was younger in older games I really wanted to do stuff like sit - and jump. )


----------



## Sophie23

I love it when Isabelle greets me in the morning


----------



## Croconaw

I love when Mac sits down and you can see his toe beans.


----------



## maria110

Apollo is a very handsome eagle.  And it's sweet how he sings all the time.  

Iggly's house is a gorgeous frozen treat shop.  I love it so much.  I can't wait for winter when I might just decorate a house all in the winter and frozen items.


----------



## JKDOS

I like that we can place design paths on top of the terraforming paths.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I like how I actually get new dialogue every now and then, still to this day. People always talk about how bland and boring the villagers' dialogue is, and I always get so confused when I see that, because I am still getting things I've never seen before. 

Also, another thing that makes me different from a lot of people on these forums, is that I enjoy all of the small updates we've been getting. Sure, it might all be seasonal items, stuff like that, but... I'm not really expecting a whole lot more from a game with their FREE UPDATES when I've already put over 500 hours into the game. Call me a simp, but I think that's an amazing amount of time for $60.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Having a 2nd switch with a 2nd island is a breathtaking experience where I can restart whenever I want and do a lot more cooler ideas with the island while at the same time keeping my main island which has since been completed. I've also been using the post card stand to send myself some furniture variants from the 2nd island that I cannot get on my main island. It such a great thing to have.


----------



## Ganucci

I've been playing ACNH for about 30 mins or less almost every day this summer and, while repetitive, it's been a very nice way to start my day. However, with September beginning, the grass getting lighter, Nook's Cranny decorating appropriately, and villagers starting to talk about the crisper weather, I can't wait for another fall and winter in ACNH. For me, September-December is the best time to play the game because of the changing scenery, holidays, and items you can use to decorate your island.


----------



## JKDOS

Ganucci said:


> I've been playing ACNH for about 30 mins or less almost every day this summer and, while repetitive, it's been a very nice way to start my day. However, with September beginning, the grass getting lighter, Nook's Cranny decorating appropriately, and villagers starting to talk about the crisper weather, I can't wait for another fall and winter in ACNH. For me, September-December is the best time to play the game because of the changing scenery, holidays, and items you can use to decorate your island.



The fall colors are so pretty. And the few times it snows in December (before the trees and terrain turn to snow) is beautiful.


----------



## maria110

I'm liking the fall and spring grass on my islands (one northern, one southern) more than I did in the past.  I kind of hate the yellow and yellowish green grass.  But this year, I decided to try to decorate around it a little.  For example, I'm doing autumny color flowers on the autumn island in hopes that they will match the grass better.  And I have villagers with mostly earth toned homes.  So far it's working out.


----------



## Moritz

I love how amazing and cute the villager are.
They run around the island care free
Or the examine the flowers or items on your island.

They just live their lives devoid of you
Theyre happy without you
But they're happier with you


----------



## Lullabynny

Today has been a fantastic birthday, not only did my two fav villagers Judy and Raymond attend my bday party, they left a cute message at KK for me too. Along with that it's a meteor shower too! All in all fantadtic day.


----------



## Moonlight.

One of my cats just passed away in a horrible manner, when I'm not sleeping acnh has been my go-to for comfort.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I guess doing Nook Mile tasks to get Nook Miles and redeem for Nook Mile Tickets isn't so bad when you're trying to save them up to go villager hunting.


----------



## ryuk

- Zero - said:


> One of my cats just passed away in a horrible manner, when I'm not sleeping acnh has been my go-to for comfort.


i’m so sorry for your loss. losing a pet is an incredibly difficult thing even when they’ve been around for a long time so i understand your pain. i lost two of my furbabies prematurely (both 5+ years ago) and i still miss them and think about them every day. it’s okay to be down and to take as much time to yourself as you need. i know we’ve never spoken but if you ever want to talk about anything at all, my pms are open. 


-
one of my favorite things in the game is interior decorating. i absolutely LOVE the way you can utilize lighting to create ambience, and all of the little furniture items in the miscellaneous section are so cute and help to create even more detail. designing/terraforming the island itself, on the other hand… is another story. for some reason it’s so hard for me to visualize and execute what i want when the area to work with is so large, so i’ve been doing very small areas at a time. it’s such a daunting task so i commend everyone with completed islands!


----------



## maria110

I had open plots on two islands so I did a lot of mystery island hopping and settled on Bella for the goth island and Tabby for the other island.  <3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2021



- Zero - said:


> One of my cats just passed away in a horrible manner, when I'm not sleeping acnh has been my go-to for comfort.



Sorry to hear about your cat.  That's rough.


----------



## solace

I know I am really late to the party on this achievement, but I stopped playing for awhile. Nonetheless, my villagers welcomed me back! I received 3 village photos (Lolly, Kabuki, Fauna) in my main town. 

Thank you to everyone who posted the crest door plate method.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to try to catch a string fish, and while I haven't found a string fish, I do like how my current island design looks in winter. <3


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

JKDOS said:


> The fall colors are so pretty. And the few times it snows in December (before the trees and terrain turn to snow) is beautiful.


I absolutely love autumn! Everything about it is wonderful in my eyes. And I definitely agree about the snowing before everything is covered in snow. It's just really pretty to see. But I also like how pretty everything looks with the snow covering it. I just wish that it was a little more "realistic" about it. Like once your island hasn't had snowfall for X amount of days, it melts. Stuff like that would be cool. But it's still a really wonderful time to play.


----------



## Bilaz

I actually prefer the animal crossing new horizons items to the pocket camp items. 

Don’t get me wrong, I’m not downplaying how gorgeous the pocket camp furniture is, it really is! It’s just all... Way less, usefull? It’s furniture for exactly the kind of game pocketcamp is, a gacha collection game. 

What I mean by that is that they’re basically elaborate individual collectable pieces for a whole. They’re too big and too finished to like, actually build with. Because they’re meant to just be plonked into the camp site. They also include too few individual pieces for actual builds, and are too elaborate to elegantly mix and match.

tl/dr I’d rather build an outdoor library from individual book shelves, terraforming and fencing and decorating it to the theme and vibe I want with various seasonal items or custom designs than stick a bunch of elaborate items called ‘the library set’ together


----------



## Lullaboid

I've really been enjoying decorating for Halloween, especially since I can't in real life right now.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Terraforming is my favorite aspect of the game, so fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Having different map layouts when you restart is a lot more better when you have a 2nd switch. It helps keep the game refreshing.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I love listening to my villagers sing while I'm decorating. Yesterday I had Judy walk over to a spot where I was terraforming near Pekoe's house and she just started bopping and singing. It was adorable.


----------



## SierraMisst

I also love when my villagers run!  Also when they sing it’s so adorable, especially when they start doing it in pairs


----------



## Bilaz

New Horizons is the first game to actually make the casual gameplay style of playing little bits at a time *rewarding* there’s no stress about finding movers or one villager’s initial catchphrase and shirt spreading all over the place the longer you play. I also adore fishing for my villagers so that their houses don't end up being aquaria is fantastic


----------



## hzl

It's just so cute and I can forget about my real life worries when I'm playing


----------



## TheDuke55

NH always helped to put me to sleep. Like that's not a jab lol. When the pandemic was going on (and still is hard) I was pretty much forced to work long shifts that fell into double or longer shifts. So when I did finish and come home it was sometimes hard to actually relax and get some sleep like I had lowkey insomnia or something. So I would just boot up NH, put my villager near the ocean and let the audio put me to sleep. Sometimes it took longer than other times, but it usually helped.

I know a lot of people say that NH was there when we needed it most. But for someone like me who was just tossed into that pandemic hotmess and forced to work it when no one seemed willing to pull their weight to end it as soon as possible, it really wasn't that safe haven for me. But it still did help me in its own way.


----------



## Snek

Autumn is my favourite AC season. The changing trees always excited me but what I really love about NH is that each deciduous tree is different when they change. Some trees are very yellow, some trees are shades of orange or red. The mix of colours can create beautiful sceneries. I'm not surprised at all that some players choose to have their islands stay in autumn all year.


----------



## CanuckChick

- Zero - said:


> One of my cats just passed away in a horrible manner, when I'm not sleeping acnh has been my go-to for comfort.


I'm so sorry to hear that @- Zero - and sorry for your loss.



TheDuke55 said:


> NH always helped to put me to sleep.


This was Wild World for me lol.  I love that the music stopped after awhile and you can just hear the villagers' footsteps in the background.  I started that game, my first ever ac, in early winter so I can hear the crunch of the snow when the villagers are walking around and found it very relaxing.   

I'm glad NH can help lull you to sleep @TheDuke55 .  
If you have problems falling asleep, I highly recommend trying Jason Stephenson's sleep meditations on youtube if you want.  I always fall asleep before he finished talking lol.  His voice is just so soothing.

It's great too if you feel like you won't be able to or have the time for a full rest.  I once only had 3 hours to sleep and listening to one of his meditation before bed made me feel fully rested.


----------



## TheDuke55

@CanuckChick I don't remember Wild World all that well even though I do own it. But I know what you mean by the ambience of nature and its surroundings that make the atmosphere have such life. That's why I would put my villager closer to the beach/ocean because the game would lower the background music so that it didn't overpower the sound of the waves.

Thanks for the suggestion. Sometimes I do have trouble falling asleep at night. Which I don't mind when the next day is my day off, but it's horrible when I have work since I get up so early as it is lol. I'll have give him a try, thank you! I probably should also look into those cheap sleep machines or something.

Speaking of footsounds. I liked how in NL that depending on if you had shoes on or not that the sound on the concrete plaza would be different. I love little things like that. It's probably in NH to, but I never take my shoes off lol.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

TheDuke55 said:


> NH always helped to put me to sleep. Like that's not a jab lol. When the pandemic was going on (and still is hard) I was pretty much forced to work long shifts that fell into double or longer shifts. So when I did finish and come home it was sometimes hard to actually relax and get some sleep like I had lowkey insomnia or something. So I would just boot up NH, put my villager near the ocean and let the audio put me to sleep. Sometimes it took longer than other times, but it usually helped.
> 
> I know a lot of people say that NH was there when we needed it most. But for someone like me who was just tossed into that pandemic hotmess and forced to work it when no one seemed willing to pull their weight to end it as soon as possible, it really wasn't that safe haven for me. But it still did help me in its own way.


I play AC music while I'm sleeping. It always gets me to sleep and it's nice when I wake up in the middle of the night and that's what I hear. The ambience of the ocean, or the trees rustling mixed with it just... soothes the soul. And when it's raining! Ugh, I just love it so much.


----------



## CanuckChick

TheDuke55 said:


> @CanuckChick I don't remember Wild World all that well even though I do own it. But I know what you mean by the ambience of nature and its surroundings that make the atmosphere have such life. That's why I would put my villager closer to the beach/ocean because the game would lower the background music so that it didn't overpower the sound of the waves.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Sometimes I do have trouble falling asleep at night. Which I don't mind when the next day is my day off, but it's horrible when I have work since I get up so early as it is lol. I'll have give him a try, thank you! I probably should also look into those cheap sleep machines or something.
> 
> Speaking of footsounds. I liked how in NL that depending on if you had shoes on or not that the sound on the concrete plaza would be different. I love little things like that. It's probably in NH to, but I never take my shoes off lol.


You're welcome @TheDuke55 !  

I never noticed the footsounds in NL lol cuz I always had shoes on too, but it's def there in NH!  

I usually play NH at a very low volume cuz I find the background music is way too loud.  But one day I heard how loud the kimono sandals were!  That was one of my fave footwear in the game but I had to switch it to flip flops when I wear the kimonos now, since the sound of the kimono sandals on the concrete path is just unbearably noisy lol.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I really absolutely love how Nook’s Cranny has different decorations for the seasons/holidays. It makes me very happy :>


----------



## Pig-Pen

It's just a pleasant and relaxing game for me.


----------



## Imbri

I love the way the museum changes as you add donations. The aquarium tanks start out simple, but as you add fish to them, more things are added for the creatures to interact with.

Staying in the museum, the butterfly room. I can just sit there and watch them flit around. It's lovely.

Finding unique uses for items outside or in the house. People have been so creative! Who would have thought you could use hats for cakes/pies?

Zoomies.

I've always loved the seasonal changes in AC, but the graphics take this game to another level. Coming into autumn, it is so pretty.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I enjoy having my 2nd island being set in the Southern Hemisphere. I didn't bother with the Cherry Blossom Season last year, but now I get to experience it again. Its great to have a nice change of pace from the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Felix Felicis

Feelings of the day:
- I'm hunting balloons now and I love their soft noise while floating in the air. Usually I hate when a balloon explode but in this game, the sound is perfect and I'm not scared anymore if I can express myself in that way.
- I'm still in the beginning of the game, before I get the resident service updated, and the music is... wonderful. I don't find this atmosphere anymore in future hourly musics and it's a bit sad in my opinion. Let's enjoy it for today and tomorrow last day!


----------



## Bekaa

I love how, even after 18 months, I am still learning new things about the game. In the last week I learned that about the rare mystery islands with different themes. Like, there’s a mystery island where you can get rare fish and another you can catch trash. I never knew this! I’ve never done much mystery island touring, I didn’t really get the point. But now I have a new thing to explore. I need to find that trash island!
this thread was a great idea. Thanks @cornimer !


----------



## Nenya

I realized recently how very thankful I am that many items stack automatically in pockets and in storage!


----------



## maria110

I really like Midge.  She's my new starter normal and just adorable.  I never thought to try to look for her but I'm glad she showed up.


----------



## Imbri

maria110 said:


> I really like Midge.  She's my new starter normal and just adorable.  I never thought to try to look for her but I'm glad she showed up.


Midge is wonderful! I had her in ACGC and NL. I hope you have fun with her.


----------



## Kg1595

I really like the holiday music for Halloween, Toy Day, and especially Turkey Day.  It is a nice treat to hear a different theme play, and makes the holidays extra special.


----------



## xara

maria110 said:


> I really like Midge.  She's my new starter normal and just adorable.  I never thought to try to look for her but I'm glad she showed up.



oh, i love midge! i actually have her on my island right now as well, and she really is wonderful! such a cute lil bird.


----------



## Autumn247

Does anyone else send like motivational/positive letters to yourself on ANCH, like if I'm struggling with something or trying to accomplish a goal I'll send a little positive note to myself several months or more in the future.  It's always a surprise when I get one because by then I've forgotten about it.  Somehow it helps me


----------



## smug villager

Raymond and Marshal are boyfriends on my island, they're always interacting with each other and running around together. It's so cute.


----------



## xara

Autumn247 said:


> Does anyone else send like motivational/positive letters to yourself on ANCH, like if I'm struggling with something or trying to accomplish a goal I'll send a little positive note to myself several months or more in the future.  It's always a surprise when I get one because by then I've forgotten about it.  Somehow it helps me



yes!! i’ve only done it a few times, but i find that writing and sending my future self a letter whenever i’m going through a rough time really helps me feel a bit better. the situation i wrote the letter about is usually improved/resolved by the time it arrives, plus i usually forget about it by then as well lol, but it definitely helps to make unpleasant times a lil more pleasant imo. :’)


----------



## maria110

Bekaa said:


> I love how, even after 18 months, I am still learning new things about the game. In the last week I learned that about the rare mystery islands with different themes. Like, there’s a mystery island where you can get rare fish and another you can catch trash. I never knew this! I’ve never done much mystery island touring, I didn’t really get the point. But now I have a new thing to explore. I need to find that trash island!
> this thread was a great idea. Thanks @cornimer !



I really really need that rare fish island, lol!  I've gotten trash island, scorpion island, and tarantula island, but if I've had rare fish island, I didn't notice.  I'll have to remember to catch a few fish every time I go island hopping so I will know.  Also, island hopping at night is probably a better idea.  Anything to find a stringfish!


----------



## Bekaa

maria110 said:


> I really really need that rare fish island, lol!  I've gotten trash island, scorpion island, and tarantula island, but if I've had rare fish island, I didn't notice.  I'll have to remember to catch a few fish every time I go island hopping so I will know.  Also, island hopping at night is probably a better idea.  Anything to find a stringfish!


This site is helpful. I’m trying to find the “gold” island!
(I did find the trash island!)


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just found out about making bug and fish models from CJ and Flick and I gotta say its pretty impressive how far they went into making them and now this makes me feel encouraged to catch a lot more bugs and fish of the same type (3 times) in order to get the models.


----------



## Marty Birdman

Went island hopping today, looking for Fauna or Diana. I only had 12 NMTs so my odds were pretty bad, and I used them all up didn't find either of them.

Jump to the next day, and Fauna was my random move-in! Thanks RNG!


----------



## juniperhoney901

Raayzx said:


> I LOVE when my villagers Naruto run. They look so cute doing it. I sometimes join them too lmao


Same, it’s adorable when they do that


----------



## SoftCrowbar

It’s so freaking cute that around Halloween even Orville has a little spooky hat on!!!!


----------



## Nenya

I love all the wreaths in the game, how easy they are to craft, and how cute they look on the doors. Each month I have been giving all ten of my islanders a different wreath and they all have them on their doors the next day. Me and my other two characters, too!


----------



## Orius

Recently, I had a desire to have villagers of different species _and_ personality on my island, but even though I already had Marshal, a squirrel, I couldn't help but want Agent S back on my island again. I sent her away a while ago because of circumstances, but man, I remember all the nice letters she has sent me. I know people can find her to be overbearing sometimes, but Agent S wrote some pretty heartfelt letters, like one where she said that if they made an action figure of me, she would buy 'em all. lol

Also, she's like one of the first villagers I met on a Mysterious Island when I was starting out. Out of those three Mysterious Island villagers I was moving onto my island - Jambette, Clay, and Agent S - only Agent S has stuck around for so long with me. So yeah... there's definitely regrets of moving her out. I was looking at this spot on the island where her house used to be, and I had this whole front yard built for her, with this cute little plastic pool (with a rubber ducky) and a blue garden gnome, so it kinda made me wistful just looking at that empty yard. Thankfully, I have her Amiibo card. lol But man, it's crazy how I could get attached to a video game character like that.

In fact, I had similar feelings towards Frita. She's my one of two starters. Hamlet's the other one, but just like that TV show, Survivor, only Frita and Agent S made it out from my initial villagers. lol There's just something about Frita that I couldn't let her go. Initially, I found her weird burger-themed outfit a little off-putting, but over time, her kindhearted letters won me over. And the way she sings is just too cute. lol She just looks so happy most of the time.


----------



## Feraligator

I haven't played since February and still haven't loaded up since, but I'm happy that I know my villagers don't leave unannounced!


----------



## maria110

So Tank showed up in the camp site on my Japanese island and I was so excited because it's the first time in a long time that a villager matching the island's theme has shown up on any of my islands.  Usually, if a villager I want shows up, they show up on the wrong island and I have to figure out how to move them to the correct island.  So anyway, very excited to have Tank and his lovely home on my Japanese theme island.  Now, if only Rodeo would show up on my gothic island, I'd be happy about that too.


----------



## maria110

I really like trying to earn villager photos.  It's a nice task and forces me to meet and get to know villagers that I wouldn't otherwise invite to my islands.  I do time travel, so it's easy to earn photos more quickly, but it's still a nice challenge.  I'm getting close to 200 photos so I'm on the lookout for villagers who are new to me.  I've found that even villagers I think I won't like (or who I booted in the past in favor of dreamies) can be pretty great.  For example, I didn't like Drago when I first had him and I didn't give Canberra a chance initially.  But once I decided to earn their photos and kept them around, they were a lot of fun to interact with each day while playing.


----------



## Sid

I had forgotten how much I like the beginning part of the game. Even picking all the weeds. Gathering the supplies for Nooks Cranny. Blathers in his cute little shack.

I completely lost track of time playing today. First time that's happened in a while.

And I finally found my green airport!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

There's something special about having an area really start to come together. Laying down that one furniture item, doing that one customization just right, watching it gradually transform into a Space. Being able to decorate outside has been such a blessing!!


----------



## Kg1595

I love the new marigold display for Dia de los Muertos.  It’s beautiful!  Plus, we get it early, so one can decorate prior to Nov 1.

Looking forward to the handheld lanterns we get next week too!


----------



## N a t

My island is undergoing beautiful changes and it just feels GOOD


----------



## Feraligator

I'm not really a people person. ACNH and AC in general is such a blissful escape from the real world and people in general, whether online or at work. I'm just so thankful this game series exists and while the villagers can be weirdly nice from the start, it's just nice to know you can't be judged by these walking pixels


----------



## piske

Feraligator said:


> I'm not really a people person. ACNH and AC in general is such a blissful escape from the real world and people in general, whether online or at work. I'm just so thankful this game series exists and while the villagers can be weirdly nice from the start, it's just nice to know you can't be judged by these walking pixels


Same! And sometimes they write you really profound messages haha, or just really sweet ones. It’s so nice


----------



## maria110

juniperhoney901 said:


> Same, it’s adorable when they do that


I don't know what Naruto run means.  I know that Naruto is an anime/manga series...

My positivity thing is just how silly and fun Colton is.  I bought him a royal crown which he displays in his house (usually I hate when they do that but it's okay with the royal crown and Colton). 

When you interact with his crown, Colton says that he likes to dress up and can go serious, or fancy, or wild depending on what movie he's pretending to be in that day.  What a dork!  But cute.


----------



## maria110

I received a photo from Boots today and also 2nd photos from Gladys and Genji.  Genji and Gladys are two of my all time favorite villagers so I'm happy to have extra photos of them. I have also received in the past extra photos from Colton, Reneigh, Raymond, and Audie--I hope when they visit my house, they will comment on their photos.  I'll have to take some off walls and put them on mini tables, perhaps.


----------



## Raz

maria110 said:


> I don't know what Naruto run means.  I know that Naruto is an anime/manga series...
> 
> My positivity thing is just how silly and fun Colton is.  I bought him a royal crown which he displays in his house (usually I hate when they do that but it's okay with the royal crown and Colton).
> 
> When you interact with his crown, Colton says that he likes to dress up and can go serious, or fancy, or wild depending on what movie he's pretending to be in that day.  What a dork!  But cute.


Some people call "naruto run" when the character runs with their arms straight, pointing backwards, while inclining their bodies down. Think of how olympic sprinters finish races, to beat the line, it's close to that. 

I say "some people" because this kind of "style" of run is at least 20 years older than naruto, something very common in games and anime, especially with ninjas.


----------



## Faux

Restarted a few days ago because I decided I really didn't like the blue airport for my spooky island.
Got an orange one, which is exactly what I wanted immediately.  :>

Sadly didn't get the biggest peninsula, so I can't put my campsite on it as I wanted to, so I MIGHT restart again and keep trying to find the perfect map, but not too sure yet.  I have my main island ready for the update tho so I'm not concerned about hurrying.


----------



## Moritz

Faux said:


> Restarted a few days ago because I decided I really didn't like the blue airport for my spooky island.
> Got an orange one, which is exactly what I wanted immediately.  :>
> 
> Sadly didn't get the biggest peninsula, so I can't put my campsite on it as I wanted to, so I MIGHT restart again and keep trying to find the perfect map, but not too sure yet.  I have my main island ready for the update tho so I'm not concerned about hurrying.


If youre not fully happy, and you're not too far into your island, I would reset.

Resetting to get the perfect map was one of the best things I did in the game.


----------



## Faux

Moritz said:


> If youre not fully happy, and you're not too far into your island, I would reset.
> 
> Resetting to get the perfect map was one of the best things I did in the game.



My only hesitation, aside from the RIDICULOUS amount of dialogue to get through solely to check the peninsulas, is my extreme amusement of the combination of starters + my rep name, something I will probably never replicate again.
My rep is Taelia.
My starters are Tammy and Tybalt.

So I started the island of Mimosa Bay, as Taelia, standing in the plaza with Tom, Timmy, Tommy, Tammy and Tybalt.  LMAO.


----------



## maria110

Received a 2nd photo from Kabuki.  Yay!  Also, I have to say I'm liking Pango a lot more than I thought I would.  Also, Ed's house is terrible.  And it's kind of off putting that he has his own photo on display.  Definitely not liking him as much as Colton.


----------



## Telula

Attention all forum members!  I have a very special announcement to make:






Wardell is shaped like a friend.  That is all.


----------



## Misha

I haven't played in so long, and I totally forgot how relaxing and fun it is to just walk around and fish.


----------



## TeaBiskit

I love the late night music in ACNH (from 12:00 pm to 2:00 am).
Being able to choose where to place the neighbour's houses and all buildings is a huge improvement.
The graphics and textures are awesome, everything looks so detailed and pretty compared to past games.
Building an island from scratch is fun and quite an original/refreshing idea for the series.
I love being able to customize the house so easily and unlocking more options.
Villagers running, singing or excercising in the town hall plaza is so cute.
I like that we have more freedom than ever to change the map thanks to terraforming.


----------



## Sid

It's my birthday today and I got Judy on my very first NMT!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I just put two gyroids in my house and I'm just so.. entertained by them. ANd I LOVE that you can put them on the walls!!! Ahhh!!!!


----------



## maria110

So Raymond was the first villager to drop in at my home and Audie was the first villager who invited me to come and visit her.  But I think the first villager I'll invite for coffee using his amiibo is my old buddy Colton. I think his amiibo card was the first one I bought and I've had him on my island for what seems like forever. If I can ever get my hands on series 5 amiibo cards and can get Reneigh's, I'd also like to invite her to the Roost.  I just need to clear some storage space for photos and screenshots of all the cuteness.


----------



## Yujian

I love that I can make my house completely purple now


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I really love this update and have zero complaints.
Also I’m so exited to see Booker and Copper and the Resettis at The Roost. My favorite NPCs. I’m so glad they allow them to visit and have new dialog. I’ll probably be grabbing coffee with NPCs every day now.


----------



## absol

I just got Shino via campsite resetting and I am so happy, she is SO pretty omg I adore her design  ❤
I would turn my whole island into a shrine for her ngl


----------



## Hilbunny

I love this new update and it’s been so much fun playing again. My island almost looking exactly how I want it to!!

can’t wait for Leif to appear so I can get crops and the new bushes


----------



## poweradeex

This update has definitely revived the game. I am playing daily now after a long hiatus.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I just really love how Reese looks at Cyrus. It’s very cute. I don’t mind that she doesn’t have much to do since I pretend she helps Cyrus out with his work :>


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I got a new hairstyle from Harriet today. It's a hairstyle my mom used to do for me when I was younger, so I haven't taken it off. :'3 The new hairstyles in this game are so lovely and fun to unlock!!


----------



## Mutti

I love that NH came out 2days before lockdown started in my country.
i honestly cant thank nintendo enough for doing that as i was able to spend 3+months with a brand new island to terraform and build up from scratch, i was spending 8+ hours a day during lockdown on NH.

which enabled me to stop going crazy from having everyone around me 24/7 and stared to mould a cute island to my liking.
im now on 800+ hours logged to my island and i couldn't be happier playing it daily especially with 2.0 update just being released bringing a breath of fresh air to the game


----------



## SoftCrowbar

A few more things: 

-I’m obsessed with the 6:00pm music. It’s so calming. 
-I *love* the group stretching. I do it the first thing when I load up my game and use the joycons to stretch with my islanders 
-the more I see the different species and characters the more I love them all 
-Zucker is doing this little hopping back and forth in place right now on the HHP island and my heart can’t take it. Now he’s kicking sand. This is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Bizhiins

I love the little things that villagers notice! The other day a new villager thanked me for greeting them on the first day they moved in. Then they gave me a gift! It was sweet.


----------



## azurill

I love the update. It has brought back the joy I had when I started. Before the update I found myself only playing each island for about half an hour. Now if I could I would play all day and still find things to do.


----------



## Plainbluetees

The update brought me back to animal crossing. And I’m pretty sure they heard me say I missed Faith on this forum a couple of years ago in a basement thread.


----------



## moo_nieu

finally doing redds raffle at harvs island and i love all of the new handhelds!! :3 so cute


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm glad the Happy Home Paradise DLC encourages you to talk more to your villages on your main island just so you can invite them to the island and also you can change their interior on your island by the time you unlock the feature. This was a nice needed change now I no longer having to worry about gifting bugs, fish or furniture since I can just remove them when I'm changing up the villager's homes.


----------



## Clock

I like the detail they put in Brewsters cafe, especially the liquid effects when he pours in the coffee.


----------



## cordova94

duckykate said:


> I really love the morning music in this game, it puts me in a great mood for the whole day!


Omg, me too! Sometimes I tt to 5:01am just to play with that pleasant soundtrack. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021



CinnamonCrab said:


> There's something special about having an area really start to come together. Laying down that one furniture item, doing that one customization just right, watching it gradually transform into a Space. Being able to decorate outside has been such a blessing!!


Yes and I love how so many people share inspiration for you to use and incorporate into your own island. I’m not very artistic and a blank slate sort of paralyzes me but being able to get started with some of the inspiring photos I find, helps me unlock my own ideas and add my own touches while having a focused goal. Otherwise I end up with a lot of blank space because I don’t always know how to decorate without just dumping clutter around. That or i have these discrete corners of beauty and nothing ties them together.


----------



## Sid

I only got three packs of amiibo cards but I got all the ones I really wanted. Shino, Sasha, Raymond, Sherb, Judy, and Orville.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I love it that *Isabelle now announces NPCs who visit *the island. 

No more wondering if I've missed someone I wanted to sell bugs to. (My collection is complete but I still enjoy catching bugs. Especially those big showy butterflies.   )


----------



## maria110

This update is great! Better RNG for new villagers and items.  I was able to go to a Kapp'n island and catch a stringfish!  I just went into Wolfgang's house and he was crafting the illuminated tree!  Yay for QoL changes!


----------



## -Lumi-

The new bow wigs are so cute!! I love the new braided hairstyles as well.


----------



## Kg1595

I finally was able to purchase the yacht from Wardell, and I am ecstatic for it to arrive.  My island has a strong nautical theme, and I have been excited about the prospect of a boat since I saw the yacht in the Direct.  It is such a nice touch.


----------



## JKDOS

We can remodel as many of our villagers houses per day as we want. I was worried Tom Nook would complain like "We're already remodeling someone's house, we can't do anyone else's today"


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> We can remodel as many of our villagers houses per day as we want. I was worried Tom Nook would complain like "We're already remodeling someone's house, we can't do anyone else's today"


And if you don't like what you did with the villager's home, you can ask Isabelle to revert the home back to normal by talking to her, select "Discuss Resident", and then choose "The way their home looks". This also works when you have starter homes or if you somehow got a gifted villager by accident you can just revert their home back to normal. However, this only works after completing the DLC


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

They added a volleyball net!! Wow, I wanted one of these for my beach so bad! I set up a court right away.


----------



## piske

I love love LOVE the new gyroids. They are so unique and cute. I've only discovered 4 so far, but I can't wait to find more. My favorite atm is the 



Spoiler



bloopoid, it puffs up and makes a water droplet sound!


 They just make me incredibly happy c:


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

oh gosh, the 3am music is just great.  love it.  
the sheer level of detail in the graphics is lovely!
the villagers singing.  it's just too cute, especially when they start singing duets 
the gyroids are great too i love how they move and look and sound and we can change their colors!?!  yesssssss
it's fall right now so of course i have to talk about the leaves changing and how pretty they are!  and the mushrooms???  love it.
and the maple leaves floating around!  i love cherry blossom season in spring, so having something similar in fall is excellent.


----------



## maria110

I really like Faith.  I don't have her amiibo but she is the starter sisterly villager on my recently reset island. I wasn't sure I'd like her but she's very sweet. I also really didn't expect to like the starter jock, Jitters, but I like him too.  His house is the style and color I don't like but he himself is pretty cute.  

And speaking of villagers whose amiibo I don't have--Megan.  I let her move away so that Sasha could take her plot but I think I'm going to have to buy her amiibo because I want her to move back once I earn Sasha's photo.   She's a great normal villager.  I may end up keeping both Ione and Megan on that island as permanent villagers.  Ione is cute and her entire design, including her home, is just amazing.


----------



## Corrie

I still absolutely adore the night when you go to the third layer and see the moon's reflection on everything. <3 Pair this up with NL's 1am music for a great experience.


----------



## cocoacat

I'm sooo happy they added accent walls. I'm not much of a designer, but pairing a windowed wall with a windowless one allows sunlight to come in. The glow in dark stickers have been a great addition as well! You can do a lot with them (like create a window.)

The game still continues to amaze me with how beautiful it is. The red trees are so pretty.

I'm having a lot of fun in HHP and am really grateful they added it.


----------



## boring

I spent a very long time hating winter in AC. I would TT specifically to avoid it, I hated the snow so much, I thought it was ugly and gross.
But Kapp'n just took me to an island covered with snow and I had this moment of 'wow.. actually this is lovely. this is amazing' and now I can't wait for snow season.
It was always unfortunate that my birthday was in peak AC snow season (January) but now I'll be honest Im excited because the way the snow falls and hits the ground.. the high quality-ness of it is just something so simple and so beautiful I cant get over it right now


----------



## Hirisa

I am touched and amazed by how beautiful and how forgiving this game is. This has meant everything to me as someone who fell into a deep spell of depression and anhedonia and just could not play anything at all for months. To come back to ACNH and find that my villagers were all still there, and not at all upset with my Rep made everything so much easier. And I say this as someone who loved the prickliness of interactions in the earlier titles. But it's kindness and gentleness that I need - that so many of us need -  right now, and ACNH offers it.

And on another positive note: Cephalobot exists!


----------



## Clock

I like how in HHP, you can visit the villagers you don't have or you don't plan to move in.


----------



## Faux

Omg, just discovered today they brought back the theremin!
I hope the person who owns Aika Village is still active and finds it for their remake of the town ... :3c


----------



## piske

The turkey day rug is actually super adorable and fits in perfectly with my home


----------



## BluebearL

Really happy with how my island is turning out. The interior of my house looks pretty nice as well, I'm getting pretty close to being 'finished' with it. Just have to breed the hybrids I want (getting there) and then put them into the fenced garden areas I have decked out.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm really enjoying my playthrough from scratch.

 I also got to get into the DLC the other day and had more fun with it than I thought I would. Characters seem lively and it's just really chill gameplay. The new items look really good in game so far.

I feel like there is plenty of fun things to do. I also got many creatures caught for November.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Thing I love in ACNH
1. When they walk around holding something, be it canned drink, a bag, a bagel, donut, AWWWW CUTE!!
2. Isabelle announcement. No, I wish it stay as once a day but yes is so cute to see her smiling at me, it makes my day really.
3. Their not-inviting-me gathering. Although I am not included but is just so cute!
4. Latest, GYROIDS!!!!!!!!

Minor stuff I still love
1. Harv and Roost music. So calming and soothing I tends to hang out longer there
2. Reactions. It says alot without using actual word. Love that seriously.


----------



## piske

I am enjoying HHP so incredibly much. I knew I would like it because I liked HHD, but I remember burning out on HHD very quickly. I've done about 45 homes now in HHP and I'm still loving every minute. I just spent about 2 hours remodeling one of my facilities and the time just flew by. I'm so glad I have this to play!


----------



## Hirisa

Doing stretches with my villagers gives me groovy communal living vibes, especially in my new and fabulously tacky Nook's leotard. I just love the gentle spirit of this game so much!


----------



## JulianSG16

I love watching Pascal crack open a Scallop on his stomach like a real otter. So cute.
And Gyroids are a lot more fun than they used to be! They make more interesting noises and the customization makes collecting a lot easier.


----------



## piske

I love K.K. Hop! It’s simple, catchy and fun. The only annoying thing is that it gets stuck in my head all the time


----------



## Hirisa

piske said:


> I love K.K. Hop! It’s simple, catchy and fun. The only annoying thing is that it gets stuck in my head all the time


You are so right! I feel as though K.K. Hop and K.K. Dub have both been overshadowed by Chillwave and K.K. Robot Synth and that’s a darn shame!


----------



## katineko

Raz said:


> Some people call "naruto run" when the character runs with their arms straight, pointing backwards, while inclining their bodies down. Think of how olympic sprinters finish races, to beat the line, it's close to that.
> 
> I say "some people" because this kind of "style" of run is at least 20 years older than naruto, something very common in games and anime, especially with ninjas.



Son Goku in Dragon Ball! The best anime


----------



## peachycrossing9

Doing the group stretching with my villagers everyday gives me serotonin. It's so wholesome.


----------



## piske

HHP has exposed me to villagers I’ve never encountered in-game before, and frankly to villagers I’d never give a chance in the past. I made a home for Boyd and I’ve come to really adore this deep-voiced, cranky reddish-colored gorilla. So much so that I’ve purchased his amiibo card! In the meantime he’s the hardworking chef at my dim sum restaurant


----------



## NicksFixed

I love how the villagers follow you around their house when they invite you over ... Like they think you're going to start shoving their cutlery up your sleeves !!


----------



## NeighborNoon

Sometimes the villagers on my island tell me exactly what I need to hear. I kinda got kicked out over Thanksgiving, and while I have a place to stay it's hard not to feel like I'm an imposition or a burden on people no matter what I do. I was playing yesterday and Phil told me that moving to my island was the best thing that had ever happened to him, because *I'm here*. It nearly made me cry. I know it's a programmed response and everything, but it's nice to be able to escape, every once in a while, into a place where you're never unwelcome.


----------



## boring

Im working so hard onmy island. It doesn't look like much, but I know it's been a lot for work and I know what its taken to get it this far


----------



## Loreley

I was very critical of the ACNH soundtrack at launch and for the longest time after. But weirdly enough, since I returned to the game for HHP, I've really enjoyed the soundtrack. While the AC:WW soundtrack will always feel very special to me, I do now appreciate the ACNH soundtrack a lot more.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Misha

I ran into Don Resetti in the Roost!! Amazing addition to the game, this. Gives the NPCs so much more life, and I love that I got to see Don in New Horizons. The Roost is so beautiful now as well, and the detail on Brewster's coffee pouring animation is superb.


----------



## piske

Hazel wrote me the nicest letter and at the end she put BEST FRIENDS. Made me smile


----------



## Charcolor

the fact that villagers can wear hats and accessories!!
i'm really glad they got rid of the 15 villager cycle thing. it makes things much less tedious
it's also nice that villagers don't move out without warning. now it feels less punishing to not play for a while
i love that villagers have their own hobby types!! like play, nature, fitness, etc. it makes them feel more special
i'm glad flowers don't wilt anymore. now i can finally have an ordinance that isn't beautiful town  (i have night owl ordinance because i always stay up so late)
it's so cute that you can share the cupcakes you get on your birthday!
it's also cute when villagers just sit on the ground...
there's more of course but that's what i've got off the top of my head! i do really like this game. i think it's the best one so far, though i admit i'm not super knowledgeable as i've only really played new leaf before this.


----------



## RemMomori

Putting furniture outside: It adds so much to the look of an island and I miss this feature in every past AC game
The amount of detail that was put into the visuals of this game
Terraforming
Changing the look of furniture with customizing
More design slots: Now I won't need to make other characters just to hold more designs
It's WAY easier to change your clothes: No more looking through drawers and trying to guess what a shirt looks like just using the name
Treasure hunts with villagers
Having more control over what villagers move onto your island
Choosing where villagers move
Being able to move almost any building without much consequence (with the exceptions being resident services, the airport, and the dock)
Paths are easier to put down now
There are many more but that list would be too long!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’d forgotten how pretty the snow looks in ACNH especially on a sunny day and you can see it sparkle and reflect in the sunlight.


----------



## tinysaiph

i was playing at sunrise and it was absolutely beautiful ;~; I've not played that early in a long time, so the colours of the sky against the snow on the ground was beautiful and the best way to start today


----------



## annex

I love that we can decorate our villagers homes now. They looked terrible before. So far I've decorated 6 homes, and got to use wallpapers and floors that I liked but wouldn't use in my own house. Like the lava and ice wall. the new panels, furniture and counters make the rooms fun and unique too.


----------



## Charcolor

i like that flowers don't wilt anymore. now i don't need to be stuck with beautiful town ordinance just so i can keep my flowers.
i also like that you can't accidentally destroy flowers anymore, either by running through them (it only destroys the blossoms, and they grow back) or digging them up (they just go in your pockets). the only problem is i will absolutely destroy my flowers by accident out of habit whenever i return to my new leaf town...


----------



## maria110

I found Zoe on a mystery island and OMGosh she's so cute and her house is perfect.  I have a feeling she's going to be a long term villager.


----------



## Bob Zombie

I love that feeling you get when you haven't been on your island in a while... so you go visit all of your villagers, pick all of your weeds and check all of your flowers.  And when you're done with the cleanup you think "wow, I forgot how much I liked it here."


----------



## paine408953

I absolutely LOVE the fact that you can make food in the game! (Even tho I’m real life I don’t eat that much )


----------



## Croconaw

I really like how nice the villagers are, even if the personalities do seem bland. I prefer them nice than when they were downright rude.


----------



## maria110

I'm not sure if it's new dialogue this year, but I love how the normal villagers are saying that they ate all the cookies, even though they should have left some for Santa, because he "has a workshop and can make his own."  So cute.  I like when the normal villagers show some spunk.


----------



## Nenya

I am so grateful for the transparent paths feature that I finally made the effort to learn and implement! No more tedious digging of flowers every day!


----------



## Elias_

I really really like the DLC. It's a lot of fun and a great distraction from the normal game play.


----------



## rubyrubert

Bought the DLC. So much fun. I really love this game. So happy over the dreamy set with the stuffed bears


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Villagers singing is such a cute feature and I love it so much! One time I had Fang, Bea, and Apollo singing K.K. Disco together and it really warmed up my heart. <3


----------



## CometCatcher

Got the sweetest letter from Sprinkle today. I know it's a game, but it was seriously what I needed right now. I've been feeling down and lonely lately, and she just wrote something like, "You make me happy and I thought I'd tell you so! In fact, spoiler alert, a LOT of folks like you and care about you," and I honestly got a bit emotional. Who would win? Depression, or one cute penguin named Sprinkle? Sprinkle, obviously.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I love that ever since the original trailer of ACNH that all the villagers can wear CLOTHES, not just belly patterns! I may hate on AC alot but I love it for so many things!! Its really a great game even if I think its not perfect! I love seeing my villagers in their outfits and get excited to give them new outfits because they can actually wear them now lol!
My favorite villager Bunnie in NH! Also even though I still play ACCF, ACWW, and ACNL everyday I still get AMAZED by how "un-crunchy" they look now! The characters are the PERFECT balance between simple and detailed!!!!!!






Tell me which looks like a dress and which looks like a pattern, you cannot tell me that bestie #2 is wearing a dress.... (BOTH ARE ABSOLUTELY ADORBS THOUGH!!!!)


----------



## VanitasFan26

As much as I point out so much wrong in this game, at least it does something different everyday and It keeps me playing daily since I am not time traveling as much and learning to be slow with the game and not rush through things. It is peaceful in a weird way.


----------



## Beanz

some of the dialogue is funny. today tangy was telling me that she had a pet, who was a horned dynastid, that was also named tangy.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I love when my villagers walk around with the bows on their heads that I gave them


----------



## Imbri

I haven't been designing many homes lately, but I always make sure to go spend time dancing at the music festival. I love being able to cycle through dance moves by pressing 'Y' and just bopping with the others.


----------



## Croconaw

Mr_Keroppi said:


> -snip-



Honestly, the second one just looks like a rain poncho or something. It’s not a belly pattern because it extends over the belly. (And having naked villagers would just be weird.)


----------



## RollingAntony

I still love how alive this game feels- and how much more alive it got with the update. Everyone is doing something all the time, the residents are not just walking around aimlessly, the stuff they do is just charm incarnate. Group stretching? The special NPC and residents join depending on their schedules. The takeout coffee being a hit? Everyone is crazy for that pigeon milk. K.K. composing new songs? Someone may tell you that they like his new jams and you should ask him to play it. Gyroids going ham? There'll be a resident dancing with them.

This cozy paradise, this community we are able to live and feel. NH just nails so many things.


----------



## azurill

I love that they brought back hot chocolate for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Insulaire

azurill said:


> I love that they brought back hot chocolate for Valentine’s Day.


I thought I missed it when I ordered because Brewster asked if I wanted coffee, but then served me hot chocolate and wished me a Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## azurill

Insulaire said:


> I thought I missed it when I ordered because Brewster asked if I wanted coffee, but then served me hot chocolate and wished me a Happy Valentines Day!


Yea he asked if I wanted coffee as well then surprised me with hot chocolate instead.


----------



## maddandrea

I love how much I can customize how my character looks (hair, eyes, etc) anytime I want AND actually see how it's going to look before committing to the style.
The ability to decorate my house right from my storage and see how everything looks is amazing. 
I also love being able to add as many inclines and bridges as I want so whenever I get to a spot on my island and I feel even slightly annoyed that I don't have a bridge or stairs there, I can go ahead and place it right away.
Being able to decorate the outside of my island is awesome, and I love that I can reposition things so if a bench is just slightly off from where I wanted it, I don't have to demolish it and redo it.
I also love that there's a character named Megan - my best friend Megan passed away in July 2020 and she and I were both so excited when ACNH came out, so it's nice to have some connection to her on my island so my little digital Andrea can hang out with her


----------



## Croconaw

As someone who doesn’t like coffee, I am so happy that we have hot chocolate in the game. (I don’t mind my character drinking coffee, though… so long as I don’t have to.)


----------



## maria110

I love Cyrus and his amazing customization skills!


----------



## Bizhiins

I love the beautiful sunsets in this game!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its interesting how many times you restart your island the experience is different.


----------



## BoundSys

I love that this game is so cutesy and feels like a reality escape. Yet people can still make imitations of reality like offices irl or dream environments v easily.

I love that this game is so casual you can literally do it while working on something else. As someone who struggles with multi tasking I live for actually being able to acceptably occupy myself without completely zoning out from everyone else.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I love how this game runs in real time and has seasons. For someone like me who lives where there are no seasons (only two different monsoons throughout the year which only means more rain or less rain), AC is something special because it allows me to enjoy the changes that seasons bring. Even if it's only a game.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Cherry Blossom season is best season


----------



## TheDuke55

@CrankyCupcake That snowboy is a work of art.


----------



## Corrie

Yeah, I do miss some items the other games used to have, but actually looking through the catalogue without my rose tinted goggles, NH has lots of nice furniture. Now anyway. Obviously before it was bad but now, there's so much to choose from to decorate with! I'm very happy and have been trying to think of what items to use where.


----------



## maria110

I like Hippeaux 10 times more than I thought I would.  I put off inviting him to my island because he's got that chartreuse coloring that I'm not crazy about.  But it's not so bad onscreen.  And it works with his smug personality.  Another villager I didn't think I'd like is Baabara but she is also fun to have around.


----------



## windfalldodo

Croconaw said:


> Honestly, the second one just looks like a rain poncho or something. It’s not a belly pattern because it extends over the belly. (And having naked villagers would just be weird.)


About naked villagers - KK is totally naked when you do that plaza stretching session on saturdays. I never thought I could feel so weird about seeing a naked dog lol.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2022

Things I love about the game these days: still discovering some new items/diys from the 2.0 update. I love seeing Molly or Beau or another villager walking around the dinosaur fossils at the museum, or randomly bumping into them at the café. Also lots of great new furniture and I love the vibe at Harvs Island now. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2022



CrankyCupcake said:


> I love how this game runs in real time and has seasons. For someone like me who lives where there are no seasons (only two different monsoons throughout the year which only means more rain or less rain), AC is something special because it allows me to enjoy the changes that seasons bring. Even if it's only a game.
> View attachment 433410


Haha, love that snowboy! I find it so funny to make snowboys like that and they are like "WHAT is Going ON!" Lol  Also, you share so many great photos in here, thank you!


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Yeah, I do miss some items the other games used to have, but actually looking through the catalogue without my rose tinted goggles, NH has lots of nice furniture. Now anyway. Obviously before it was bad but now, there's so much to choose from to decorate with! I'm very happy and have been trying to think of what items to use where.


Yeah I just dug through Wardell's catalogue the other day, and the skeleton pile is back again. Which will work great when I get to doing my cemetery. So many of the ideas I had the previous years can be done now that so much of the stuff is back again.


----------



## KittenNoir

A positive thing that I love about the game is collecting items and trading with other players. I love attending all the cataloguing parties and having other players come over to help you complete your museum


----------



## xara

windfalldodo said:


> Things I love about the game these days: still discovering some new items/diys from the 2.0 update.


i love this, too! i’ve done my best to obtain and discover all new furniture, clothing, diys, etc from the 2.0 update myself for this exact reason. visiting one of the shops and falling in love with something you’ve never seen before is such an awesome feeling. :’D



KittenNoir said:


> A positive thing that I love about the game is collecting items and trading with other players. I love attending all the cataloguing parties and having other players come over to help you complete your museum


same!! trading was one of my favourite things to do in new leaf, and again in new horizons! it’s a great way to meet people in the community, and everyone on here has always been so lovely to trade with!


----------



## windfalldodo

I still appreciate how amazing the game looks. Especially the different weather, the aurora, the movement of the water and the light and shadows in general. Really makes me still enjoy the game. ^_^


----------



## S.J.

I am genuinely loving meeting so many villagers at Happy Home Paradise, with whom I haven't spent much time before! 

It has really given me an appreciation of the different villager types. I don't have any cranky, snooty, smug or lazy villagers on my island at the moment (which I'm fine with, but it means I don't know much about them or their dialogue), but I've met lots of those villager types at HHP! Azalea and Violet are both adorable Snooty villagers. I also got the chance to reconnect wirh Apollo after so long! 

I also have an appreciation for all the different villagers in general, and the different species. Bertha was a hidden gem! She is so fun.


----------



## Telula

Springtime in this game makes me really happy.  Love seeing all the green after the snow melts.


----------



## TheDuke55

Telula said:


> Springtime in this game makes me really happy.  Love seeing all the green after the snow melts.


Yeah the sameness of the snow was really starting to wear thin on me.


----------



## wenee

[deleted]


----------



## xara

S.J. said:


> Bertha was a hidden gem! She is so fun.


oh, bertha is one of my faves! she was actually one of the first 10 villagers to live on my island, and she was such a sweetheart! definitely one of the best hippo villagers. i feel bad for kicking her out so abruptly when audie showed up in my campsite LOL.


----------



## Croconaw

Summer is also my favorite month in the game. I love how green and vibrant the grass looks.


----------



## Dhriel

I'm new to ACNH, but I've been playing with a friend that I've met on Neopets 10 years ago and it felt so good!
So excited to keep forward!


----------



## maria110

It's funny that villagers can ask how you are and you can just ignore that and respond with "Here's a gift!"


----------



## xara

Dhriel said:


> I'm new to ACNH, but I've been playing with a friend that I've met on Neopets 10 years ago and it felt so good!
> So excited to keep forward!


haha i absolutely love that for you!! i hope you guys have been having fun together!


----------



## Dhriel

Okay, so this just happened. I just got Norma as a villager, and that's my grandmom's name... she has been developing Alzheimer lately, and it's such an emotional touch that I'm keeping her 'with me' in my island until the end of times. I didn't expect to cry with New Horizons so soon, I'm loving this.



Spoiler: Picture!


----------



## QueenCobra

I love how the villagers carry little soup bowls around during the winter. Idk why it's cute...it just is. The snacking is cute in some situations, like Norma eating a lollipop before bed, etc. Also the dialogue can be funny (such a a cranky villager complaining about pants in the tailor shop, calling himself a "fresh-air fella"). 
How they change clothes, spinning around till an outfit magically appears-- makes me chuckle.


----------



## windfalldodo

I love how the tail of some villagers spins around when they are thinking about something during a conversation. Same with Kicks. ^_^


----------



## Corrie

windfalldodo said:


> I love how the tail of some villagers spins around when they are thinking about something during a conversation. Same with Kicks. ^_^


YES! I have always been such a sucker for squirrel's bopping and spinning tails the most. They're adorable!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The game is so gorgeous and I love how there are way more customization options!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I like how there are different villagers and NPCs whenever you visit The Roost.


----------



## S.J.

I love the way villagers "pick" their own outfits. I gift my villagers a lot of clothes I think they'll love, and it's so adorable to log in and see them walking around in different outfits (top/dress + head piece)!  

Today Agnes was walking around in a pink plaid shirt, a pink heart hair pin and a veggie tote bag. It was like she was off to do some shopping. She looked so casual, it was adorable.


----------



## windfalldodo

Hahah, every Sunday afternoon I love how Isabelle is doing smalltalk about silly things like how she found her favorite sock behind the washing machine. It is just so uninteresting that it gets really funny. :`) She is so adorable.


----------



## VanitasFan26

windfalldodo said:


> Hahah, every Sunday afternoon I love how Isabelle is doing smalltalk about silly things like how she found her favorite sock behind the washing machine. It is just so uninteresting that it gets really funny. :`) She is so adorable.


Before the 2.0 update she would used to have smalltalk every single day. I like how now she mentions whoever is visiting on your island. Saves the time and trouble to figure out who is visiting.


----------



## windfalldodo

VanitasFan26 said:


> Before the 2.0 update she would used to have smalltalk every single day. I like how now she mentions whoever is visiting on your island. Saves the time and trouble to figure out who is visiting.


Yeah, I know - the update really helped. I love that if you log in after noon on sundays she still does this, though, it is so charming :`)


----------



## Beanz

the patchwork bed and chair are just *chefs kiss* i am in love


----------



## xara

Beanz said:


> the patchwork bed and chair are just *chefs kiss* i am in love


i honestly love the entire patchwork set, but the bed and the chair are definitely my favourite items from it! lowkey wish the set was a bit bigger, though. i think a patchwork bookcase, dresser or closet could’ve been really cute, as well as maybe matching wallpaper/flooring. :’)


----------



## Kg1595

I love the patchwork set, especially the armchair since there really wasn’t an actual armchair in the game until then.  Its nice to have one right next to a fireplace for my villagers to snuggle in on a cold day.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The Wooden Storage Shed saves so much time from having to go all the way back in your home just to get stuff out of storage. Best item and feature that they added to the 2.0 update.


----------



## Telula

I don't know what it is, but I have an immense love for the Bloopoid.  Love that little guy!


----------



## S.J.

Savannah is leaving (bless her sweet zebra soul, I love her so much and will miss her ), so I'm going island hopping today to find a new villager! I haven't been island hopping for a villager in such a long time, and I'm super excited to see who I find!


----------



## S.J.

There are so many simple details that together really make the game. I appreciate seeing villagers in front of their homes. I recently moved Pinky's house, and today as I was walking past, she was standing in her front yard sweeping the stone path. It's such a basic detail we see all the time, but it's very cute.


----------



## Robi

Happy Home Paradise is great. I love it so much and that ending scene is amazing. I also love how it's integrated into the base game instead of being a separate game. Also, I don't know if this counts but I love the icons from the switch online app. They're really nice, cool icons.


----------



## TheDuke55

I never mentioned this here, but the wind mechanics in this game are pretty good. I rip on this game for a lot of its flaws that it deserves to be called out on, but it also has done a lot of things right. None of the other games ever had any kind of wind. This one has wind in all ranges. And all sorts of stuff is affected by the wind. Clothes, plants, trees, furniture ect. The list goes on.


----------



## Cyku

I really like the graphics, when I play on TV I just like to stop and stare a little, especiallly the water is great~


----------



## Robi

TheDuke55 said:


> I never mentioned this here, but the wind mechanics in this game are pretty good. I rip on this game for a lot of its flaws that it deserves to be called out on, but it also has done a lot of things right. None of the other games ever had any kind of wind. This one has wind in all ranges. And all sorts of stuff is affected by the wind. Clothes, plants, trees, furniture ect. The list goes on.


Speaking of mechanics you reminded me of how much better fishing is. It's improved in each game but fishing is very good in this game. Same with diving. Most of the time fish won't ignore the bobber right next to them.


----------



## windfalldodo

I just love the little animation of the dodo flying with the accompanying engine sounds when you are headed out somewhere. 
And the sounds as you open or close your gate at the airport is a cute little detail that I enjoy. ^^; So many lovely small things!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Whenever you restart your island it just gives you that spark feeling of actually making stuff easier on yourself and giving you better ideas of what you want your island to be like.


----------



## JKDOS

Maybe I posted this here already, but I love that we can decorate our villagers' homes (DLC required). This was a feature I've wanted since the game's release in 2020 and it's amazing that it's now a dream come true. When I visit my villagers, I love getting to see their house I worked on for them and it makes the visit feel so much more special.


----------



## Bizhiins

I love when I see a villager admiring a flower or potted plant outside, and then suddenly bring out their watering can or little spritzer bottle and waters the plant. I saw Roscoe doing this today and it was the cutest 
I also appreciate how good the rainy day graphics are. I didn’t notice before that there are rainy dewdrops on the inside of windows in villager’s houses when it’s raining. It’s very cozy looking.


----------



## windfalldodo

Bizhiins said:


> I love when I see a villager admiring a flower or potted plant outside, and then suddenly bring out their watering can or little spritzer bottle and waters the plant. I saw Roscoe doing this today and it was the cutest
> I also appreciate how good the rainy day graphics are. I didn’t notice before that there are rainy dewdrops on the inside of windows in villager’s houses when it’s raining. It’s very cozy looking.


Oh, I love this too. Especially the details on rainy days. I love how when you are in Nook`s Cranny you can hear the rain drumming on the roof. Your clothes getting wet and so on as well, it is just very well made.  I wish lightning storms were a bit more common, I really love those in the game and in real life. ^^;


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its amazing when you transfer your character from a past island and they keep all of their process they did on Happy Home Paradise it makes it easier to do Villager home customization after Resident Services is built on the new island. That is something I learned recently.


----------



## S.J.

So, I don't know when this was implemented (maybe 2.0, or maybe I've just missed it for the past two years??), but I've started seeing my villagers in the plaza standing around a barbecue, eating and chatting together.  It is so sweet to see!


----------



## VanitasFan26

S.J. said:


> So, I don't know when this was implemented (maybe 2.0, or maybe I've just missed it for the past two years??), but I've started seeing my villagers in the plaza standing around a barbecue, eating and chatting together.  It is so sweet to see!


I think maybe that was a thing before the 2.0 update and yeah I will agree despite the villagers repeated dialogue (yeah I know its been talked about so many times) the villagers still do their daily stuff that makes them feel more alive.


----------



## S.J.

VanitasFan26 said:


> I think maybe that was a thing before the 2.0 update and yeah I will agree despite the villagers repeated dialogue (yeah I know its been talked about so many times) the villagers still do their daily stuff that makes them feel more alive.


I just Googled it, and you’re right, it was before 2.0 update! I don’t know how I missed it all this time, but I agree, this sort of stuff makes the villagers feel more alive/the game more immersive.


----------



## S.J.

I went to Brewster's and Resetti was there, as well as one of my villagers. Then, I went to the hospital to chat with adorable Goldie at reception, and Joan was there! She was so sweet, and she gave me 30 turnips. I love that random characters that don't usually have a role, still show up in game in different locations.


----------



## maria110

I've had so many villagers on my islands at this point, so my top favorites have mostly come and gone but I'm often surprised at how cute some of the less popular villagers are.  Pate is super cute but you don't hear about her much.  I just recently met her for the first time and am glad to have her on my island.  Also super cute and underrated: Daisy and Ursala and Chadder and Deena.  And Frita is a great sisterly.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I ran into this Nintendo Interview and thought it may be good to share it here. 
Animal Crossing: New Horizons dev on how the furniture was made Posted on June 11, 2022 by Brian(@NE_Brian)


> _Takai originally joined Nintendo in 2013. After working on Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, she then contributed to Animal Crossing: New Leaf – Welcome amiibo. Other than furniture object design, Takai was a coordination manager on Animal Crossing: New Horizons._





> When working with high resolution, even small details are visible so it was important to get the pieces designed well to ensure the items feel right to the players. But that doesn’t simply mean making them look real. In Animal Crossing the important point is ensuring the ‘personality’ of each piece while still fitting into the game world and maintaining a coherence in the overall design. That was how we verbalized the guiding principle behind the art of the game when working together with the staff of the contract company.


----------



## Moritz

So there I am playing the game, slouching and using my Pro controller.

I decide to do group stretching.
Because I'm using a pro controller I have to use buttons which is fine as I only ever use buttons.

I randomly decided, why not move my arms along with it.

My posture is now corrected.

Fair play animal crossing. Fair play.


----------



## DebzD30

I love how chill it is to play the game, relaxes me a lot especially from my anxiety 

I love the terraforming idea they created in this game 

I love how sweet some villagers look 

It’s cute when they sing too


----------



## QueenCobra

Saw my girl Shari licking an ice cream cone today. I love the seasonal treats, like the ice cream, the popsicles, the little soup bowls…. Idk why it’s cute but it is.


----------



## S.J.

Ugh, the museum is so good. I love it so much; everything was so well done. Just a moment of appreciation. ❤


----------



## LuminousBeing

The 5 AM track is the most beautiful, calming track like ever, and I love it!


----------



## lovelace

— marina <3
— isabelle's little water spritzer (the one she uses to spray her flower pots sometimes !!)
— the whole vibe in the museum 
— niko, wardell & lottie !! they're so adorable
— how villagers in hhp sometimes hover around the facilities doing some window shopping
— the way the black screen that comes up when u enter/exit buildings is coloured differently when u dance on hhp festival days
— the little jokes u get when you catch a fish or bug (i especially enjoy the suckerfish one)


----------



## Flicky

I love finding items that can be interacted with and partially/full change their function - I had no idea you could switch off the lights on the Medieval building wall outside, because most of the time I was using it in Harv's studio to tinker with.


----------



## Croconaw

I like how you can leave the lights on in your home even if you aren’t in there. I use houses as extra buildings, and it would be weird to have a hotel with the lights off. Especially at night, if the lobby was completely dark, I definitely would not stay there. That’s creepy af, lol.


----------



## xxcodexx

one of my villagers disappeared completely today so i was thinking he went rogue and stole the boat off the pier to escape the island prison LOL! i checked everywhere looking for him! in all the shops, around every bush and tree, behind houses, inside villager houses, in the museum and the coffee shop and NOPE i couldnt find him! i was TRYING to give him a prezzie! so i finally looked in the art part of the museum that i had completely forgotten about and there he was hahaha! i looked for him for about an hour before i finally figured out where he was DOH!!!


----------



## Zisym

Just got into ACNH. I've been looking for a good player housing game on PC via steam during summer sale but couldn't really find any that I desired.

I decided to buy myself a Switch with some exclusive games like BoTW and then I realize something, "I should check out Animal Crossing". Saw some YT videos and realize how amazing this game is so I decided to get this game as well.

Can't wait to see how my island would turn out.


----------



## xxcodexx

thats awesome zisym!
welcome to the family 

i made an ocarina and i decided to put it down along with the ukulele by my campsite but the ocarina didnt quite fit with the look so i pocketed it.

in my town its saturday night and kk is playing in the yard so i brought the ocarina to his gig and stood next to  him playing it constantly while he was jamming; and after about 30 seconds he quit playing *Not because his song was over with*!

HAHAHA!!!

after i put the ocarina up, he picked up the song where he had left off too!!!

epic kk rofl!


----------



## xxcodexx

its fireworks night in my town and isabelle gave me a green bulb bopper hat so i started wearing it and i wanted to go scuba diving so i did...and when i did the green bulb bopper started doing this really cool electric looking thing! both of the bulbs on the bopper have these green circles that appear outside of the bulbs and they look like its some sort of mad scientist experiment! really neat


----------



## allainah

I really love the small details in the games! the sound of walking on snow, the little cold breath that comes out when your character walks in it. The trees moving in the wind!
Villagers doing the airplane run in the plaza warms my heart <3
The nook inc balloon is probably my favorite item rn its so beautiful!


----------



## Roaldisthebest

I've noticed that there are little jingles and commercials on the radio for events like Toy Day, Halloween, Easter and even the New Years Countdown. They make me really happy to listen to and it breaks my heart that seemingly no one has noticed


----------

